# Lone dreadnought



## dragonkingofthestars

_my stroy has no name as such explaing the inaccurate name. i could use a hand with I am take sugestions. and now with out farther adue,,_

The air was heavy, wet with rain yet to come. It was silent not a noise filled the air save the wind and the rhythmic thumping of Dreadnought Elliot Vander legs. He stopped, sawed off Autocannons scanning for targets, with none are range he moved on though the thick jungle. 

As he moved though the jungle a new noise filled the, a rustling of life moving though thick undergrowth. With out a thought Elliot turned and fire his search light up with a clank of high voltage come to life. 

Nothing still he searched, then the light traversed a being, it was a 3 foot tall on two legs with 4 arms. A Hormagaunt and were there was one, the Autocannon roared to life killing the Gaunt and traversing it though the jungle for 10 feet to each side. As it fell Silent Elliot hyper sensitive microphone ears found no new noise. Turning slowly he kept moving pounding foreword in his slow way. 

Suddenly he heard foot steps behind him. He turned just in time to see a Warrior to leap on him with a brood of Hormragaunts behind it. Smashing the warrior out of mid air with his fist he fire his heavy flamer into the gaunts, a few got to closer and he smashed one he turned for another (stepping on the Warrior that was just getting up) and hammered the last one one with his fist. 

Turning again he heard nothing new. Turning he walked on, toward were he knew his brothers had set up defensive works. Darn that gargoyle that flew into his Thunder Hawks engine knocking it down. They had been on a seek and destroy mission, split the hoard keep less of it from attacking the defenses before ready and now he was all that was left. 

He reached a log that blocked his path, if he destroyed it with his fist or cannons it might gather more of them toward him. The mark II dreadnought pattern was significantly more agile then latter marks, infinity more complex to be sure and parts were a night mare but even he could not climb this log. 

Reaching down he tried to picked it up. His servos in his army wined, and he gave up out of fear of damage. Sighing inside his armor he decided to risk the attention and with his power fist glowing smashed it apart with 2 blows. 
Whirling around he watched for any new Tyranids,,, nothing. He turned a kept moving a little while longer while shouldering his way though a mass of vines his foot hit something, metallic. 

Kneeling down he looked to see what it was, brushing some of the vines and ferns that coated it. He found a water pipe. Turning one way he saw it run into the ground. The other end ran into the jungle. What kind of building was here in the wilds of Kelof IV? No habitation was listed as here. The chance to find civilians was great, his brothers could wait. One less Dreadnought was not going to make a huge difference. 

He plowed into the jungle his ears always open for more Tyranids. He kept following for 6 yards and then got into a clearing, though it to was chocked with plants, just not trees. It was ringed with chain linked fencing backed with barbed wire, or it used to be in many places it was knocked down trampled by Tyranids most likely. In the center was a chapel some,7 story's tall, surrounding it were 9 some odd barracks. Elliot walked foreword toward the nearest barrack. Kneeing down he yanked the door off its hinge looking in he saw rows of bunks each with a rack next to it similar to the ones used to hold power armor back on Casandra. Standing up he kept looking, opening each one in turn until he had looked in all 9, nothing. 

He approached the Chapel. It was a huge object made of a sort of local black stone lovingly crafted so each stone was indistinguishable from the next one solid efface of rock engraved with symbols of the Emperor. The doors then selfs would have been 12 feet high and likely a foot thick. No way he could break that, if there were not already broken. 

Or rather melted they wood laced with Adamantium had a hole in just large enough for a dreadnought. It edges shined with acid that had not yet been dissipated due to weather.

He walked into the and found the floor coated with dead Tyranids and a rough barricade at the far end of the floor. He walking down the length of the hall toward the Barricade. At the end he found the men, in a manner of speaking. The floor around them coated in bolter shell cases were 50 some odd sisters of battle. Each one had died not from the Tyranids but from a single bolter round to the chest. They had rather die by human hand the by the inhuman monsters that were the Hormragaunts. 

He imaged the last moments, bark of bolter, screech of Hormaguant, the howl of heavy bolter the screech of a Gaunts in there death throws. He raised his arm and gave them the only thing he could, he fired his heavy flamer cremating them prevention them form being consumed by the hive and walked on, he ran into 4 more such barricades and in turn he torched the dead behind them. As he kept exploring he heard a noise in front of him, as quietly (as a 8 ton dreadnought) could he saw a brood of some 48 Hormaguant scrapping and gnawing on a door. Aiming his left arm he fired his autocannons there roar filled the silent chapel echoing, reverberating though out. The Gaunts upon seeing him charged only to be cut down to the last before they got near. Walking foreword he reach the door, already heavily pitted with marks of acid from there maws. 

Reaching down he grabbed the door and ripped it off its hinges. A scream filled the air followed by the chatter of a bolter. He let them ping of his armour “at ease sister, I am no monster.” when she walked out he got his first look at her. She was young no more then 19, he thought sadly, with long brown hair and blue eyes. She was trying hard to look stern but relief was was oozing into her very form 

“thank you for the rescue.” she took a deep breath “what happened to my sisters?” 
Elliot responded “dead I did what I could which was preventing the swarm from there body's, but why are you here? And who are you?” 
the sister "I am sister Gawain of the Order of Metal Martyrs, and was I defending,” she shrugged “something I don't know, never told me the real reason. You?”
Elliot spoke his low synthesized voice rumbling “I am Elliot Vander, former Captain of the 3erd company entombed upon single handed defeat of a Avatar, attached to task force Arctic Thunder for operation armored spider.” he wondered how she would react.
“I asked for a name not a title.” well that much as clear, she had spunk. 

“fair point. Let us leave we need to get to the rest of my chapter from the,” she interrupted 
“not with out Saint Barbaros Bullets.” 
Elliot questioned “who?”
she waved her arm “follow me.” she walked down the hall way with Elliot following. “Saint Barbaros was a holy Ecclsarch who's home word was invaded by Chaos he single handedly save his word rallying defenders in a firestorm of faith and led them to battle. He lead the attack against the Chaos and in the Final battle he defeated the Chaos Lord in single combat. During 4 year long war that started with the heretics landing and ended with the death of the lord he used ever weapon the Imperium arsenal, Autogun, Bolter, lasgun Heavy Stubber, every thing. This shrine to ,insure it purity, has a bag of casings from his Bolter, Canticles of Purgation, which he used to defend a shrine from a heavy push of chaos the Canticles killed thousands of mutants, traitors and heretics that day the shells from that battle were gathered by the Pure and were carried as a standard of purity. How they got here is, fuzzy you know the state of Imperial records.” 

Elliot would have nodded if he could but he was a dreadnought. He though was eying her. She had wound hidden under her robe, though a bolter was hung at her hip she wore no armor. The pain had to be intense from his memory he know only the sheer adrenaline was keeping her up. 
“your wounded.” it was a matter of fact. 
“a Tyranid got me before I manged to get into the shrine.” he was confused 
“why does a chapel need shrines?” 
“solitary mediation and prayer.”
“oh” when we got to the back of the chapel we got to a door to small for the Elliot “go sister I will defend the door.” she nodded and entered, 

she walked down the hall way she then ran into a solid Adamantium door reaching into her dull red robe and pulled out a cylindric piece of steel the size of her fist engraved with a cog with the Imperial eagle in side the hollow gear on one side the other a simple device of praying hands. Fitting it into a slot she turned to the right, left right then she pulled it flipped it round and push it into the same slot. The door gave a hiss and opened sliding into the wall gently. The walls of the chamber were lined with suits of power armor, bolt guns, frag grenades, melt guns, flamers every thing a Commandery of sister has want of on the field of battle. 

Approaching a suit of armor the pain of her arm hit her hard, her legs trembled and gave way she fell against a wall and turned it into sitting down. Wrapping the blood soaked bandage tighter she fumbled in her robe for another pain killer/adrenal shot. Feeling better she stood back up and approached a suit of armor she took off her robe and put each piece of armor on in turn, chanting quietly under her breath. Once the armor was on she put the robe on top. Reach into her pocket she slipped the shots into the suits internal drug dispenser. 

Moving on she grabbed 8 more clips of bolt gun ammo, and 4 frag grenades. Slinging a Melta gun over her shoulder she moved deeper into the shrine. At the rear of the armory/shrine were 4 plain pillars. Each tipped with 10 round of bolter ammunition. The round them selfs were lovingly crafted a simple brass casing refitted with a primer, powder and bullet. Holy rounds of ammunition the bane of chaos each bullet forged by a true Martyr a living saint. A intricate clip engraved in gold with the life of saint Barbaros sat in the center piller. She took the clip carefully with great deference and careful not to so much as scratch the bullets filled the clip and hung it on her belt. 

She walked out to meet with Elliot once there she looked up and told him 
“we can leave.” as they both began to walk out of the chapel. “ok Elliot were are your brothers?” she asked looking around the jungle
“to the north. Follow me.” the walked on the sister just ahead of Elliot, who had noticed the Melta gun. “I see you brought a melta gun, for me?”she turned and looked sharply at him. 
"Its for Carnifexs and Hive Tyrants. You impute my honor of a sister of battle in suggestion I would attack my rescuer.” Elliot spoke up trying to put as much apology in his artificial voice as he could 
“you are right I am, sorry forgive me please.” she stopped thinking how many marines had she met that were so prompt to beg forgiveness.
“Apology accepted, lets move out its not safe here.” the walked on to word the base, a moment faint, so faint only Elliot artificial ears could hear it, gun fire opened up ahead of them.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

_for any one who reading this chapter 2, Fortess _


“are we close?” Gawain asked Elliot. She was walking behind him in the path his massive dread body made though the flora. He did not say how close also he was worried by the lack of shooting it had stopped 4 minutes ago, Gawain huffed “you have a better poker face then sister Veronica.” a Tyranid hive should take more then 32 minutes of sho, wait a minute “you played poker in the shrines?” 
“No the barracks, you can't pray all the time.”
Ok, thats a interesting factoid. 
“we should be close now.” he shouldered his way past a last tree to find a wide clearing in the center was a small star fort. The ground was choked with Trynids going all the way up to the wall, 18 thick in some places

“so, did we win?” Elliot turned to look at Gawain,
“lets find out.” they started walking to word the walls. As they got closer nothing gave any indication that the walls were in Imperial hands. 
“I have a bad feeling.” Gawain said. 
“you to?” Elliot rumbled. When they got to the walls they started to walk counter clock wise around it searching for the door. 

“your brothers built this?” Elliot tried to sound smug, hard when your voice is artificial generated 
“yes we are the modern masters of siege warfare and defense, we drunk to the dregs the teachings of Rogal Dorn and Perturabo we know how to break and build.” Gawain thought about that and then spoke up 
“I thought Perturabo was a traitor?” 
“he was, knowledge is knowledge regardless of source its all useful.”
“even Chaos?” Gawain probed he chuckled 
“if you looking for heresy, we have weathered such claims before and we will shall weather them again. But to answer your question, some knowledge is useful if you meet a Illuminater you would know how useful some knowledge is, but most Chaos knowledge is not worth the price.” 

Gawain thought about it, she decided she was not in a position to judge a chapter that was saving her, though a Inquisitor would likely hear of that when she next saw one. “aw here it is.” Elliot stopped before a plain piece of wall.
“I don't see it.” Elliot walked up to it. 
“the door is set into the wall out lined with UV paint, with out a filter you can't see anything.” he then emitted a pattern of tones of different noise levels and frequency. The door hissed and swung into the fort on hidden hinges. They walked in “still don't see anyth--” he stopped his retort mid delivery when he saw inside. 

The ground was coated in dead Tyranids studded here and were fall space marines there once resplendent purple and silver armour now scared with claw wounds, and blood. “BROTHERS!!” he ran to the nearest marine, a kneed before him. “brother,,” he reached down and pushed a dead Tyranid off him Gawain walked up to him. 
“come lets find a radio.” they started walking toward the center bunk houses. Suddenly he stopped as he saw a form near by, his armour was bone white, trimmed with red around him lay 3 warriors each bearing marks from his blade and he walked over to him, Gawain followed him and looked down at the form Elliot was staring at, she thought he was staring at it was hard to tell with out a face
“Gawain this is, was apothecary Allen Mechanicus.” Gawain frowned 
“isn't you chapter Mechanicus?” 
“it is, but since apothecary's creates are neophyte they are the fathers of are chapter and share there family name with it.” he sighed “he was my friend, my comrade and I can't even save his geneseed.” he fell to his knees with a crash before him “Gawain, leave,I must say my good byes, alone.” she understood and left. She walked away toward the bunk house from they made for earlier bolter leading the way with out the comforting bulk of Elliot's dread body defending her. 

As she approached the bunker she heard a noise, a sort of wet ripping frowning she moved a little faster, then she found the source of the noise a pair of Hormagaunt, ahead of her were feeding deeply on a fallen space marine. She set her bolter to semi auto, took aim and fired the first Gaunt crumpled the second though turned and charged her, she fire once more crumpling it too. But the gun fire had been noticed from around the side of the bunker crawled, something, it was largish walked on 4 legs and its arms were fused to a massive weapon of some kind. 

Gawain dropped as soon as she saw it, good thing to as a massive projectile flew a inch over her head. She wondered what she could do, was it still there, she did not dare look for fear of still be there. Luckily she dropped near a space marine, taking his helmet off, she held it up over her by handing on to the side. Another roar and a shot hammered the helmet out of her hands. It was still there that she did know, what now?

Turns out that job was made easy “TASTE STEEL!!” a pair of Autocannon roared to life. It seemed Elliot was coming the beast had massive holes blown into it gave a last roar of pain and rage and died 
“Gawain you may stand up its dead.” she did 
“what was that thing.” Elliot looked at it more closely “Hive Guard,, odd they defend, what is it doing here?” she shrugged “forgive me if I ask you to lead.” he walked foreword accepting the point this his heavy armour was better then her armour. Elliot walked foreword around the same corner the Guard had emerged from and saw nothing. Gawain followed “whats in this bunker house?” she asked.

Elliot still looking for targets replied “the radio room.” she thought about it
“keep a eye open I go in and call for help.” he kept scanning “very well the code for radio use is Star light.” she nodded again and walked toward the door and opened it training meant her bolter led the way, and that saved her inside were 10 Termagaunts feeding on something, a guardsmen? With out thoughts she flipped her bolter to full auto and held the trigger down for a good 6 seconds spraying the Gaunts before there devourers could shoot she stopped only when her clip ran out. 

She backed out rapidly
“there in here!” she yelled to Elliot who turned to her 
“what?” 
“Gaunts! They were here,” she calmed down a little taking deep breaths “only a few though,” she rapidly reloaded her bolter “I'm going back.” she went back though the door. The first thing she noticed the radio equipment was trashed, bitten though, it seemed the hive mind knew about radios and how they worked. She cursed a few times. And yelled back “radios trashed.” 

Elliot was silent, she walked back and hung out the door, “now what?” 
“the command bunker has its own internal radio room, some what less powerful, can't talk to star ships, but it can definitely get us in touch with Commander Logan, failing that it has maps and can definitely led us to the main force.” he trudged off in a general direction.

She followed, after giving another painkiller injection, her arm was feeling numb, and not from the pain killers. As they walked back there Elliot felt great sadness, each bother he saw dead stabbed twice as deep then if he was there, first he they had died a great loss as it was, but second they had died with out him. 

The sooner he left this realm of death the better. When the got to the command bunker he gave another set of tones like what he did to open the wall door opening it up the whole wall slid up like a garage, Gawain eyed the wide opening 
“why is it so big? You could drive a Rhino in there.” Elliot walked in 
“or a Dreadnought, veteran of a thousand wars and a million battles, a better adviser can't be found.” she nodded her agreement. 

As soon Elliot and Gawain walked in a noise fill there ears, battle. Elliot went nut's 
“MY BROTHERS! I COME ERRAGGH! TASTE STEEL!!” and he Thundered down a passage that slopped down, toward the fighting with Gawain in close pursuit, though Elliot was rapidly out pacing her. He rounded a corner and suddenly the sound of stopping feet was replaced with break bone, or carapace she round the corner just to be splattered with blood from a blood lord he had just throttled. 

He had bowled though a gene platoon worth of Genestealers, a few began to lap around him to try and pry his plating apart from behind she fixed her bolter on 3 round burst and fired on them Elliot did not care that some round hit him he just kept bellowing his war car of Taste steel as loud as he could and with a built in mega phone that very loud indeed.

After the last Genestealer died he went to follow the trail of corpse he had not killed toward a barricade, 
“brothers.” he said the joy in his voice from finding a living being leaked into the artificial tone of his voice. Instead a head that was defiantly not a space marine poked up,
“sorry gov, only us guardsmen, or rather guardsman as theres only me left.” to say Elliot was disappointed was a understatement, he was crushed. The Guardsman hoped the wall 
“names Philip, Philip Lester, you have any food I am starveling.”


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*griping*

Warning complaing:alert
i have another chapter ready to post, but i add no more unless i know people are even bothering to read this. so add a comment say you like it, say what i could do better what ever.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Ok here, looks cool, but there are two things that bug me about this. Some of your paragraphs have fallen victim to the "Wall of Text" desiese. Some paragraphs could be spaced out.

Also, for if you are planning for tons of dialog, the format should look something like this:
A
B
A
B
A
B

Helps the reader to distinguish the dialog apart from each other, also its easier to follow through. In the end, it looks good and keep up the work.


----------



## dandan1350

post the god dam next chapter now i wanna know if phil hets his food grrr


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

[email protected] said:


> post the god dam next chapter now i wanna know if phil hets his food grrr


_ask and yoyu shall recave, i present Chapter 3 campfire, by the way my internets is meetered and i seemed to be on the low end so it as slow as dail up half the time, the other half it does not conect at all so the updates to this stroy will be much slower then i can write them, sorry this is as irrtateing to me as it is to as you, when this sort of thing ahppens i feel like:headbutt: that _

They did have food. Some field ration were being cooked over a open fire of burning Tyranids, the few cans of soup being warmed along with some native fruit they had found. They sat around the glowing flames just out side the fortress as night fell the 3 forms around it cast long shadows though out the night. Gawain and Elliot listened to Philip tell what happened 

“they dug up, while we were focused on the Gaunts those SOB,” he nodded a apology to the one sister of battle there “Trygons dug up and under us and behind them the swarm. We fought back, like hell we did, we collapsed the 3 tunnels by shooting Vindicator shells down them, you can't tell were the holes are due to the sheer amount of dead Nids on them. But while we were dealing with the Trygons the Xenos smashed the walls with there Carnifexs.” Gawain nodded they had noticed the hole after looking around in the fortress for some extra field rations. “after that we were flooded. The Marines fought long and hard and I am proud to say us humans did to but with out the walls,” Elliot interrupted 
“they drowned in blood.” 

Philip nodded as he took one of the fruit he had on a stick off the fire,
“thats about the size of it. My Platoon survived by falling back to the command bunker with a couple squads of Space Marines, and we kept up a strong resistance. But bolters can run out of ammo and lasgun can't,” he took a bite of the fruit and spoke around it, “those nid were bottling us in there, waiting for us to starve, the Space Marines would not stand for that, they pushed out along with the guardsmen as soon as we got out side we were pounced upon by thousand of Hormagaunts, the marine died rather then be trapped again, us Guardsmen had less conviction and fell back to are dead end, guarded by a heavy bolter that heavy bolter was likely what you heard and drew you in.” Gawain nodded 
“what about the rest of your platoon?” she asked he swallowed the fruit. 
“when he got back after the afore mentioned push only 10 of us were left, and well, us Yothens are trained from birth better to die then be taken.” he sounded sad about it. “we had some Incendiary grenades to burn are body's to keep the bio mass out of hive hands, or claws. I drew short straw to be burnt alive, to set the grenades off.” Elliot spoke up 
“would you?” Philip sighed, 
“I don't know come down to it, I just don't know.”

silence rung around the campfire. Then Philip perked up 
“so two ton titan how you get that way?” 
Gawain shared Philip gaze at Elliot 
“yes how were you entombed? And what is the mark I don't remember seeing such a pattern?”

Elliot drew his fist in front of him remembering long lost days. 
“I told you Gawain I fell to my wounded after slaying a Avatar, scorched alive by heat I fought that thing to a stand still, thrust, parry, attack, I held it off. Just when I could not fight any longer I saw a opening and I made a impression with my bolt pistol not even an Avatar can ignore.” 
“what kind of Impression?” Philip asked. 
“where one leg meets the other.” Philip winced at the thought. “ouch.” Elliot began again 
“as it was distracted,” Philip muttered 
“if you can call it that.” 
“it left its self open, using my sword I cut its Achilles tendon as it fell I turned and hopped on its back.” he took a moment to gather his thoughts, “it was like standing in iron forge the heat melted my armored graves to its back forcing me to walk the last few steps bare foot. My last thing I remember is stabbing my sword though its held then falling off in its dead throes. I woke up in hole of the Frozen Glory entombed in this body.” 

he looking to Gawain 
“the Dreadnought is a Mark II a early mark, it was found in a tar pit, from this world in fact 100 years ago, it original occupant, a Ultramarine, was dead.”

Gawain frowned
“why not give it back to the Ultramarine.” the bitterness leaked into the artificial voice 
“we will return nothing to those glorified smurfs until they recognize us as worthy of the title chapter and return the Aegis stolen from us during there attempted to turn us into Codex zombies.” 

he thumped the ground to give emphasis. Silence rang out. Philip took another bite of fruit while he reach for a field ration that sat in the smoldering coals at the edge of the fire. “all well and good, but what about you before you were entombed, your life story?” Elliot was surprised 
“few ask about the life of a Marine, most of its spent in eons of war. I could tell you how to kill a ork with you bare hands, I could teach you to be a master of blade and bullet, but I can not squeeze three thousand years of war into one night around a camp fire.” 

Philip tried to open one of the field rations his hands just not finding the 'tear here' 
“all well and good but I have never meet a member of the Adeptus Astartes, back on Yothen they teach that members of the Astartes are extensions of the Emperor will, what they say is the law, his flesh reborn, his,,” he got no farther before Elliot broke into laughter, a odd grating noise 
“his flesh reborn? Says something heretical in the face of a chaos space marine, nay we are only slightly less mortal then you. Once upon a time I was human, when I passed the test of mind, flesh and genes I was inducted into the Mechanicus Marines.”

“Life in the 3erd company strong hold were I lived was, interesting. We did a lot of training to be sure but out side of that it, laid back, calm.” that surprised Gawain and Philip, Gawain more as she had some knowledge on the subject. “calm, poor word choice, the marines loved playing practical jokes on each other, once we had doge ball tournament between us and the second company, all 400 of us, it was interrupted mid way though by a emergence call from Glenic.”

Gawain decided to over look the 400 marine from 2 company for now. 
“not what I expected.” Elliot shrugged, that much his dread body could do, 
“we must sacrifice are body for humanity fighting till we die, why must we make what little time we have not fighting a echo ,in way or another, of the battle field.” silence 

Elliot turned to Gawain and put the light on her 
“your turn we have shared are storys, whats yours?” she was calmly munching on a fruit 
“my story is that of the any sister, I grew up in chapels, my whole life was spent in contemplation of the Emperor in one form or another. Only in my last 4 years was I turn to the Metal Martyrs.” 

Elliot interjected 
“if I was to judge by me finding you with out your power armor on your a non militant Ordo.” Gawain nodded 
“the Metal Martyrs job is to support the Militant Ordo, we repair and maintain the equipment.” Philip frowned 
“this much I know don't screw with machines with out a Enginseers or your become a servitor.” Gawain snorted 
“you think we would let those machine worshiper touch are holy armor and arms? I have meet a few tech priest, some of them not bad, but from a purity standpoint I would not let them work on it.” Elliot spoke up 
“you said you were defending something.” she shrugged 
“yes we were, but are official reason for being there was a hidden location to repair are equipment away form prying eyes. But are real reason was kept hidden from us.” 

silence then Philip spoke up 
“so who takes first watch?” Elliot chuckled 
“I don't need to sleep I will watch.” Philip stretched and layed down “good I need to get some sleep, good night.” in a few moments he was snoring louder then a Valkyrie on take off. Elliot Chuckled again, 
“will you need ear plugs?” Gawain smiled 
“no I think not.” she went to lay down and put weight on her left arm and winced 
“your arm is not going to get better, you should tell Philip perhaps he can treat it.” Gawain sighed 
“maybe,” Elliot 
“if you don't I will,, good night Gawain.” Gawain turned over to look at the sky and fell asleep with a dead Gaunt for a pillow.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Hey i got a question what chapter does this dreadnought elliot hail form and why was he incased in Dreadnought armor pm or post niether matter in the eternal service of the Emperor and remember unless a venrable dread he has no helmet but is behind case if ven has helmet k and if not he has raspy voice form vox. POST next Chapter i want to read it more


----------



## dandan1350

lookin good ill be back in a week so keep posting
have some rep


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Chapter 4, battle*

A map found from the command bunker showed a nearby town that had been evacuated. It had a road that lead toward the secondary line of defense Fort Lieiger. The problem was all the bush they had to cut through to get there so taking a pair of flamers loaded with high strength herbicidal (brought to control the wild plant growth) they melted they way though the thick parts and had Elliot shove his way though the lighter bits. Philip was uneasy 
“were the swarm? After a victory you think they be siting around eating the dead, but I see nothing.” Elliot nodded 
“it is odd, but this is call Hive fleet Sphinx for reasons, its own are as misty as a gas giant.” he said pushing though a thick bit.

Gawain spoke up
"personally I don't care as long the hive ignores us. Do we have a plan if it doesn't ignore us?” Elliot grumbled 
"we take as many with us as possable.” Philip too was in a Grumbling mood, 
“thats comforting.” 

Elliot then pushed into a slightly over grown farm field Philip walked out a head of him 
“so were are we?” Elliot took a second to gather his thoughts “I seem to remember a stupid farmer saying we built the fort on his grazing land, if he got eaten no great loss.” Philip replied
“I asked where we were, not what this is.” 
“about 10 miles from the town, if the map and my GPS is right.” 

they then heard a sort of screeching noise above them. Looking up they saw a small speck Gawain squinted 
“what is that?” Elliot zoomed in with his built in telescope “trouble, its a Predator.” Philip too looked up at the high flying screamer
“doesn't look all that tough.” Elliot began scanning the farm land for a hill 
“a Predator is basically a winged Zonathrope, but its not built to kill, but find.” pointing up 
“it vast brain is used to contact the rest of the swarm to tell it,” Philip figured it out then 
“wheres dinner.” Elliot rumbled agreement.

Gawain then looked around 
“so were do we make are stand?” Elliot had found a hill when he looked and pointed to it
“there a high enough hill we can guard easily.” Philip for lack of a better word whined 
“it to far we won't get there in time.” Elliot knew that too.
“hang on.” he then grabbed Philip with his power fist and put him in a sort of cloth bag they had made and loaded before leavening the fortress. Then gabbing Gawain in a similar manner started running at his max 20 miles a hour. 

Bouncing along in the back along with cans of food, ammo and one Heavy Stubber they brought just in case they had to hold off the hive. Philip noticed how Gawain was cradling her arm
“he grab you to hard?” Gawain growled 
“its fine.” Philip said nothing but after they survived he would look at it.

When they got to the hill they Elliot just ripped the bag off and started scanning the ground around the hill. As Philip managed to push the Stubber off himself he yelled at him
“why don't you drop kick me off the hill.” Elliot chuckled 
“don't tempt me, Gawain man that Heavy Stubber, Philip use her bolter.” with the stubber unpacked and its stand unfurled they waited, and waited and waited. 

Philip was got bored in a minute or two 
“so were the hive?” Elliot was going to deliver a retort when suddenly the swarm showed up, almost 160 Gaunts with a smattering of warriors 
“there.” as the Gaunts appeared Elliot eyed the distance until the were close enough
“Gawain open fire.” the Heavy Stubber pounding kicked up the dirt in front of it due to the shock wave. Lancing though the swarm it seemed every Gaunt it hit died from magic no way of telling form whence the killing blow came from. As Gaunts got closer the Elliot autocannons focused on the warriors and Philips bolter roared to life on full auto. When the Gaunts got to close Elliot roared his battle cry echoing though out the hill 
“TASTE STEEL!!” and charged into them like a bowling ball and the noise of it hitting the pins the sound of crushing chitin. 

After that wave Elliot walked back up the hill 
“So can we go now.” Philip asked him Elliot looked up
“no the Predators still there until it leaves or we can shoot it down we can't go as it could just lead the swarm to as again.” Gawain looked up at it 
“it pretty high, can we bring it down?” Elliot looked up 
“of course it lowered it self down when we took on the nids to see what killed them, think of it as a report if the hive made a genetic mistake it need to learn what it was and then how to fix it.” 
“Philip eyed the thing “so how long until you can hit it?” Elliot eyed it again
“hard to say.” Philip sighed 
“figures,” turning to Gawain
“your suppose to be some kind of Uber holy warrior can't you pray to the Emperor and tell him to bring it lower.” Gawain looked stern at him
“it does not,,” 

Elliot interrupted the coming rant 
“here they come again.” Gawain went back to the Stubber and once more the Stubber opened fire raking the front row. This time though at the back swarm “Carnifex, two of them!” Gawain bellowed over the Stubber's roar Elliot groaned he knew he did not have he fire power to bring it down at range. Yelling to Philip “grab Gawain's Melta gun!” he fired his heavy flamer into the hoard, the rounds riping though Gaunts, dented the warriors, and pinging off the Carnifex. Philip fumbled with the melta gun pointing at the Carnifexs he made a quick estimate, and pull the trigger while the gun charged up the Carnifexs was not in range yet, but closing fast. When the gun did discharged it hit the Carnifex in the leg toppling it over and making it, comically roll down the hill bellowing pain and, hate? It was hard to tell as rolled down the hill crushing lesser beings as it went down. If if could feel emotion it would be embarrassed though.

The Gaunts sensing the weakness clustered around the seconds legs but Elliot noticed the Predator was much lower raising his autocannons he fired upon it. The first salvo whizzed by it upon finding itself under fire it flapped it wings rapidly to get out of range, the second though found home punching though its thin wing membrane knocking it down a dozen feet could not afford to lose. The third one got it, a round hit it in the chest exploded killing it. 
“GOT IT.” Elliot yelled followed by being bowled into by the Carnifex he had ignored in favor of the Predator. The Carnifex roared as Elliot stumbled back word he saw Gawain and Philip hard pressed by Hormagaunts, Elliot set his shoulder down and rammed into it as it was the Carnifexs turn to stumble, gabbing a talon he twisted and ripped it off like he would a crab. He then sent a power fist impact to its face. Making it to roll of the hill. 

Philip and Gawain were surrounded by a hoard of Hormagaunts they were barely managing to hold off with a bolter on full auto and a expert chain swordsmanship. Philip already had a couple deep gash and Gawain's left arm hung uselessly. Then the warcry they already loved so much rang out
“TASTE STEEL!” and he ran into the hive, grabbed Gawain then Philip in his fist and ran though the swarm and down the hill with as many Gaunts and a few Warriors following. Philip wiggled around to face Elliot face 
“what now?” yelling to be heard over the noise of his Elliot's legs and the hoard behind them. Elliot did not answer as he did not have a good one. And he did not mention a growing problem.

As he got over the farm land he started running along side it along a gravel road. The nids though caught up a few of the faster Hormagaunt running along side, and jumping on to him Philip working his hand and a Las pistol free started shooting at them scoring hits more often then not. Elliot saw something a head, a home built covered bridge. 

A idea came to him as he started to cross he lowed his Autocannon and fired into the bridge as he crossed bring it down behind him. But the bridge collapsed faster then he could run the cracks racing ahead of him as ran, forcing him to jump the last few feet to escape the collapse. After the jump he turned to see what happened Gaunts tried to leap the gap, but it was a good 10 feet, over a fast flowing stream. The many Hormagaunts charged over the edge like a water fall of flesh the warriors that had them fired there bioweapons at them. He turned and kept running down the road until he found a place to stop safely a house on the edge of the town they had aimed for. After running into the garage, putting his companions down, slamming the door down he spoke 
“that was fun.” he turned to face Philip who promptly hurled a pipe at him that dinged off with a clatter 
“if that was fun, remind me to never have you make a children play ground! Your likely put a bear pit in!” 

Elliot chuckled 
“nope not a bear pit, tigers are more fun.” the humor drained form him as he looked at Gawain, no human face should be that pale, and she was unconscious 
“Philip check Gawain.” Philip noticed too and ran over to her, putting her hand over her forehead he jerked it back 
“she feels like a Melta gun.” Elliot knew what it was 
“the stress of the fighting and a second dose of Tyranid bacterium must have accelerated the infection, its on her left arm take the armor off.” as Philip search for the strap he tried some hang mans humor, 
“take the armor off, do I have to pay her?” Gawain groaned to life 
“if you do I will have to kill you.” Elliot would have smiled 
“welcome to the land off the living Gawain I had hopes you would not leave us.” as Philip found it the strap she chuckled 
“the Emperor not quite ready for me yet, I have never been happier about rejection.” 

Philip slipped the armor off and they got a good look at the wound Philip gagged and Elliot winced sliding his left foot back a inch.
“I have seen Nurglings that color.” her arm was swollen and a disgusting brown color infected with purple fungus and bacteria stains covered in yellow pus leaking from every pit, and creases that must have begun life as for sweat glandes Gawain stared at her own arm like it was a daemon glued to her body. She pronounced judgment 
“cut it off.” Philip looked at Elliot, 
“do it,” Elliot voice rumbled. Philip shook his head
“I lost my bayonet, and my one knife is to short. Plus when I do what then? How will we stop the bleeding?” Elliot almost yelled 
“search the house, I can stop the bleeding.” Philip ran though a door on the side, as Elliot stared helplessly at Gawain as she died, slowly from her wound. 

The door led to a living room with a couch a couple big chairs. Running past them he went into the kitchen ripping open cabinets, pulling out drawers and checking in side, nothing. Standing up he saw a med kit hanging on the side of the wall. Gabbing it he ran to the living room to check a hall way he saw when he got in, stopping when he noticed something hanging from the wall.

Gawain took a deep labored breath, 
“how many Inquisitors dose it take to change a light bulb?” while Elliot told her bad jokes to keep her awake, and over a dreadnought life span they hear many, many bad jokes, “Gawain,” Elliot said a little louder “how many Inquisitors does it take to change a light bulb?” Gawain growled out 
“how many?” Elliot chuckled at the punch line 
“4, one to change the bulb, one to deny the existence of light bulbs, one to investigate light bulb for possible heresy, one to lunch a hidden conspiracy to do it for him and then a week latter destroy it for dealing in corruption, and one to say 'its not my ordo'.” Gawain groaned not form pain. 
“ya thats good one how many Techpriest does it take to change a light bulb?”
“how many?” 
“depend, are talking the T-51B? Or the 88-DT4?”

Gawain was debating if it would be the ear ache should would get by saying something good about the Ultramarine, (while he was ranting he would stop telling jokes) when Philip ran in with a power sword 
“I have a blade, do your have a way to stop the bleeding?” Elliot started revving his engine as the waves of heat radiating out of his exhaust pipes. Elliot explained 
“the heat from my pipes can cauterize the wound.” Philip nodded and looked at her arm and chose his place to cut about 3 inches down form the shoulder. Raising the sword and thumbing the activation stud he dropped it slicing the flesh like paper. 

After made the cut Elliot spun 360 degrees around at the hip and fell to his knees Philip picking up Gawain up and half dragging her, half carrying her over to the red hot pipe and pushed the stump of her arm upto it touching the fresh cut to the hot pipe. Gawain grimaced at the intense pain and chanted prayers till she blacked out....

when she came to she found hovering over, out side behind the house her with a sofa cushion for a pillow, 
“you awaken,” Elliot said “I am glad, I've buried, to many, friends.” Gawain spoke softly
“wheres Philip?”
“inside scrounging useful items.”

Philip was right now searching a bed room. Not much there though a look in the attached bath rooms medical compartment brought more antibiotics and painkillers for Gawain. When he pulled open a drawer he found a number of gold necklaces Philip lifted one out of the drawler and licked his lips. Guardsmen from Yothen were drawn from the gangsters, him self included though he was not too good at it. But the first thing the had said in the guard was told to you by a scary looking commissar 
“you are Guardsmen now, not gangsters. There different due to more then just the spelling. You are to be held to higher standers then what you scum are used to any who return to there old ways will be shot. No questions.” 

not to say looting was discouraged, far from it, it was seen as more incentive to take a city but it was tolerated to a point, the problem was that line was not defined. Still that applied only to spoils of war from traitor, which the people who lived here were not. He was going to put it back, was only because something interrupted him, namely a 15 gage shot gun to the back, and some very familiar words. 
“in the name of the immortal Emperor of man I find you guilty of breaking imperial law section 1 sub section 5 paragraph B on Guardsmen theft, Quto “thy shall not take from those thy guard,” as acting Arbiter of precinct 8-11-12 of Kelof IV I pronounce you guilty and sentence you to death, do you have a last plead?”


----------



## dandan1350

so he's dead! no not philip could he survive? like elliot ocmes in or something please not philip ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*chapter, 5 enter the Arbiter,*



[email protected] said:


> so he's dead! no not philip could he survive? like elliot ocmes in or something please not philip ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


you like Philip don't you? can i have a reason? my courosity has been piped. and now chapter, 5 enter the Arbiter, 

Philip turned around slowly to stare at the Arbiter,, yup he was a Arbiter. Black armour, black helmet, the place his eyes should be was covered by a piece of reflective glass. He hand cradled a heavy shot gun. Philip took a deep breath “
Mr Arbiter sir I am not looting, at least for valuables I'm looking for items that can aid survive.” you had to be precise with Arbiters, as much cow towing as you can fit into a sentence 
“the law is the law. Any last words.” Philip took another deep breath 
“just one,, ELLIOT!” the Arbiter backed away from the door to the left side of it 
“who is this Elliot? Speak and your death will be qui,,” 

He never got farther as a massive armored fist punched though the wall to the out side and grabbed him and wrenched him out side. He found him self starring into the face of a 8 ton Dreadnought. Elliot squeezed just enough to hurt him
“I am Elliot.” he said to him. to say he was surprised was a understatement, a space marine Dreadnought is not something you see every day. Philip walked out of the hole 
“so the shoes on the other foot now.” Elliot barked to his face “who are you, and why are you here.” the Arbiter looked straight back at him, 
“Officer, John Trakl serial number, AG-489200776217, on patrol.” Elliot responded 
“why are you on patrol?” 
“upon reports of wide spread looting it was decided that volunteers would be left behind to bring the looters to justice.” swinging his heard around as much as he could he stared at Philip “
like him.” Elliot then started shake the fist holding John up and down like how one makes a martini after a few seconds of this he stopped 
“don't call Philip a looter he stole no valuable and was only looking for items to aid are survive.” Philip chimed in 
“I was going to put the necklace back but you stuck a shotgun in my back before I could do that.” 

Elliot had a thought that could solve a problem he had 
“John I need to know, wheres a source of high grade jet fuel?” Philip was confused 
“huh why do you need jet fuel?” Elliot replied 
“The Mark II Dreadnought is equipped with a jet engine it one of the reason the mark was phased out in favor of models with more normal engines.” John responded 
“we keep a fair amount at are sector base for are Arbiter Valkyrie.” Philip smiled 
“problem solved, where is your sector base?” 
“8 blocks away.” Elliot put John down “Philip is the sling ready?” Philip nodded Elliot turned to John will you lead us?” John looked to be mulling it over then decided 
“yes.” Philip ran over to Gawain. 
“ok up you go.” picked her up and put her down onto a mattress, which sat in a large cloth big enough to wrap around a dreadnought like the earlier backpack which Elliot slung over his shoulder like before only with the mattress sitting his hip level

Elliot turned to John “led on.”

it was ominous, walking past empty houses evacuated from Hive Fleet Sphinx's. Elliot noticed how uncomfortable Philip looked 
“what is wrong?” Philip looked up and looked at John 
“I don't like working with people who stick a shot gun in my back. Elliot chuckled 
“you be surprised how many times that happens to space marines, once I allied Orks against chaos. The point is the winds of battle are fickle accept them and work with them don't fight them.” Philip sighed 
“I know, should we give Gawain more Antibiotics?” Elliot could not look due to the angle his head could not bend but he could hear her 
“I think she still asleep.” then a soft voice came from the pack “where am I?” Elliot stopped moving and fell to his knees saying (so Philip could reach her)
“I've been wrong before, John hold up.” the Arbiter frowned “what is it?” he said turning back 
“Gawain needs more antibiotics.” Philip snapped back as he walked up to Elliot to check Gawain,

Elliot made a off hand comment about the thing 
“you know are chapter should make these slings standard pieces of kit, very effective for moving large amounts of gear over broken terrain.” Philip flipped his back pack off and fumbled for some more antibiotic, 
“how you feeling Gawain?” She groaned then replayed “
like I have a really bad flu.” then to Elliot 
“you know from what I here most Marines would not do that.” he finally found the antibiotic pills popping the the lid he gave them to her followed by some water. Elliot replied to the his point about Marines,
“true but us Mechanicus got all such pride beat out of us if it works, and helps then we do it no matter what are pride says. If I can carry one wounded brother to safety with such a sling as this it will be worth what all the other chapters calls us.” 

Philip sighed 
“ya,, you know I have no clue what I am doing with these pills.” he said gesturing to Gawain who had gone back to sleep 
“I know.” Elliot said standing up off his knees
“so lets get to the base.” John stood up from were he sat “about time.” and they were off down echoing streets.

The sector base was a classic example of Imperial buildings. Tall Gothic and oppressive with tall wall surrounding the compound it self. At each corner were tall towers tipped with Heavy Bolters the gate was guarded by two (nervous) Arbiters. Nervous due to the massive Dreadnought approaching them. Before they got near the thick door opened and one of them ran in side, likely telling who ever was in charge what was coming. When they got to the door itself the Arbiter at the gate stopped them 
“Identify your self.” Philip and Elliot heard a noise from the top of the wall and found them selfs eyed by dozens of bolters and one Lascannon. 

“you seem to think that with a Tyranid invasion at are door step we would choose now to attack you. But as to your question, I am Elliot Vander, former Captain of the Mechanicus 3erd company entombed upon single handed defeat of a Avatar, attached to task force Arctic Thunder for operation armored spider. This is Philip of,” there was only one Yothen regiment guarding the fortress from them and Yothens have very detailed unit markers turning he slightly got a good look at his left shoulder the one with the numbers “the 77th Yothen Light Infantry, third company, 4th platoon, second squad. And in this sling we have Sister of battle Gawain Ordo of the Metal Martyr.” 

a few of the Arbiters looked at one amongst them, a leader it seemed who started talking 
“I am Provost Barati of this sector,” he was tall with white hair and that not from age, he had bight green eyes, and a tan skin color that was likely his natural tone. 
“I welcome you and I see you brought John back with you.” John then yelled up at Barati 
“Sir I brought back you a looter and a assistant looter for justice.”

Barati yelled back “stand down John, all of you come in, the main hive is 42 standard hours out. And were evacuating right now.”


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Chapter Six base*

_forgive any fulf screw ups Arbitus Fluffs a bit thin on the ground, for me at lest, if you notice something tell me and i go back and fix itk:_
“your have to forgive John, he gone mad, sort of. 3 years ago his family were murdered, brutality there were all he lived for and when he caught the guy who did it, they had to use a mop to bring him in. After that he had nothing to live for, except the Arbites whose law he takes to the letter.” 

Elliot growled agreement when they got to the main building a real stretcher was waiting for Gawain after transferring her from the sling to it the brought her in. 
“Will, she be, alright.” Elliot said.” Barati smiled 
“to early to know but I think right now we need to talk about you.” he stared at Elliot and stopped smiling
“were left to deal with looters as John says yes, but are primary reason was to act as a foreword station to give warning of when the hive would attack Fort Lieiger, in about 4 days, but now we need to evacuate vie Valkyrie,” at this he looked pointedly at Elliot “and none of them can carry you.”

Elliot was silent then spoke 
“so be it.” Philip
“hay wait big guy can't you load up on fuel and run to Lieiger?” Elliot know that option would not work 
“no, they will need all the fuel they can get.”
“ok but what if,,” 
“Philip I told you we had little pride earlier, but we are still Space Marine, if fate decrees me to lay down my life I will. Rest assured I will not go silently I will go down in a roar of vengeance.” Elliot turned around and walked to the gate house Philip just staring after him.

John walked toward the Valkyries with 5 duffel bags filled with explosives the words from earlier ringing in his ears
“stand down John,” how dare Provost Barati tell him to stand down the law was clear there were guilty of looting,, he tossed one of the bag into a Valkyrie 
“stand down John,” and now Barati was guilty of being a Accessory as now the planet was under marital law almost crimes were guilty of death, he walked toward the next Valkyrie in the line and tossed a bag in it.
“stand down John,” including this one. He kept walking unnoticed in the hubbub and toss a another bag in another Valkyrie 
“stand down John,” and all who stood by with out a word where guilty to. The Arbiter is judge, jury and executioner , the only true one in his view and by the literal definition of the law, was himself for only he held up the law to his exacting standards. As judge and jury he proclaimed every one here guilty and the sentence was death. Now was time to carry out the sentence.

Gawain woke up in the med bay the first thing she noticed was the lack of power armour second the lack of a belt, or more accurately the ammunition on that belt. She shot up only to be shoved back down by the Medical team. 
“lay down you not ready to stand yet.” she snapped back “were are Saint Barbaros Bullets.” the two medics were confused 
“saint who? “nether mind its a 40 round clip of ammunition engraved with gold Iconography and unless you give that to me I will keep trying to stand up.” which she promptly tried only to be shoved down again. One of the medics ran out to get it from her belt. He reappear with it in his hand
“here now will you keep yourself from damage?” nodding she took it and set it down next to her pillow on the bed. 

One of the medics looked over a monitor 
“to be honest you fairly ok, though you so over dosed on antibiotics you immune systems has been scorched,” looking up form it 
“in other words don't get sick, we were preparing right now to preform a operation.” 
“what kind?” she asked
“we keep some cheap bionics around here until a tech priest can get a real look at you.” she frowned 
“how cheap?” 
“there don't hook up to the nervous system,there made of plastic, and there not as strong as the real thing, they only used for emergency situations were you need a arm right now.” she nodded 
“go a head.” 
“good were going to have to,,” she felt a prick on her arm and she grew Droozy 
“put you to asleep.” and she was out.

Elliot stood in the center of the base, just standing though he was in no ones way. He was to be left behind that much was sure, Barati promised to call for help with there working radio, none would come the sky's would be to filled with Gargoyles, and spore mines. He was focusing he heard a noise to his left 
“you alright Elliot?” he turned to Philip 
“fine Philip, fine. But as they say, knowing you stand in front of a firing squad in a fortnight focus the mind wonderfully. I am willing to die, but I would prefer living.” Philip looked around the hubbub 
“looks like Arbiters think the same.” Elliot looked as 
“indeed, man most basic desire, is life. 

Now it time. John stared at the detonator knowing after he pushed it there was no going back. The law was the law, he pushed the button 

A massive explosion echoed though the base Philip the product of Yothens live fire training, jumped to the ground. Elliot stood there 
“what was that.” the calmness in his words was ludicrous to the situation Philip stood up and brushed the dirt off himself “don't know sounded like it came from,” he stood ramrod straight 
“The Valkyries!” the words not said was are escape rout. He and the of the other Arbiters ran to the now flaming wrecks.


----------



## dandan1350

dam thats some good stuff more please yay philip!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Chapter 7: Campfire 2*



[email protected] said:


> dam thats some good stuff more please yay philip!


why do you like Philip? 

“were screwed.” it was a statement and Philip could not argue with it. All the Valkyries were smoldering hulks the fires may have been put out, thank Emperor Arbiters had nonlethal water cannons in there armory but the damage was done,

Elliot was standing by one of the jet fuel tanks geting a refuel the Valkyries did not need it. Barati had rapidly organized a Plan B they had enough Rhinos, and civilian vehicles, including one flat bed trailer truck. To leave but they need fueling and more supply's packed and there were in a hurry. Luckily Gawain had woken up and after a few stimulants tablets to ward off the last of the tranquillizer was helping to arm some the trailer by wielding on some Heavy Stubber stands (heavy bolters are too heavy for stands) and despite having a cheap arm that was melting slightly from the plasma wielder and she was make progress. 

The only question was who did it? No one knew. Barati had a dead line to leave in, he looked at his watch, 2 hours. Philip was already his self carrying enough food for 3 days the distance from here to Fort Lieiger, mostly beans but its still food. Philip Jogged over to wait in a Rhino. Soon he heard the piston legs of Elliot behind him Philip turned to look at him when the were next each other. 
“so how was you meal?” Elliot chuckled 
“it not that I was Hungry it was that I need fuel there different I should know.”

“psst I know hunger when I see it.” Elliot chuckled slightly “as you wish.” suddenly the voice of Barati filled the air magnified by a mega phone. 
“we are now preparing to leave if you aren't in convoy in a minute were leaving with out you.” all the Arbiters In the base showed up, followed by a minute worth of wrangling over seats and they were off. 

From the top of a tower John watched them go the convoy rolling down a road with Elliot jogging beside them,, no matter let them run, the situation had been broadcast to Marshal Jeremiah Iron Side so even if they did get away from the Hive they would still pay the price of breaking the law.

For hours they moved on following the road. By Night fall it was decided that they could afford the luxury of rest, the main hive was still 40 hours out (they lost some time but gained it back by out pacing the hive.) from miles away you could see the dots of the camp fires. The men did what man has done for millions of years around camp fires, tell story's. The night hundreds of tails were told Gawain got up form her seat at the fire beside Elliot and walked over to a different fire and sat beside Philip he looked up at her and smiled
“Elliot on your nerves?” Gawain shook her head in exasperation 
“if I hear one more limerick that begins with 
“there once was a Dark Angel from Caliban.” I will open him up and take him voice box out.” Elliot yelled from his place at the fire Gawain just left 
“I heard that.” Philip shook his head too 
“its the dirty ones about Ultramarines that drove me off.” 

Elliot chuckled 
“if you come back I won't tell any more Dark Angel limericks.” Philip and Gawain stood up and moved over to him,where Elliot promptly broke the spirit of the agreement “there once was Black Templars crusade, who could not stand invaders,” Philip cut him off
“know anything other then limericks?”

Elliot chuckled 
“of course how about a genuine story of the Mechanicus Marines, the Blood war.” Gawain gave him a hard look 
“as long as you don't tell any more limericks.” Elliot chuckled again 
“promise by my honor as a space marine.” the Arbiters siting within ear shot looked relived. Philip smiled 
“so whats this Blood war?” Elliot was silent gathering his thoughts 
“each company has a chosen way of war, the second company prefers close engagements, 9th Armour warfare, the third,” he gestured 
“my own, are master of the Bolt gun. But the 8th company there goal is not a style, but a will to fight chaos to the last man. But it began 4 million years ago, are chapter was still growing,developing. The 8 still searching for its identity.” 

“when Bellof was invaded by chaos space marines it was decided the whole of the 8th company would respond. This would be the point were the company would find it self there chance to prove themselves as a whole.” Elliot sighed it sounded sort of like a hydraulic piston being withdrawn. “I watched them board there transport,” Philip had been takeing a drink of water and suddenly spit it out 
“that was 4 million years ago, how old are you!” Elliot waited a little, counting in his head, opening and closing his hand in front of him, counting? “in 4 months I will be 4,077,662, give or take a few days.” silence then Elliot spoke 
“ive meet older dreadnoughts Bjorn Fell Handed of the space wolfs is over 10 million years old.” shock they were in the presence of some one who had lived longer then there own family name! 

Elliot waited the grew impatience 
“you want to hear the story or not? I could always tell more limericks.” a chorus of nos meet that remark. “good now listen, upon arrival at Bellof they flew into the fight and slowly though fire and steel the invaders were pushed back, and then it happened.” 

one of the Arbiters spoke up 
“what?” Elliot spoke “Daemons, by a vile pact the Chaos Marines summoned them to that world a vast warp rift was caved though reality and the hoards pushed though, not even space Marines could fight that, but fight did. Falling back to a city the made a stand as the Chaos invoked around the world one place alone was free of taint, the land held by the Mairnes. Every ploy, every faint and every attack met, and broken by disciplined volleys of bolter fire. Greater daemon banished by Krak missile."

"This went one for 100 days and a night and not one man fell to the darkness that day despite the whispers in there ears promising power. One the 101st day, it the portal closed and the Daemons knowing that time was against them stuck out at the city, this time they could not be driven back they climbed the wall flayed by bolters firring until there barrels melted and even then they might have held them off were it not for the Inquisition.” 

Gawain almost choked on some beans (they had eaten as they listened) 
“the Inquisition? Helping chaos?” Elliot shrugged 
“to be fair they did not know loyalist still lived they just saw a lot of Daemons and fired orbital weapons followed by teleporting Gray Knights. When the Gray Knights meet the space marines it said the Gray Knights were impressed with the fortitude of the Marines. Unfortunately only 4 citizens lived though the ordeal, a mother and her three children. The Inquisition called for there deaths for what they saw and, well we didn't.” 

Philip could not be surprised any more by what the Mechanicus marines did or did not do. 
“you disobeyed the Inquisition?” Elliot chuckled 
“Inquisitors have a hand tied behind there back as it were. We sit on imported nexus of trade and should we rebel it would be a nightmare, so there practically dancing on egg shell when trying to reprimand us.” Philip and Gawain shook there heads. 
“the citizens came to live on Casandra and formed the house of Bellof.” 

Philip sighed
“nobles.” Elliot groaned 
“I agree the house of Cassandra are form by having 3 members of the family become space marines. Its a sign of being genetically computability, no privileges are attached other then being among the first recruited when theres need for space marines. Not to say any of them do badly they just do it by there own skill. One of the reason the last thing done to check for a recruit is a gene test. Skill before blood.”

Gawain stood up and walked away as a arbiter lunched into a story from his home world. He walked to the edge of the perimeter, maybe he would take a turn at the watch. She stopped wasn't a guard suppose to be by that stump? Reaching to her belt she pulled a flash light out and shone it around. It fell on one of the arbiters leaning against a tree. “there you are shouldn't you be over there?” she pointed to the stump.

Nothing, not a word. Her instect told her something was wrong 
“why don't you come closer?” nothing now she reached to her belt and unclasped her bolter. Flipping it out she trained it on the Arbiter 
“speak now!” nothing now what? Shoot the Arbiter? Approach him? Her instect told her not to do that one. She decided to fire a warning burst above him, three round would do. 

She did suddenly a screeching filled the air the rounds the tree he had been leaning against. And something fell out of it. as a small crowd of Arbiters gathered she walked over to the tree the bolter scanning the jungle. 

The thing showed clear in the light form her flashlight, it was a Genestealer this one though had a long tentacle like tail that was attached to the unfortunate Arbiter at the base of the spine, a sort of bait. Gawain backed away, was this just a out lire or part of a bigger attack. She looked up searching the night sky for a Predator like the that chased Eliot, Philip and her earlier. Nothing, 

then a noise rose from the other side of the camp, a roaring followed by shot gun blast, it was a attack. And she ran toward it.


----------



## arturslv

Good going, man, but you need to improve on grammar, but nothing really offsets when reading.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*chapter 8 ambush*

When Elliot heard the fighting he ran full speed toward it with Philip and the other Arbiters following close. Once there they found Genestealers and Licters. Elliot stood into the fighting, only to be pounced upon by pack of Lictor. Crawling over him trying to pry him open like a tin can. When he smashed one another took its place.

As the Genestealers pushed foreword the discipline of the Arbiters showed true and the Genestealers were meet by volleys of shot guns. Philip had chosen to man one of the Heavy Stubbers on the Trailer truck choosing to spray the Lictors on Elliot the bullets having no penetrating power just pinged off him and slaying, or at lest wounding the Lictors

the Genestealers were kept a good 8 feet from the main Arbiter line driven back by shotgun fire. But the Jungle on the side still had hostiles. These Genestealers had no roar, and they sneaked in quietly and by the time they were noticed it was too late. Shot gun turned to this new foe while the old one still surged foreword the stealers ripped though the Arbiters.

Elliot has seen a thousand battles and he knew when to retreat “ARBITERS, TO THE TRANSPORTS!” Lucky Barati had the same opinion and they would listen to him 
“you heard him!” the Arbiters ran to the transports having to fight for each inch.

Gawain had used up 8 clips the last two on full auto. She was running low on ammunition a Genestealer tried to leap into the rhino she was standing in the thresh hold of. Use a chain sword she picked off a Arbiter she cleaved in mid air. When suddenly, nothing, the Stealers were gone. The Arbiters were still boarding but they were confused

Elliot walked over to her 
“were they go?” Elliot looked around 
“we didn't push them off if thats your hope. Sphinx's always thinks 2 steps ahead. If they stopped attacking it because they have a plan that will keep its resources from damage then it will do it.”

as if on cue a sort whistling filled the air Elliot looked up “Spore artillery! Take cover!” Gawain moved fully inside the Rhino,, followed shortly by Philip thinking were ever a 4 million year old soldier was the safest place to be when under artillery. The whole rhino shook under explosions, Elliot yelled at them 
“Close the door! You want eat a shrapnel sandwich?” a shard of bone impaled it self into Gawain's arm accenting the point, Philip reached up and pulled the automatic door shutter which promptly shut. Gawain used her real arm to pull the almost 3 inch long hunk of bone out of her bionic. 

The rhino shook and rattled to each explosion. Gawain looked to Philip, 
“I hope the Arbiters make it through.” a particulate close explosion almost tipped the whole rhino over. 
“I hope we make it through.” 
after 4 minutes of shooting it stopped Gawain and Philip looked at each other Philip filliped the door switch. It opened to a cratered road way, a dented and pitted Elliot 
“Elliot you ok!” he turned 
“im fine come on, other survivors are in in the two lead rhinos. Hurry, there be back.” Gawain and Philip started to move up toward the front of the convoy where, out once 80 Arbiters started out, now only 20 were left in two Rhinos. Barati was one of them 
“come on we need to move!” the two got in the nearest one and it started to move. 

Behind them they saw the hoard of Genestealers that had been trying to kill them and were now out pacing. Philip could not resist taunting them
“ya that Mechanization ya SOBen heretics!” it seemed the hive did not like being taunted. The ground was shaking thought they could not feel it over the Rhino vibrations. Ahead of them the ground exploded and out of the pillar of dirt rose,, 
“Raveners!” 

Barati in the lead Rhino yelled before he could do anything Elliot turned his jet engine into high gear and started to speed ahead of them autocannons leading the way. Plowing though the Ravener he split them like crabs. They coiled around him like snakes each one that tried to open him up with there claws was promptly crushed with his power fist. 

The Raveners fighting Elliot ignored the Rhinos that sped by Elliot then ran after them dragging a Ravener that had a tight grip on his leg. Gawain and Philip watched as the hoard of Genestealers stopped running, not that they would! Elliot made up the lost time and soon was right behind them, he yelled at them
“can you do something about this?” hoping on one foot he brought the one with the Ravener on it up. Surprised Gawain and Philip fumbled for there bolter and (stolen) shot gun. Gawain had hers first and scored a few shots on it only for Philip to knock it off with a slug. 
“Thanks.” he stopped hopping and started running normally. 

Dawn broke and John was on patrol, it had been odd eating, sleeping alone. The empty meal hall echoed oddly to each bite. But now he was walking down empty streets, searching for looters. He stopped ahead of him he saw a huge tide of Hormagaunts unlimbering his shot gun he prepared his duty, running away never entered his head.

“HALT!1 in the name of the immortal Emperor of man,” Clickit,,he jacked a shell in the chamber, “I find you guilty of breaking imperial law.” BOOM, he fired on the nearest Hormagaunt “section 1 sub section 1 paragraph A,” Clickit-Boom, he fired again “on Xenos,” Clickit-Boom another bug fell “ Quto “thy shall not,” Clickit-Boom “suffer the presence of,” Clickit-Boom, “the Xenos on the land,” Clickit-Boom, “of the Imperium,” Clickit-Boom another bug was ripped apart, “of the Man,” Clickit-Boom “as acting Arbiter of sector 8,” Clickit-Boom “11-12,” Clickit-Boom of “Kelof IV I pronounce you guilty,” “ Clickit-Boom” and sentence you to death,” Clickit-Snap, the magazine was empty, 2 seconds latter the swarm was upon him, he was dead before he hit the ground.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Chapter 9 Fight, then flight*

They stopped only in the small town only for gas, the gas pumps sat next to one of the rivers that gave this town its name , Gawain was standing guard with Elliot on the souther edge. The swarm could not be far out so they were in a real hurry. Elliot then turned and looked North, toward Fort Lieger his hyper sensitive ears picking up something 

“3 Marauder Destroyer, leading 9 Marauder bombers, trying to thin the swarm before they approach, 12 Minutes till they over fly us.” Gawain ran back to Barati to tell him and he readied to alert them.

“This is flight group Dragon to command we are over flying Riverburg, no xeno contact yet.” 
“confirm Dragon carry on.” Richard put his radio back on the hook and kept flying, then his head set sparked to life 
“King Dragon this is Dragon 008 ground flare at 9 a clock.” “get out,” radio discipline forgotten. 
“this close to the hive?” he turned his head and saw, yes there were flares, Whoa! Some one was down there proofed by the burning river they must have first coated with fuel! His navigator echoed his thoughts 

“Whoa thats a sign, should we over fly?” he nodded 
“lets,,” then to his radio 
“King Dragon to flight group Dragon, turn west 15 degrees and low over fly, keep your eyes to the ground we may have survivors.” 

from the ground Philip watched as the bombers turned toward them and began to fly low. 
“hay over here!” he yelled and he was not the only one Elliot scuffed “plug your ears.” turning his in built mike/megaphone to its loudest, built to be over heard in the heat of battle, he yelled
“OVER HERE WE NEED EVAC!”

though loud it could not the noise proof cabin of a Marauder Destroyer but the sight of some 20 odd men and a Dreadnought sure did. 
“by the Emperor some ones down there.” Richard nodded agreement he picked up his radio 
“Command this flight group Dragon we have survivers, 20 to 30 men and, I kid you not, a by emperor damned space marine Dreadnought!” 
“get out,” the radio operator said. “thats what I said, there in Riverburg the hives, 3 hours out, permission to linger and give them covering fire.” 
“stand by King Dragon,” this clearly went above his head. 

The bombers were orbiting around the town, Philip had a few minutes ago stopped yelling. Almost horse 
“why are they lingering Elliot?” 
“human nature, they wish to help us but they are pilots they can only help us by staying they likely asked for permission,” he turned 
“be thankful I am here they would not likely help lone men, I am on the other hand would be a huge boon to the career of any ambitious commander, I alone am worth it.”

“this is Lord high commander Jerrilyn, Valkyries in rout, fighter cover is inbound, proceed with mission.” “confirm.” he put his radio down, “king Dragon to Dragon flight group one last flight fly over and any one not waggling wing tips will be court marshaled. Lets say good bye lads and pray that we may we meet those souls down there again.”

the Bombers flew over one last time and then flew south toward the nids. Philip mustering every inch of sarcasm in his body (which is a lot) 
“your worth what again?” Elliot watched 
“im impressed, he over came his ambition to continue the operation and a important one to,buying more time, we will get help, fighter and Valkyries to be sure but they,” gesturing to the bombers, “will not defend us.”

Elliot sighed 
“if I remember from my own fly over its a hour long flight for Valkyries,” one of the Arbiters had been doing math, 
“the hive is 1-2 hours out!” Gawain spoke up 
“we could run but the Valkyries might not find us, but the hive will find us ether way, I say we stay running will buy us only a few more hours, not enough to get to Lieger.” 

Philip sighed 
“we have to stay then, and with no heavy weapons, not counting Elliot.” he interrupted 
“and my sawed off Autocannons are as good for long range as most.” Gawain sighed “of course.” 

they had to be ready, so they had engaged themselves digging trenches, with there backs to the river they were ready after only a few minutes of digging. After that they waited.

Then Elliot heard them 
“the Tyranids come.” the news quickly spread. The ground shook before the Thundering hoard of them, 
“sounds like a hydro leak back on Yothen.” Philip said nervously. Gawain turned to look at him 
“some of the Celestians had experience fighting Tyranids.” “and what wisdom did they have?” 
“they said they came like the tide, and coated all before them. The only advice was don't get cornard, leave a escape to lunch a fighting retreat from.”

Philip groaned, 
“any good news?” Elliot cut in 
“a hour flight for Valkyries, less for Lightings and Thunderbolts, like the ones 5 minutes form us.” Barati was curious
“why didn't the bombers hit the nids that are just a few minutes out?”
“no Synapse. Hit these and you just wound it, hit the Synapse toward the rear and you truly hurt it. Plus there are bridges that need to be bombed a river will slow the hive down some what.” 

the Fighters began to fly in a circle around them, suddenly a few began to peel off, and start to shoot at something they could not see.
“there here.” Philip said jacking a shell into the chamber of his shot gun. A few Tyranids emerged from down the street when they approached there were shot gunned. But the density was rising.

Soon the a tide of monster flooded the road, shot gun barrels glowing red hot from the shooting. The only thing holding them back were the ragged holes carved though them by the fighters Autocannons. Wave after wave of Tyranid were shoved back but each wave got closer, over the bark of her bolter Gawain yelled to Elliot 
“were are those Valkyries?” Elliot did not reply, to busy use his flamer but when the wave was pushed back 
“to much noise, I can't hear them.” looking at how close the Tyranids got to there trenches the last time he made a somber projection 
“it may not matter, for are deaths may come first.” the ground shook again to the next wave Philip sighed reloading some more shells 
“then lets give them something to remember us by.”

over head flight group Dragon was returning from its mission, a bit early to be honest, Sphinx's was generating many more Meiotic spore mines. Richard had lost 4 bombers under his command, no Destroyers, thank goodness. He was over flying Riverburg again. Looking out of his cockpit window he did not expect to see anything other then the forerunners of the swarm but 
“well, well, marry me to a sister of battle and call me a heretic, there still alive down there.” Richard agreed with Cressel his nose gunner, he spoke into his intercom 
“Cressel whats are state of ammunition?” his voice crackled back at him over the intercom 
“about 50 rounds of ammunition per barrel.” enough for a couple strafling runs.
“Dragon flight this is King Dragon it seems the guys we flew over earlier are still alive, now I don't know about you but I have enough ammo to lend some support any one going to help tell now so we can get a pattern going.” 

over the chattering of the swarm a new sound rose a roaring of jet engines. Eyes rose to see a Marauder Destroyer diving on a target hidden behind some building, and suddenly there were far fewer Tyranids in front of them. Cheering rose that bomber and a few other began doing pass on the Tyranids. A few minutes later they left out of ammo, Philip watched them go “to bad they did not have more.” Elliot spoke up 
“be glad they had any at all.” one of the Arbiters yelled 
“The Valkyries!” Philip turned to look at them, 3 Valkyries and, well it looked like Valkyrie, 
“Elliot whats that one.” he said pointing, he turned 
“Valkyrie Thor pattern, massive lifter, modified by taking it transport space out and adding more fuel room and a pair of ram jets from a Marauder. Can lift even a Lemen Russ, though not more then a dozen miles and I weigh far less then a Lemen Russ.”

the Valkyries landed and it was a stampede on to them and Elliot was rapidly strapped into a harness under the Thor. As more Hormagaunts arrived they were air born. A few of the Gaunts leapt at them forming a living tower of writhing bodys trying to get them. Elliot had to kick one out of mid air before they got out.

Gawain sighed “finally were going to Lieger.” Philip agreed “ya I won't feel safe until im behind its walls.” the Pilot over heard them
“safe? Listen lad, soon Liegers going to be surrounded by a the Tyranids, the skys will be black with Gargoyles, the air thick with spores, and the ground teaming with Trygons like worms in a rotten apple, you call that safe? Are fate is sealed all we can do is take as many of those damn bugs out as we can.”


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

_note the followign chapters are taking longer then i had hoped sorry_


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Chapter 10 Arivle and consquces.*

Fort Lieger was massive, a city with 10 square millage of city, surrounding that were massive walls 35 feet thick in places, impregnated with so much adamantium they gleamed in the sun. at it heart, taking up 3 square miles, Fortress Micans calx, inside were over 3,000 guardsmen of Cassandra 88th Garrison, trained and geared defensive operations reinforced with 2,000 men form the 77th Yothen Light Infantry. Underground the city stretched yet farther. Tunnels and houses as numerous, if not more so then the city above. To defend these citizens against tunnel attack the walls stretched farther. Forming a single unbroken hemisphere, a subterranean dome of rock and adamantium, it covered the entire underground city. From above it was defended by anti air batteries that sat both on the walls and in Mican calx, from the ground it was defended by the walls, there battle cannons set within every 30 feet, and the batteries of artillery, and the silos of missiles within the walls of Mican calx. And from the underground it was defended by the stones of the walls stretching down into a dome of stone and the the mole mortars that were set in the walls, every 30 feet. It was a impregnable strong hold, one that would take years of siege to break.

It was a Facade

Governor Volkmar was a aristocrat, under him money was orientated to vast public works, under him Kelof IV became a cultural hub with huge opera houses, filled art gallery, topped with the massive Basilica to the Emperor, Beatus refero, dedicated to the life of Saint Barbaros which attracted thousands of pilgrims a year deep in the heart of Lieger and was guarded by 400 sisters of battle.

But this meant that money meant for the defenses was sent to these public works.

within the walls sat rotten cores, eroded from lack of care. ammo stocks were the lowest in hundreds of years. The 3,000 guardsmen of the 88th Garrison were under trained and green though they were reinforced by the hardened 77th Yothen Light Infantry. Artillery, missiles, anti air, all of it was untested and ill practiced with.

For years Volkmar had been warned but he had waved it by pointing to the constant over watched by the Mechanicus Marines and the lack of threats for dozen of light years, the nearest one was the ork world of Promous and that was 40 light years away and any ork Waaagh would long be noticed and any damage done to there defensives, and yes the calculation showed that this was the truth any damage could be fixed in time for a Waaagh form Promous,, until hive fleet Sphinx came in system.

Not a overly big hive fleet the shadow of the warp did not stop communication but did tell them that a hive fleet was inbound. As soon as this was even hinted at the workers were pressed to fix the defensives. Luckily for Volkmar many commanders enjoyed Kelof IV many social functions and so was spare the chopping block. But that did not help Lieger which although a little more ready, but not much it would be a hard fight and it was estimated that every other shell would be a dud, and the wall might be broken in 5 places, best case.

It was this that the Arbiters arrived to. Elliot was the first dropped off, literally, the tow cable dropped and he hit the ground with a concrete shattering thump, followed by the other Valkyries landing close by. Philip took a deep breath, “finally were out of the 0 percent survive range.” Gawain nodded agrement then she noticed the small group making for them. She hissed to Elliot “formal welcome.” he looked around and spotted it. The first person to reach them was a man with blue eyes and blond hair “greetings,” before he could get farther Elliot cut in “I am Elliot Vander, former Captain of the Mechanicus 3erd company entombed upon single handed defeat of a Avatar, attached to task force Arctic Thunder for operation armored spider for my full title. But Captain Elliot is the every day formal, Elliot out side of that.”

He look surprised “ well captain Elliot I am Lord high commander Jerrilyn, welcome to Lieger.” he looked nervous “it was you who told those bombers to carry on with there mission.” he sighed “yes.” “I understood the need and I still do. I don't hold it not against you.” he look very relieved “will you honer us by joining us in the command room?” “the honer would be mine.”

while Elliot and Jerrilyn were talking some one approached Gawain. She was tall, had obsidian black eyes and honey blond hair, dressed in solid power armour engraved with gold iconography with rings of beads ringed around her belt. “are you the sister the pilot told warned us was coming.” Gawain privileged to the iner rankings of the Adeptus Sororitas knew a Canoness when she saw one. Kneeling she spoke “yes, Cannoness.” she reached to her belt “I present Saint Barbaros bullets.” she seemed surprised she took them with difference, “I would like to see you in the Basilica Beatus refero in a hour.” hanging the clip on her belt she walked away. 

Philip got a much less open welcome, by a commissar and, though the two Arbiters at each side showed who told him about the infraction. “are you Philip, serial number 8571289-813.” “um yes.” the commissar gave a grim smile “we had a report of a guardsmen looting a house, and judging by the fancy sword at you belt,” Elliot almost started he had never noticed it before “is that the same one you used on Gawain?” he nodded “you think I am stupid, you don't charge Hormagaunts unless your a space marine.” the commissar reached to his belt, “you stole that blade, and I sentence you,” drawing a pistol, “to death. Any last words?” 

Elliot smashed his fist down in front of him between the pistol and Philip “something taken for survive, from a empty house dose not count as looting, had he taken a necklace I would agree to a punishment, not death but something.” the commissar swallowed “he is thief from a planet of thief's, intent dose not matter to not punish would encourage other.”

Elliot though had a reply, “I am a space marine with 4 millennium of war behind me and the ear of the chapter, shoot him, and I will make sure there wrath falls upon you in some way and aid will not come when asked. Begone.” the wrath of a Space Marine chapter was is not something to trifle with, he scuttled away form them as fast as he could. Turning to Philip, “hand the sword over to Barati though, the need is gone now and is not yours.” “ya, so im going to rejoin my regiment, Gawain's going to join the sisters of battle in the Basilica, your going to advise the command staff. So I take it were splitting up, and judging by the nature of this battle we, rather me,won't meet up.” 

Elliot had not thought of it that way, “so it seems.” silence Gawain broke it “well, good bye then.” silence, this time Elliot broke it “I must leave, may the Emperor watch and guide you both.” he turned and slowly plodded away. Gawain and Philip split up soon as well.

Elliot could not fit in the command hub so they moved it out side and projected it on to a open air cinema and the plans were clearly drawn, for every 5 Platoon of th 88th there was one 77th to stiffen it, these would be positioned about 4 blocks from the wall so if there was a gap they could use the buildings to turn it into a choke point, farther back there were mobile units of troops to reinforce any faltering line. There was some bad news, 

Jerrilyn delivered it “as you know your chapter has left to gather more troops after being defeated. And so we are left without Space Marines.” Elliot would have nodded, but he was a dreadnought. “until a few minutes ago that is a chapter was offered to give assistance.” “wonderful, Space Wolves I hope?” “no,” he grimaced foreseeing the expected out burst knowing this chapter well, “Ultramarines.” Elliot was silent then “So be it, how long will they stay?” Jerrilyn was surprised “I thought you hated the Ultramarines?” “we do, but this is your world not are, I have no say in the matter, though if they stay to long when my chapter comes back sparks will fly.” 

he nodded “thank you, when the battle starts what part of the line will you commit to?” Elliot stared at the map projected up on the screen “I will stay with the mobile troops. Do you mind if I walk around the city I wish to get a instective understanding of the city.” “we have map.” a staffer said, “indeed, but do they show which buildings can be demolished, to control the flow of battle?” he shook his head “thought so.” Jerrilyn smiled “go a head, it be a great moral booster as well though do come back in 3 hours the Ultramarines will be here so do come and greet them.” Elliot turned chucking “sure, why not I have not renewed my hate recently.” 

Philip was interestingly enough not far from Elliot but he was in the low born Yothen barracks so fraternizer with the noble officers was off limits. He was right now trying to talk to a surly supply officer, “No, I cant issue anything with out administration ok.” Philip looked down at his riped, stained and worn uniform, if he went on parade in this a commissar would shoot him. “that order was intended to cease the hoarding of ammunition, not the withholding of uniforms.” “orders are orders,, unless you can?” Philip sighed this was going to take his whole months pay, “would, 14 Imperial units do it.” the officer smiled “one standard uniform, right away.” he reached down behind his stall (that was set into the wall) and pulled up the plastic coated clothing. He placed it in front of him Philip reached for only for the officer to slide it back, sighing again he put the coins on the desk and then reached for it and got it this time. After ducking into a bathroom to change he went into the main mess hall. 

He got his food and sat down, after taking a few bites he grimaced, some how the food barbecued over a fire in the midst of danger tasted better, but he was hungry and kept eating. One of the men to his left recognized him “hay are you the one that came in from the Valkyrie.” “uh yes,” giving a weak smile “I saw that dreadnought, what was it like traveling with a living vessel of the Emperor will?” a few other men were staring at him he had to think about it, a few Priest were eying him from the officer table. 

“he was, humble I brought that up and he denied it intensely.” a man across from him “no way, if was one of the Emperors chosen I would, well not flaunt it but not deny it ether.” Philip shrugged “said he was once a man,” “get out.” the one to his right said. “yup,” “a 8 ton dreadnought was once human?” the one to left said,” unfortunately Philip stopped paying attention to the officer table. “of course not!” all of them jumped it was one the Priests that had sneaked up on them “a Space Marine is the divine expression of the Emperors will. To say one was once human is blasphemy, BLASPHEMY.” he yelled it to make a point. Looking at Philip “you are blessed to have been in the presence of such a holy warrior.” Philip give his own prayer, “in fact to prevent such blasphemy,” he leered at the man who had said it. “I think a reminder is in order,” Philips prayer went unanswered, he was going to give a sermon. 


Basilica Beatus refero was built so that half of it was underground, the other half was above ground at the ground level entry Gawain meet a Acolyte “Gawain?” she nodded “follow me, Canoness Jesika wants a word with you.” Gawain nodded again and followed her. Upon entering the first room of the Basilica she was suddenly immersed in the the light filtering above though the stain Plexiglas and the echoing of the sounds of prayer from below echoing though out. 

A few Sisters of Battle were in the room, the looks she got were, odd did she have something in her teeth or some thing? She asked the Acolyte,

“ Canoness Jesika will explain.” she kept following Gawain was lead down a flight stairs to the main room. It was packed with civilians praying for salvation from the Tyranids. The congregation was being lead by a fiery priest, but acolyte kept moving. Down another flight of stairs they reached the barracks a simple room then the ornate prayer room but it was still ornamented with tapestry's depicting the life of Saint Barbaros. There were more sisters here and she got the odd look again, was it her armour? These sisters had golden red armour, her own was a dull gray, trimmed with silver with a dark red robe, dowdy in comparison. 

The acolyte stopped in front of a door that made of ebony laced with adamantium “Canoness Jesika is waiting for you.” Gawain nodded a thank the acolyte and entered the room. One of the walls was coated with video monitors that showed the prayer room she had walk around, Jesika was standing before them and watching them she turned to Gawain who promptly fell to her knee. “you may stand.” Gawain stood up “there is something we need discuss.” “Canoness?” Jesika turned to face her. 

“your status, first of all you are to be integrated into the guardians, are ordo.” Gawain was confused “but I am a Metal Martyr why do I have to join you?” “your ordo was destroyed by the Trynids. Which leads us to point 2 first your not a true sister of battle by are stranded.” before Gawain could protest “you to young to become a full sister of battle you must by 24, you not even 18.” “19,” Gawain muttered 

Jesika pretended not to hear. “add to that your very beliefs. “what?” Gawain was confused “you worship the Machine.” “I do not, Canoness.” “do not lie, you repaired them, you fixed them you placated there sprites, you worship them.” that explained the looks she got. It was then that it hit her, no matter what her age 19,24 or 104 she would not be accepted the pall of her past always hanging over her.


----------



## cragnes417

dang man keep this story up and you'll have a chapter book but anyway good story


----------



## Deggers

I`m loving this story.. keep it coming please..


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Chapter 11, pre battle streachs*

_HOLY CRUD how long has it been since i last added to this? you know don't tell me it make me feel worse:blush: im sorry my internets been dead the last, how every long its been since i last posted. this is the soonest i have been able to add to this, sorry, again._


Elliot was sicked, walking though the city he had seen a overly high amount of alcohols being ingested. To be sure most of them were sober enough to notice him but a few more were almost stone dead drunk. Jerrilyn would hear of this.

Elliot was eying a building that gave a excellent field of fire when a lighting ringing behind him attracted his attention. Turning he found 3 sisters in white robes collecting donations, every credit counts there donation bucket was mostly full. Before he turned away one of them caught his eye. She was a little off from the others and looked depressed plus the red hair,,, “Gawain?” she turned it was her he walk up to her the other 2 sisters seemed slightly put off and backed away from the 8 ton death machine.

“Gawain it been what,, 30 minutes since I last saw you?” Gawain shook her head “at last check.” “its a bit early but how are you get along with the sister,, that bad.” he read her expression. “yes,, im to young to be a true sister of battle.” “you are.” she looked at him sternly “you were part of a non militant Ordo, younger ages were indeed acceptable, but a combat role demands far more,” he gestured to her hands “you hands could likely put a watch together but you muscles are not quite fully developed on Casandra full biological maturity is considered done around 22, you are 18,” “19!” she was a bit sick of people getting that wrong “forgive me. The point is you are to young for combat, but fear not in this battle were all have chance's from the, drunkest guardsmen,” he said looking at a man passed out on the street, “to the youngest acolyte,” looking to the nervous acolytes whoas eye were bigger then the bore on a Earthshaker “to even me a 4 million year old dreadnought to gain honor and accolades in the only place they matter, the blood slick field of battle and glory.” 

silence even a few guardsmen had heard him. “remember that is the only master you need place is the Emperor and his dream of the Imperium that we fight and die to defend.” he turned and walked down the street.

If the two other acolytes were nations it would be described as shock and awe the look on there faces. “you know him?” she turned “yes I traveled with him here.” “that explains a lot.” it was the voice of a Celestians. Turning rapidly she was face to face with her barrack leader “you were tainted by his radical thoughts,” “what radical thoughts?” she pointed at his form “he is a Mechanicus marine asking about radical ideas is like asking why chaos is dangerous. They are a godless chapter, learning form forbidden sources, they hate the eclsarchy and.” 

turns out dreadnoughts have hyper hearing so he heard everything turning on a dime he fire his (newly installed) heavy bolters kicking up cement dust in front of her cut her off “and we have great hearing, if I hear you speak ill of my chapter I will personally rip you into so many piece you won't go home in a body bag, but a coffee mug!” with that he walked down the, then as if to make a point he smashed a parked car with about 120 parking tickets on its hood, then reaching into the engine block he crushed the engine intoa (power) fist sized ball pulling it looked pointedly at the Celestians and then to the ball observing it, then crushing it to dust. Throwing the dust to the ground he trudged on. 

The Celestian stared at Gawain “don't look at me I did't tell him to do that.” “Damn right, it looked at me funny!” Elliot yelled over his shoulder. One of the acolytes made a comment I don't know about radical, but there definitely a few prayers short of a hymn book.” the Celestian could not argue. But turned back to Gawain and gave her another hard look. As if blameing her for even knowing such a being. Gawain shruged “what?” the Celestian shook her head.

Elliot walked away from the group behind him making a note about Gawain, looking at his built in PDA he saw that the Ultramarines were due in 15 minutes, maybe he should greet them after all. 

Gawain was being given a stern tongue lashing from the Celestian when one of the acolyte spoke up “here he comes again!” the Celestian stopped as Elliot trudged by “pardon me forgot something.” he said as he rapidly put the trudge into a run for lack of a better word they rubber necked as he ran by the other acolyte commented “some how I am not comforted to know there at least, 999 genetically altered warriors like him out there.” Gawain shrugged “I like him personally but, a chapter of Elliot's?” 

Elliot stopped at a security check point just before entering the stronghold, why they would bother to even try and stop the only dreadnought on the planet was beyond him but it seemed to him the courteous thing to do. Like knocking before entering a house.

The guardsmen took one look at him and waved him though. He walked by them into the main courtyard. And quickly trotted over to the landing zone. Past a platoon of guardsmen running drill, shessh these were the 88th Cassandra? There were sloppy. He had watched drill personally from the best guardsmen in the galaxy, the best could almost read there commanders minds. Not these lazy louts, they could barely read his lips.

Shaking his head he kept walking nothing to due about them save drill the crude out of them, literally! Elliot picked up the pace to the air field the marines were due in few minutes. He approached the air field with Jerrilyn standing on the field. In parade ground form Guardsmen formed a corridor from Jerrilyn to the landing zone. He turned to see Elliot, “so you showed up after all.” Elliot gave a electronic tone of agreement. “I take that as a yes. The Thunder Hawk should be here in a few moments.” they kept waiting for a few moments until a loud rumbling filled the air.

As luck happens Philip (being part of 77th Yothen the more professional of the two regiments) was in the parade ground at the center of the line the best place as you could hear and see both ends. He turned his head to look at the landing point a Thunder Hawk was making approach. It was bright blue it front door emblazoned with a white horse shoe. The front of the thing opened up after a moment and out the front came 5 space marines followed behind by,, a dreadnought? He assumed so, but compared to Elliot he was, crude. Were Elliot was smooth cylindrical, this new Dread was thick, boxy and walked with a chunky gait as compared to Elliot's smooth grace. 

It true what they say, they don't build them like that any more. 

At the sight of the Dreadnought a officer gave a few quick orders and the men that lined the carpet took 3 steps back from it. The 5 marines and the Dreadnought walked down the path toward commander Jerrilyn. Philip head part of there conversation. “,,why is that thing doing here?” “this is a Mechanicus planet.” “I thought they all left.” “calm brother, we are all on the same side,” “this time,,” that last one was the dreadnought. He practically rumbled it. Elliot's voice was monotone, but he could put inflations on it. Or he tried to. 

They walked past Philip rang of hearing but now they were at Elliot's the one most bedecked in award spoke “I am Captain Fabian Nearda of the 3th company also the Master of Arsenal, and my companions are Apothecary Plato Lucais, Champion Gallows,” no last name “Brother Kelldor are banner barer, and Brother Romulus of the late world of Prandium also of the Honor guard.” Elliot gave the dreadnought equivalent of a whistle “I morn you loss I, like many, heard of the fate of Prandium, it is always saddening to hear of the death of innocents.” 

Romulus stared at him hard “save your breath you Marine impostor.” “so that is how it's going to be.” “it is.” Jerrilyn coughed “and you dreadnought?” the dread rumbled “Trajan Coladon.” 

Elliot gave a electronic bloop of surprise “Trajan? The commander of the battle of Jella?” Trajan growled “the same.” “I was there! Were it not for you 83 battle brother would have lived!” 

Elliot clenched his power fist and activated it making the servos in side it wine. Jerrilyn was almost stuttering “you said you were going to live and let live!” Elliot kept his fist clenched as he watched the marines pull out and fire up power sword, chain fists and one combi melta. 

“vary well then, but I can't let you get away for killing 83 brothers.” the weapons that had lowered slightly suddenly raised again. Before they could move Elliot flashed his fist out and, not punched more like shoved, Trajan knocking him over “embarrassment will do.” 

Trajan fell onto his back and tried to stand, and failed his right arm tried to twist round to push him up, but all it do was flop him up on to his assault cannon and that left him unable to stand. 

Elliot just walked away as the space marines tried to push him up and enlisted guardsmen to help. 

Meanwhile 
the outer wall and the buildings just in side of it shock to Biovore's spore launchers, and deep below the underground dome shock suddenly to head butting Mawloc's and Trygons, the attack had began.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*chapter 12 battle!*

you know to make up for my prevous abbsent i give you two chapters at once. oh and yes everyone has a happy ending

_hungry,,,,feed,,,grow,,,Expand,,,Hungry,,,
since the hive began the nightmares had as well as the Zoanthropes cast out a web of nightmares to demorlize the target. He fought it like he had been trained, projecting the of images of victory form Macragge, the twisted and broken forms of Krakken, the burning piles of Trynids from Cessium. 

The nightmare was pushed back from the edges of his mind and it seemed that he would get a good knight sleep then a roaring or screaming filled his ears, along with disjointed colors and new words_
Death!!,Kill!!, BLOOD!!

Philip rocketed up right taking deep labored breath that last word, Blood, echoing around in his skull. 

As he focused in on barracks he heard many men awake as well. He turned to look at the commissar attached to there company (he also slept with them to keep watch) he too look shaken. “what was that?” the man next to Philip asked he turned “I don't know the first part was what they told as and trained as for, but that last bit?” he shivered 

then they heard a screaming, Philip reached under his bed for his shot gun and charged into the night. The scream came from one of the 88th barrack. As he ran over with other guardsmen the battle readiness turned into a crowd at some point. With immense curiosity.
At some point a rumor spread as they do something a about the nightmare driving some men insane, that made sense they had been trained to deal with that, will the 77th had. But the alarming bit was the news that one mans head had exploded!

Philip pushed though crowed as commissars tried to get people back to there bunks. He found Elliot, sleeping? He was just standing there. He walked over to him the Commissars knew enough to mess with Elliot human friend, at least with Elliot nearby and it not like a Dreadnought was a problem to moral, indeed it was the other way around he helped. 

Philip looked over the static Dreadnought reaching up he banked on his lower left chest plate (the only thing he could reach) nothing.

Before he left Elliot did move “Philip?” he said (groggily?) as he began rotating his arms. “whats the problem, or did you just wish to speak with a friend?” Philip sighed “we just got one of those Zoanthropes nightmares.” Elliot replyed “yes first documented against Krakken the nightmares are what have led people to say the Trynids came for there flesh body and soul.” 

“Do they make people heads explode?” “that is new.” Elliot was surprised “I will ask the Ultramarines if any one knows they will. And you back to bed, you need your sleep.” Elliot waved shooed him off “were talk on the morrow, and put a shirt on.” Philip looked down at his body, he slept only in a pair of slacks and had did not change when he left the barrack. “good idea.” and turned back to his company barrack. 

Elliot watched him then habitually stretched and went to look for the Ultramarines hoping they did not hold grudges. 

The Ultramarines were deployed in full on the planet due to the fear of being cut off from orbit by huge clouds of Meiotic spore mines they had been given a segment of the parade ground and though they did not sleep, (the Catalepsean node) they were training and prepareing. As Elliot trudged though the camp he got dirty looks form a lot of marines,, so be it they started it. But as he looked closer he saw the imperceptible things only a fellow space marine that showed tension, was it him? Or was did it relent the nightmare. 

He stopped before a sargent “I wish to talk Fabian Nearda.” the sargent may be a Ultramarine and may have hated him but he was still a 4 million year old dreadnought. “he is in the center of camp.” 

“thank you.” Elliot walked toward the center and started looking for the guy with the most medals. He found him standing next to a Land Raider “Captain Fabain.” the captain turned “what is it.” then “who is this?” Elliot turned to see a chaplain walk toward them. 
Captain Fabain sighed a little “This is Elliot Vander former Captain of the Mechanicus 3erd company.” the Chaplain looked him up and down. “hump, I see your using are relic, we don't use yours.” “we don't waste what we have.” Elliot replied. The Chaplin humped again and crossed his arms. “any way captain I wish to ask you about something.” the Chaplin snickered “what the matter have a bad dream?” Elliot revved his jet engine the close he could get to a threatening look. The Chaplin was unimpressed.

“no my suit has psycho dampener retrofitted in, but I heard a story from a guardsmen about a mans head exploding I have never heard of such a thing from Tryanids.” “Fabien shock his head “to be fair I know little about Tyranid save tactics and weaponry are field expert on them was Librarian Riden, but he had to return to the ship, said to stay was to risk his life needlessly and I agreed with him.” “did he say why.” Elliot asked “Head aches, of the psychic nature so suffice to say no, this is new to us to.”

the Chaplin humped “all the more reason to destroy this Hive fleet if there genetic code gets to the other hives were be in trouble.” Elliot agreed but they were interrupted by Romulus of the Honor guard “theres more to it then that.” Fabien raised his eye brow “Riden was right the nightmares were focused on the sanctioned Psykers we lost 8, and we had 10.” “how did they die the Chaplin asked “by commissar bolt pistol one and all. But as to what you really mean, 7 went insane and tried to kill there minders 
silence then the Chaplin asked “and the last one?” “the attack broke down his mental defenses meaning he was possessed by a daemon.” Elliot was surprised “If Sphinx had all this psychic might why then did it not have a stronger shadow in the warp?” the Chaplin spoke “I may know why, one of the tendrils of Kraken did the same thing. It used a light shadow to draw attention to it self as a ploy for another tendril to attack else where, a possibility that make the fact that this hive fleet is being fought with out drawing overly on nearby systems a bonus.”

he took a deep breath “another possibility is that it wish yet more biomass, 2,000 men form the 77th light infantry are here and if we win the siege your,, troops will be here along with more infantry, . If this fleet thinks it can win despite are efforts then it will try to draw as many troops, as much biomass, to itself.” 

the thought was being mulled over when Elliot shrugged “one way or another we must and will win we must keep this fleets DNA from the rest of the Hive fleets. Its to clever.” more nods “in 24 hours my chapter will be here in force with troops from the 1st and second Cassandrin Infantry and tanks from the Third Cassandrin. Elite troops one and all.” “and when that happens were leave, correct captain? Romulus asked 

Fabien nodded “indeed, if we stay to much longer sparks will fly.” the Chaplin humped again “if there anything like the 88th you still screwed.” Elliot would have smiled grimly “they still bear the battle scars of Dutur so no there nothing like the 88th.” silence then “off topic, I am going to keep recharging my electric cells.” and he trudged off.

That night a Hive Tyrant stared at the walls. Its mind having found the way in, now it sent the order though the swarm. With a thought huge creatures spawned just for this reason were carried by warriors into place. Huge and bloated they were placed against the wall. As the warriors ran back the bomb exploded spraying the wall with shock waves and bio acid. It left a 10 foot hole in the wall silently another bug was brought foreword. It was only a matter of time. And when the hole was big enough, the Tyrant growled slightly at the thought and wrapped a long tongue around one of his bone axes licking the blood from earlier killings off it.

That day Elliot awoke to alarms “alert the permiter has been breached, all troops to the designated positions, all civilians to there shelters, display identification at all times. Rememberer: Faith alone will sustain you.” the parade ground erupted into action troops started moving to the outer walls. Elliot promptly erupted into movement. And started pounding to word were the breach showed up on his CPS (city positioning system) the Guardsmen gave him a wide breach for top speed. Once he got close enough he just went toward the shooting. 

It was a small hole but the nids were pouring though so fast they had pressure on it like a water hose they came flying out that tube. So far nothing bigger then a warrior had gotten in. it turns out Elliot's time could not have been worse. At that moment a huge Trygon smashed though the hole. As bits of stone and dead Tyranids were sent flying. Then the whole wall exploded in green chemical fire, and bio acid. 

As the Tryranid had gotten though they had also placed more of the living bombs within the wall for 30 feet to each side and these cascaded setting off what little battle cannon stores there were.

But this did not help Elliot as huge shads of stone rained down on him. And we was in every sense of the word buried alive. 

The explosion was earth shaking Gawain noticed from within the Basilica Beatus refero. She and the other acolytes currently being armed by Celestian who was handing out ammo and Bolt guns along with a few prayers. She almost lost her footing though she as not the only one. The Celestain handed her a bolt gun and as she went over the prayers of accuracy and death over it she expertly took a clip, rammed it in place, pulled the slide back chambered the first round all in one slick motion. 

After the prayer she was given 5 clips of ammo and then a chain sword. The last Celestain had no prayers to give and was just giving squad assignments. “Acolyte militia squad Repentance.” she almost yelled at her as she slapped a small squad marking onto the shoulder of her robe, a simple flame. Gawain ran out the Basilica along with the other acolytes looking for others with the same marking. She found them led by a true sister of battle. Gawain momentarily felt evey for the power armor but crushed it.

“follow me.” the sister said and they charged down the street to a trouble guard position. The squads had gone there as soon as they were all there so even though they had just what seemed to be a slightly chaotic crowed they were now alone. Then there heard the sound of fighting ahead of them. The guardsmen had set up a quick Aegis fortification and were using it as a firring point. In the center of the line which spanned the street was a Lemen Russ Punisher it heavy Gattleing gun clearing the street with ease. But they came in such number the even it needed help, that and the fact it needed reloading every 5 minutes did not help.

Poking above the fortification Gawain loosed a clip of bullets into the swarm each round killed one of the Tyranids that were swarming toward them. As they rose in density soon the line was lit up as a single omnipresent wall of flame from the muzzle flash's of the bolters and light from the lasguns. Rapidly sighting a warrior and flipping the bolter to full auto she sprayed a it all the round going high into its face and cheats knocking it down and killing it. Speed loading a new clip in place she fired again into the swarm. Then the ultimate bad news happened, the Punisher run out of ammo. 

For a few second it just clicked with out ammo then it stopped. The swarm rolled foreword like a tidal wave and just about as stoppable. When they closed the guardsmen who did have flamers fired at will buying a few more seconds, but only that much more time. When they hit the wall they bowled it over. Gawain walked back word as she fired into the wave but it moved to fast and a warrior came steaming toward after emptying a full clip into ti it still came one, a prime to be sure came charing toword her and with its claws and grabbed her arm and ripped it off.

Philip was positioned at the point of the second break in the wall was showered with as much lime and rock as Elliot was. Though he was farther from it when it happened coughing and sputtering the Commissar yelled orders and as the swarm charged over the rubble they were meet by a wall of heavy bolter round followed by a tide of Hydra cannon shots ripping even the heavier warriors into so much ham burger. 

As Philip's shot gun barked slugs into the swarm the Commissar kept barking orders “semi auto only, aim, keep the fire lanes clear! Fire focus right flank grazeing fire!” at his command the heavy bolter stopped shooting head on and traversed to the designated flank. 

Philip yelled over the sound of the swarm “so when the next ammo shipment!” five minutes of fighting had already drained him of his slugs. “I don't know!” the man next to him yelled then the sky started to howl “Artillery!” the guardsmen crawled into every crack they could slide into to hide from the spore blasts.

Philip crawled under the Hydra along with a few other guardsmen as the the spores hit. Plumes of rock and dust were kicked up by the bioexplosives when it stopped Philip got out just in time to see the first of the next wave charge toward them. Promptly dropping the shot gun he started fire slugs, then shells into them as the other guardsmen and the Hyrda joined him.

Then a loud winning rose above the din, Philip paused for a moment, then story that were always told about the Tyranids came to him “Screamer killer!!” as soon as he said it a ball of blue iridescent fire flew from the gap and hammered the Hydra detonating its internal ammo stores. The beast then emerged from from over the slight mound of rubble and gave a might bellow as it then charged foreword. Autocannon rounds skidding off it and not even a hit of krak missile could stop it. 

Philip backed away he felt the troops around him ran away from the lumbering monstrosity but rather then running Philip focused on what Elliot would do, you know if he was a squishy human. Roaring a battle cry, know that even if he ran he would die, he raised the shot gun and started firring slugs into it.

Then he heard a sort of screech and suddenly he was dead.


----------



## arturslv

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Not Phillip!!!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

arturslv said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Not Phillip!!!


yonks you read it fast, 

the next chaper going to be a few days, i hope, schools realy put a kink in this story time line.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*chapter 13 battle II*

next chapter, i likely screwed up on a half a dozen facts so if i did and you notice me tell me and i fix it. 

---As the Tryranid had gotten though they had also placed more of the living bombs within the wall for 30 feet to each side and these cascaded setting off what little battle cannon stores there were.

But this did not help Elliot as huge shads of stone rained down on him. And we was in every sense of the word buried alive. 

But before the rubble could settle Elliot flailed his arms around and started to pull himself up. When the rubble did settle Elliot was close enough to the surface to climb out. 

Shrugging rocks off him he emerged from the rubble just in time for the Tryanids to send the next pulse of bugs over the rubble. Roaring his battle cry Elliot started pounding the front layer of bugs with heavy bolter fire soon guardsmen who had also survived (about 40 percent) also opened fire. Elliot raido soon got a message he paid attention “down most of my men send help.” it was from the company commander sent to this gap. And the reply came form Jerrilyn “indeed the Ultramarines are inbound clear target area for whirlwind bombardment.” 

Elliot (would have if he was not a dread) smiled as he heard the firring the rockets turning he saw the rockets hit the hole in the wall soon the air was filled with smoke, rock shards and dead Tyranids. Then the chatter of bolters echoed punctuated by the heavier bang of a pair of Predator out the Marines were here. The surging swarm was pushed back to just beyond the hole the Devastators frag missiles carving great ragged chunks out of them followed by the rattle of bolters mopping up the reminds. 

Elliot was at the front his heavy bolters ripping up and down the swarm then a (space marine) sargent yelled “Carnifex!” the Devastators in sync sent a volley of Krak missiles followed by twin beams of light from both of a Predators Lascannon sponson. 

It bellowed in pain but kept coming. Elliot eyed it and then in perfect timing punched it head apart, killing it though it still kept coming then griping the upper carapace he twisted it in a ninjutsu move turned it as he stepped side ways so its was knocked on its side skidding across the rubble and then into the wall. A few looks of awe form the marines, it was impressive no matter what chapter you were from and then it was back to work killing anything that moved in front of them.

---The swarm rolled foreword like a tidal wave and just about as stoppable. When they closed the guardsmen who did have flamers fired at will buying a few more seconds, but only that much more time. When they hit the wall they bowled it over. Gawain walked back word as she fired into the wave but it moved to fast and a warrior came steaming toward after emptying a full clip into it still came on, a prime to be sure came charing toword her and with its claws and grabbed her arm and ripped it off.

Luckily it was her left arm, the mechanical one and due to it being a cheap plastic one broke rather then hold and carry her with it. As the prime was, surprised if it could be to find the arm inside its mouth tasted like a Barbie doll Gawain using her good arm pulled a concussion grenade out of her belt thumbed the pin out and then tossed it at the prime and then started running. When it went off the Prime internal organs, like brain and heart, were pulverized by the shock waves.

Running back she fired her bolter one handed into the swarm. Little did she know that help was coming suddenly bolter fire arched down the road pulping the Tryanids and loader then any mere gun fire the loud singing of prayers, the sisters of battle. No matter how hard the Tryanids tried they were ground down by the bolters of the sisters and when they did get closer blasts of molten from the flamers struck them down.

Gawain was having problems she could not reload her bolter due to only having one arm. She was bracing it on a wall to change it when she heard a noise looking up it she saw the same rockets that Elliot had fly over head. Shrugging she tried to keep up with the counter attack, tried due to a sister Hospitalier noticing her one arm state. “Sister your arm! How are you standing! Come you need aid!” she fluttered around her like a worried parent 

Gawain yelled over the din of battle “I am fine I lost my arm a few days ago it lost it replacement.” she then jumped the wall and one hand firing her bolter rejoined the advance. At the second break in the wall the Sisters linked up with Space Marines and Guardsmen and together they beat the Tryanids to just out side the wall the second breach was closed the third breach was the only one left, the one Philip fought on.

---The beast then emerged from over the slight mound of rubble and gave a might bellow as it then charged foreword. Autocannon rounds skidding off it and not even a hit of krak missile could stop it. 

Philip backed away he felt the troops around him ran away from the lumbering monstrosity but rather then running Philip focused on what Elliot would do, you know if he was a squishy human. Roaring a battle cry, know that even if he ran he would die, he raised the shot gun and started firring slugs into it.

Then he heard a sort of screech and suddenly he was dead.

Or he thought he was, the air was sucked form his lungs and he fell to his knees. It took a moment but he figured out that he was deaf and blind. When his sight drizzly came back he saw the Carnifex dead with a hole in it the size of a desk chair. 
Stumbling up right he turn to see a Vanquisher tank right behind him he 

he would find out latter that the Vanquisher had fired it AP a inch over his head killing the Carnifexs. The screech was it passing by and the blindness was the flash from its tracer.

Sound came back a few moments latter he was pulled upright by a few Guardsmen and then shaking the last of it off started pumping his last few shot gun slugs into the breach. All around it heavy bolters were lined up pulverizing any Nid the crossed the gap and farther back mortars pounded the same gaps. But the orders were to drive them out not contain them just inside. So to the bellow of Commissars the men charged out of cover toward them, the one thing you do not want to do when half of the swarm is Hormagaunts. 

Philip started pumping shells into the hive amongst the bark of Heavy bolter and howl of mortar round once in the now swirling melee he tried to use his Bayonet, but it was like trying to nail a fly to a wall the way they kept moving so he ended up using it defensively and just kept shooting “AAARRRAGGG!!” turning he saw a Hormagaunt pounced on the Platoon commander jacking a new shell in to the chamber he charged. 

First shell tore that Gaunt to ribbens, the to his left a new one charge twisting round he nailed it then one jumped over overs acid streaming form it maw. He twisted the gun round in his hand he hit it with the butt out of mid air and seeing where the gun was now pointing pull the trigger saving another guardsmen. 

Before he could shoot another (though his gun was empty and he would have ended up dead) he heard a new howl, winer then a mortar as he thought about it the aswere appeared. Form the sky 10 armored forms in bright blue armor smashed down atop the rubble. Chain sword screaming the Assault Marines charged the Trynids ripping though them like, like well a chain saw though butter. 

Blades flashing and lasguns hissing?(stuttering? Banging? Zaping? What does a lasgun sound like?) the Trynids were shoved, or rather slowly pushed out to just beyond the gap. As the last heavy bolters were sighted and placed. The last hole was plugged

out side the wall the Hive Tyrant gave a bellow of rage it had been beaten. The Tyrant looked over the memory's of all the beings under its command living and dead and saw Elliot's defeat of the Carnifex in one move and smiled, if its face could even do that, and started to move into battle to such a great foe it took one step then the hive mind stopped him, it would not allow him to fight for him selfs. 

It argued with it if it led the assault on this point the chance of victory was greater and what made this one what made it different? The hive consented with the logic and the Tyrant gave a bellow of joy and charged into the battle.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Chapter 14 Duel*

This is a some what shorter chapter but i like, lot of ACTION!:wild:

Elliot grabbed a Warrior and crushed it to pudding throwing the gunk off his hand he saw another Warrior and went to crush it, only to have thing jump at him almost like it had a death wish, batting it out of air he looked around saw the swarm move with a new agitation and recklessness.

After firring his flamer at a tight clump of them he looked around and saw a Hive Tyrant. It was unlike any he had seen it did not have bone swords but bone axe's, four of them. Screaming at him it charged foreword parting a crowed though the lesser beast. 

Thinking if it worked once Elliot swung his fist out in perfect timing to crush it head. Only for it to side step the blow and plant all 4 axes into the arm. But the armor of a Dreadnought made in the dawn of humanity held true and all it did was carve deep gash's into it rather then chop it clean off. Swinging his other arm round he fired his heavy bolter into the beast, but it had pulled it axes out and moved around to his back and dug it axes into the back of Elliot.

Roaring Elliot rotated on his hips to try and swung his arm round to hit it. But the thing did not dig out it axes. It was stuck and swung with him. Reaching over his shoulder grabbed a tall and pulled hard, only to find all he held was a tail it had came lose. Meanwhile the Tyrant pulled one of his aces free and dove it back into his back, once, twice, thrice, over and over. Each blow carving deeper into a already battered body.

Revving his jet engine Elliot heat his exhaust pipes to red hot temperature, the same pipes that ran up his back. The Tyrant bellowed in pain and leaped off. Twisting round Elliot fired burst of flame into the monster. The Tyrant backed a few steps back and a eirre pause happened. The Tyrant chuckled or did a low coughing bark. Elliot began to look around for something, only for him to wonder why were the Ultramarine not shooting at this thing?

The Tyrant roared again and charged foreword he swing his lower 2 axes in a uppercut and the upper two went to his head in a downward chop. Elliot blocked the two going to with his heavy bolter arm and jabbed with his other before it hit the Tyrant jumped back and planted all four axes into his arm again only this time did not let go and wrenched back. 

Elliot stumbled then dug in his feet pulled him self aiming his left arm's heavy bolter at the Tyrants feet he fired knocking its feet out from under it. As the thing was pulled foreword Elliot jumped into it in a bone vaporising body slam. The Tyrant popped it axes out of Elliot's arm as it flew back word for a good 6 feet. Only to land on its feet with only a slight crack to show for it. 

The Tyrant ran foreword and hammered its axes into Elliot's left side Elliot squelched his arm against his side pinning the axes into his side, he winced slightly as he drove them deeper but now the Tyrant could not run.

Swing his fist he smashed it hard once, twice, thrice, and then he grabbed it and pulled it. The Tyrant roared in pain as its body was pulled yet its arms did not move, until they were ripped from there sockets. 

Throwing the Tyrant to the ground Elliot stomped down upon it killing it once and for all.

Or so he thought the Tyrant roared in pain as its spirit was freed from its body, only to be drawn back into the hive many miles in orbit to be reborn, it would take time for a new body to be formed but the Hive would do it. Though the battle would be lost. 

With out high command the hive splintered each Prime following its own instinct which was some time wildly different. The swarm was disjointed and the Hive mind knew the battle was lost. Rather then lose more bio mass it retreated were once endless swarms stretched now the swarm melted back into the country side. 

Soon the celebrations would begin and would stretch deep into the night, which was the plan,,


----------



## arturslv

Love you man, just DAAAAMN, I liked it how Tyrant and Elliot slugged it out! Gonna give you some +rep ASAP!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

ok i am have a problem writeing this next part,, this is a spoiler alert just a warning 

how can you sneak 40 choas marines and 80 slaves into one of the gaps in the outer wall, i just can't type something convinceing, and good.


----------



## dandan1350

you bastard...... philip he's he'sssss...... he's gone!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhh no no no no no no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

[email protected] said:


> you bastard...... philip he's he'sssss...... he's gone!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhh no no no no no no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NO no no read the next entry. hes fine hes fine!:suicide: put the gun down, down, down, good. now get some tharpy (or a drink :drinks: what every works)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Chapter 15 suprise attack*

I am less fond of this chapter then I would like, I welcome advice on who to change this chapter 

That night a squad of shadows crawled forward toward one of the holes made in the wall by the assault earlier in the day toward the guard post.

In the biggest plaza close to Mican calx the Governor had broken open every drunken delicacy he could think of. Food, song and drink everything Kelof IV had the best of. 

Granted officers had better but they always do and the avarge guardsmen still had a feast. Laughter echoed across the plaza, to the tune of the music. The only absents were the sister of battle (and even then a few acolyte had snuck out though they would get hell when they got back and discounting the Canoness Jesika there for invited for the ceremony) the men manning the observation post in the rubble of each hole and most of the Ultramarines. 

On a raised platform Jerrilyn tried (pointlessly) to try and get attention only when Elliot threw his amplified voice behind it “QUITE!!!” that got there attention “Jerrilyn the floor is yours.” he gestured to the stage. “uumm thank you.” he was some what uncomfortable with a Dreadnought speaking for him 

“Guardsmen we have won!,” Cheering drowned him out for a good couple minutes then it dried up slowly. “We have won the city is safe and we remain! As one we joined together Guardsmen,” “Huraah!” the Guardsmen yelled “Sisters of battle,” the few sister they Hesitantly yelled as well under the watchful eye of Canoness Jesika “and Space Marine,” 
“HURAAH.” Elliot yelled at the top of his amplified voice volume the few Ultramarines who had shown up shook there head. 

“but we were none of those things, we were the Imperium! And we will remain for a thousand years come hell or high water, xeno or heresy we will remain, and rememberer.” a dramatic pause “let us pause upon are rejoicing, and honor those who woke this morning, and yet died this afternoon and could not share this bounty with us tonight.” nodding to a priest who stood up to give a sermon for the dead guardsmen. 

While that happened the squad of shadows was close enough, they froze and dropped behind any one of the amply number of corpse, there dark armor blending in perfectly in the dark. Then taking aim the squad leader sighted the spot light took it out in one shot, as the broken glass rained down the muzzle flash of bolter lit the field of battle up in a silent sympathy of silence ammunition. In less then a minute the guard were dead with out a sound. 

After the priest, Chaplin,(Elliot never did get a name) and the Canoness had blessed the dead Jerrilyn took the stage again “let us now enjoy this feast.” it was simple but enough promptly the music began again. Elliot was eying to see if any one he knew was in the crowed he found one, but what was Philip doing at the officers table? Elliot trudge over “so Philip moving up in the world?” Philip smiled at the slightly artificial voice. “funny thing I saved the platoon commander, and so he nominated me his successor, you seen Gawain.” as he spoke the other officer were uncomfortable with the dreadnought looming over the table. “not yet, but its not like I can hide, she see me soon enough if shes here.” he nodded “I think the officers want me to leave if I am going to talk to you.” Elliot agreed as Philip stood up and walked to the edge of the crowed “so, mind explain why you look a chewed can?”

Elliot look at the gouges carved into him by the hive tyrant “that bad?” a new voice chimed in “that bad.” up walked Gawain in one of her dull red robes “you know the colors of your Ordo are gold and black.” she shrugged “if I am not suppose to be here I may as well break other rules, and you dodged the question. “I fought Hive Tyrant and won, you?” 

Philip trying to one up him “I stood my ground against a raging Carnifex.” Gawain “I killed a Warrior prime, and got a real arm.” she held up her new mechanical limb. It was steel covered with a cheap plastic coating making it look like the old one. Philip said so “it looks the same.” she bent down and picked up fork dropped by some one during the night and crushed in her hand. “you were saying?” “ok I give it to you.” for the next few minutes they traded tales. 

A few guardsmen came investigated the lack of reporting from the observation post. When the closed to the post they were cut down by silenced bolter fire, save the radio operator, who a little slow saw his squad mates cut down and ducked into a building and started to dial the base “command,” “this is private Peter we were sent by are sargent to investigate the lack of communication from observation post Alpha, its overrun!” “Can you describe the nature of the Tryanids.” he thought about the silent muzzle flash's “not Tryanids, repeat not Tryanids, my squad mates were killed by something with a muzzle flash there likely,” then he heard a noise to his left looking he saw a marine wearing dark blue armor he yelled hoping the radio would catch it “chaos marines!” the marine lunged with a long wicked knife and that was the last the man ever saw.

A simple staffer ran up to Jerrilyn and wispered into his ear the new. His first word? “damn, what can 3,000 drunk guardsmen do.” turning to Jesika “do you think the Sister can help us?” she nodded then the Chaplin “we 'help' as you call it kill these traitors.” 

Philip had just told his survive story when Elliot's PDA flashed. “Chaos?” Gawain frowned “what is it?” Elliot voice rumbled “Chaos space marines are attacking gap one. Why I don't know, my radio says the Ultramarines are going to attack along with the sisters though guardsmen form the other post's are going to attack, to few though.” 

looking at them “I will return soon, your not slated to come.” Gawain hissed “like heck we will.” then Philip smiled “raging Xenos couldn't stop us. hump what are they thinking any way, this is are city and no traitor is taking it from us. Right Elliot.” he simple revved his jet engine.

At the gap, or rather in the field just before it. the Chaos marines leader had just arrived teleporting in on a beacon placed by the infiltrator team. 40 chaos marines arrived Dreadclaw that homed in on the same beacon. But by Valkyrie flying from a hidden air base in Tyranid territory 80 slaves were flown in and promptly put to work, digging.

The Marines showed up a few moments latter and battle broke out. The Ultramarines were held off by waves of bolter fire from surprising disciplined Chaos Marines, the city streets shook to the rattle of Heavy bolters and with in moments it got worse. 

Chaos lord Lazerian eyed the growing forces with a vague worry. “Lord,” he clenched his fist as a acknowledgment “the loyalist are growing in number and we are but a strike force.” Lazerian sighed “I pity, I so hoped I would be able to save my baragian, very well if it must be done.” turning to the marine “bring me the artifact.”

Elliot was charging, or rather speed walking, toward the fight, speed walking due to the 80 guardsmen who had proven sober enough to know which way to shoot. Unfortunately they were the men of the 88th Cassandrin, the less steady of the two regiments there. The 77th was of gang recuitment and tended to gorge them self ins times of plenty. Elliot voiced these concerns to Philip, or rather sub Lieutenant Philip as his new rank “don't worry your self Elliot the more rounds, or lasbolt, beams? What are they called? Its like thing at the end of shoe lace you see it all the time but you don't know what its called.”

he shrugged “the point is that if you have put enough shots down range you going to kill something.” Elliot nodded at that. “Fair point.” suddenly they heard a sounded like like tearing steel. “what was that?” Gawain asked pulling the slide on her bolter. Elliot was confused “I don't know.” they kept moving. “the gaps right ahead.” they got to in just in time fore something to stride over the mound of rubble. It had six legs and two massive claws, high above its Scorpion tail was a 3 barreled Gatling gun. 

Elliot grabbed Philip and Gawain in one fist and pulled them back out of sight behind the building they just came around. Other guardsmen were less lucky and were cut down by scything beams of light “Brass Scorpion,” the other Guardsmen who were slower now listened to him “a killing machine built to destroy. Its armor is blessed by the dark gods and there is little that can hope to dent it save the heavier weapons like Melta guns, Lascannons and Krak missiles,” looking over the guardsmen, “which we don't have.” he pointed to one man “you! Go to command get as every tank they have. Vanquisher would be ideal, but failing that Annihilator will do, GO!” the man ran off. 

“what do we do in the mean time?” Elliot rumbled “nothing, you can doing nothing, I am the only one who can harm it.” he said raising his fist. “you against that thing? It twice your size!” “maybe, but when you get down to it, so are Carnifexs to you.” he said to Philip. After a moment he turned down the street away from it and then ducked into a side alley.

Lazerian was pleased, his bargain to summon the Scorpion worked it had shattered the space marine offensive splitting them into defeatable chunks. “Sir we have reached the temple.” Lazerian was thrown off his musing “perfect, remove the relics and prep the dread claws for orbital take off.” “what about the slaves?” The “Imperium will kill them , there of no use to us.” “and the Scorpion?” Lazerian turned to it again “its such a shame, but we have to leave it, but it will keep the Imperium occupied while we leave.”

Elliot went down that alley until he was beside the scorpion

charging the last 3 yards he braced his shoulder down and rammed it with enough force to tip a Leman Russ, and bounced off. Stumbling back he wrapped his arms around the leg and pulled nothing. The Scorpion swung around fast it huge left 'claw' smashed into him ramming him into, and through a building bringing the whole thing down. 

The Scorpion waited for movement and when nothing happened turned to walk off but when it did Elliot shouldered the rubble off him grabbing a 15 foot iron beam and gave a cheesy action movie line “were you going I got you a present!” he then smashed it over the Scorpions back bending the beam so it conformed to the scorpions back “say thank you.” the Scorpion did not care though it just turned and charged bull dozening in to Elliot and throwing him back though a building. Elliot gave a sigh when he stopped it was going to be one of those days.

Gawain was flabbergasted “look at that thing! Nothing can stop it.” as if to add to the point Elliot charged into it once more this time trying to jump over the claws on top. Only it grabbed his leg and threw him to the ground like a rag doll before dropping him to the ground and started pounding him with both claws. “well what can we do?” Philip looked to his guardsmen “what do we have?” the result was dismile, only lasguns. “come on, think what is there.” Gawain yelled 

Philip looked around and saw it. It was one of the Earth Shakers statically placed to hammer the hive fleet “Gawain can you lower a earth shake.” “yes why?”

Elliot rolled out from under the pummeling blows and fell back a few steps. The Scorpion fired it demolisher into him he jumped back a few feet but still got shaken. He walked back a few more steps eying the thing before him, cursing his heavy bolters, wishing for lascannons. “come on then you still want to fight!” Elliot was looking worse for ware huge dents in his body form the Scorpion, gash's from the Tyrant, holes form Hive Guards, pits from spore mines and claw marks from the warriors and the lesser beasts. Only the ancient armor of the Dreadnought held him together. 
The Scorpion backed a pace off and fired it tail weapon at him strifeled up and down him only making more dents. It then charged foreword. 

The Earth shaker dropped to almost level to the ground “so we hit it?” Gawain watched as five guardsmen man handed a shell into the gun. “we will, give me a moment to aim” she said as she did some finicky final adjustment to by spinning a few wheels traversing it a few degrees to aim it. The breech was slammed shut Philip watched as the Scorpion ran into Elliot and then held him by both arms. “no time to aim, FIRE!” 

Elliot's servos screamed in protested to the pulling just when he thought his left arm would break off he heard a roaring boom followed almost instantly by a explosion. It hit the ground to the Scorpions right flipping it up on to its left legs dropping Elliot. Elliot saw his chance.

While the thing was tipped up Elliot grabbed it by its under side and started to shove it though the gap it had clambered though. The Scorpion struggled but its legs could get no taction over ground. Elliot stopped, pushed it over form its delicate ballence and then raising his fist above his head he slammed it. It rang like a debased bell it it shock once, gave a shudder and stood still.

“Elliot!” Philip, Gawain and the 80 Guardsmen Elliot turned “turns out they die like a fish if you hit them in underbelly, its not often I find myself in a position to thank some one other then a fellow space marine, thank you.” then a explosion echoed across the plain “but there is a battle to fight, to war!” and he led the charge across the plain. Behind him the Scorpion was still, until it twitched.


----------



## arturslv

Wooaaah, another awesome action chapter!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

arturslv said:


> Wooaaah, another awesome action chapter!


so, you like it?


----------



## arturslv

Totally! ^^


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Chapter 16 warp squall*

new chapter, not much else to say

“Lord Lazerian! The Imperials,,” “I know.” Lazerian almost hissed the Scorpion was supposed to stop the Imperials at the gap but that dreadnought. Right now his emplacements around the dig site were being shelled by mortars and now the Ultramarines were now being aided by the Sisters who freely intermingle with there battle line, and the Dreadnought on the Right flank with the 80 Guardsmen. Lazerian frowned as he flexed his hand, thank options, none of them good. He likely lose the relic, and that would be, intolerable. They had given the game with this first move if they found it would be impossible to get it back with out a warp storm.

WARPSTORM! That was it. Turning “bring me the relic.” the Chaos marine started “sir? You do know with out the others it will just,,” he stopped and smiled, “shall I bring you a slave?” “please do.” 

Gawain was firing her bolter as fast as she could into the mass, though she was by far not the only one. It was a odd battle field the night of Kelof was broken only by muzzle flash each casting a odd illumination upon the field. Then she noticed something “Elliot,” she yelled to be heard over his heavy bolters, “why are they not shooting back?” Elliot did not know “not sure,Guardsmen covering fire, I am going in!” after a moment to focus on what he planed on doing exactly he bellowed his war cry “TASTE SEEL!!”

Lazerian raised his head “so he's from that chapter.” “lord?” the space marine question “nothing, is the slave here?” “yes my lord. Lazerian held the relic, the crystal skull though it looked little like a skull. It was of pure green crystal carved into rhombic triacontahedron (30 sides, of rhombus's) It 's edges were lined with brass and at the tip of each corner was tipped with a bight blood red ruby. It's inside seemed to hold something that moved and swished around it side of it. Lazerian looked at the slave with out a thought grabbed him. Wrenching him so his head was in line with it. 
(Warning Graphic content, thought you should know.)

then Lazerian with his power claws cut the head right off, the blood propelled by the mans heart arched and hit the Crystal which did not get wet it absorbed the blood and pulsed in time to the dead mans still beating heart.

“my lord were down to 27 men.” Lazerian nodded to this new tidbit “fall back to the temple the warp storm will be strongest there when it falls were fight are way out and get off this planet.” the marine blanched “a warp storm? Lazerian looked the marine's armor, black with a sliver helmet, judging by the lack of wearing on the cuts the imperial iconography he was a newly enlighten “whats the matter, cold feet? If you believe truly in the glory of Chaos you survive if not,” “I do believe!” “then why worry?” Lazerian almost whispered the blood stopped then stone absorbed the last of it, then the ruby's glowed and the brass latices folded down, and the crystal glowed brightly and then from the heart of it a pulse of energy enveloped the battle field.

“stop, felt that?” Philip asked then the pulse of red energy covered the battle field and silence fell. Gawain answered sarcastically “yes I do fell that.” Elliot gave a hear look, 8 ton dreadnoughts are good at that “this is no laughing matter, dealing with chaos magics is always risky.” then to accent the point a scream, a female. “a sister of battle died.” it was like the cloud was filled with shapes dancing at the edge of the vision “at ready,” Elliot growled a guardsmen asked Philip “do we advance? Or fall back?” Philip looked to Elliot “well?” Elliot did not know, space marines would advance but Guardsmen? 

“now!” Lazerian yelled charging back away from the Ultramarines the Ultramarines behind him were confused and easy targets, as his force scythed though the enemy ranks he smiled at how easy this was. The chaos energy kept sight down to about a foot. Add to how unnerving it was, and the space marines were cut down by traitors, and each death fed the small storm making it stronger.

Another scream closer. Elliot was now worried, not for him self if he could go one on one with a brass scorpion he could handle most things, but for the guardsmen. “form square.” another scream and was the fog get thicker? “quickly.” to the 

in places the fog coalesced into thicker piece these were daemons, they need body's it was not yet strong enough for there true forms, instead they fell upon the the body's of the Tryanids warp energy take the place of what had been blown off and destroyed the monster came to life. 

“RRAAGGCHHEA” the roar came from ahead of them a new form rose more stable then the shadows. It and, and 3 of its kind rushed toward Elliot. They looked like warriors, save in the place of broken limbs they had yellow glowing parody's “as one the guardsmen fired upon them followed by Elliot's heavy bolters each shot echoed oddly but they did not stop. 

Elliot grabbed one, crushed it though to the ground to get the next one only for the crushed one to keep moving despite it having all its bones broken. Stomping on it again the others got by him. The next one killed guardsmen until some one hem stringed it with a bayonet making it fall were it was mauled by the others. The last one made a beeline for Philip firring his shot gun at it the heavy slugs inflicted heavy damage, breaking arms off and shattering the head, Philip aimed low and blow both legs off it. But still it crawled closer still shooting it “Elliot we need to retreat!” Elliot had just finished crushing his to pulp. “I agree.” Gawain looked around the fog that now echoed to roars, “were to?”

“good question.” Elliot looked around a nightmare crossed his mind “what if a Carnifex is possessed?” that was horrible thought, if the warriors were this bad. The ground was shaking he made a snap choice “follow me!” Elliot yelled to the guardsmen “and don't look back.” he started running just fast enough so guardsmen would not be out paced. Screams echoed behind them this warp squall (the term for a small warp storm) was in full swing.

Before Phillips eyes a tower of bone laced with brass shot out of the ground, impaling a guardsmen though the heart. Back peddling he started running again, hoping Gawain was to his left “know any prayers for safety ?” she nodded “well start!”

she thought for a second and started “O emperor who lives on holy terra,” more screams “birth place and true home of humanity,” a warrior rose to his let, using his shot gun he fired the slug into it, knocking it back. “guide us though the halls of heresy,” a roar to the left almost though Gawain off her prayer “and protect us form the predation of temptation,” Philip looked behind him, all he saw was was a foot ahead of him, there were alone, looking ahead he saw Elliot so there weren't. Then he stopped dead. Philip and Gawain ran into him just as Gawain finished “and may you guide us always, amen, oump.” 

Philip yelled at Elliot over the growing noise, “why did you stop?” Elliot pointed to a shadow ahead of them it seemed to get bigger then it was close enough to truly see it. “the Scorpion!” Elliot charged toward it, the demolisher fired Elliot nimbly went to the left dodging it. Then ramming into the head on, among the grinding of steel it did not go well. The Scorpion took a step back and then surged foreword with more strength and shoved Elliot back then it swung its claw around and hit it with what could only be called a back hand, knocking Elliot back. 

Philip was wondering what he could do when he heard a noise, “help!” it was Gawain! Turning he found something new. A tentacle stretching from out of the ground had grabbed her by the waist and was simultaneously lifting and crushing her. “can't,,, breath.” Philip flipped out his shot gun and started pouring slugs into it tearing chucks off it until, “hay!” smiler tentacle tried to grab him by his leg. Shooting it off he tried to help Gawain but soon more were trying to grab him, things looked bleak.

Meanwhile 3 minutes ago in orbit. 
“This is battle cruiser Art of War requesting permission to deploy landing craft.” The Mechanicus marines were there the message they got was not good “Thank Emperor you here.” Company commander Logan frowned “I thought the battle for Fort Lieiger was won.” Logan spoke into his helmet mike.

“it was but now we are being raided by chaos Marines there digging something up.” Logan turned to his sub commander “Horan, get the Thunder Hawks ready.” and with that he turned and started giving orders rallying the space marines to the Thunder Hawks. 

In the lunch bay Logan got on to his Thunder Hawk with his Honor guard speaking in to his helmet mike “Jerrilyn were inbound at maximize speed were be there in 4 minutes.” the radio spoke back “hurry things are getting worse they opened a full blown warp squall and it getting worse it may become a full warp storm.” as the door closed and the Thunder Hawk took off Logan yelled into the mike “make it 3.”

3 minutes latter (were we left are heroes)

Philip was running out of shells were he heard a roaring noise from above him pointing his gun up looking for what ever new nightmare this was he saw it, though a nightmare it was not. 

From out of the fog the roaring noise took form and suddenly with out warning a purple streak flow from out of the fog, went though the tentacle holding Gawain who just sputtered on the ground catching her breath. Philip stared at the streak when it hit the ground it had stopped and he got a good look. It was a space marine, and a Mechanicus at that to judge by the color. 

In his left hand he held a bolt pistol, his right a power sword. Twisting round promptly fired his jet up again and did a short hop, or skip, putting him in a blur again. The marine cut though a mass tenticals with the sword and was lost in the fog the now echoed to the sound of bolters and conflicting war crys. Then Philip remembered Elliot. Even as he stood guard over Gawain who was rapidly recovering he tried to find Elliot. 

No the fog was too dense “RRAAGGCHHEA.” great more daemon trynids then he heart it a loud metilic bellow “TASTE STEEL!” despite the odd echo the fog made he (the fully recovered Gawain) ran toward it. 

Above them a Thunder Hawk floated just over the fog almost 30 feet off the ground and a Marine with a purple armor and a silver right shoulder pad stared into the fog, shouldering his Heavy bolter he clipped the zip cord to his belt and jumped, the 15 foot cord extend elasticly, and at the bottom of his jump detached the cord right before the surprised and suddenly back peddling pair. 

He was right in front of them, Gawain was shocked at the sudden arrive one moment nothing the next, well he did not poof, but only because poof has a comical connotation and this marine tightly holding his heavy bolter was not comical, in the least. Dropping his heavy bolter over them he fired it the heavy bolter roared it was so close to them Philip could feel the shell casing wiz over his head. Looking to the possessed Tryanids Gawain saw them turn to mist as each heavy shell blew them apart. 

Stopping only when they did the marine, not looking at them spoke to his radio “this warp squall is self perpetuating when some one dies in side it it gets stronger, order.” nodding to the unheard reply he spoke back “confirm.” 

now pointing at them “you need to get out,” pointing to behind him “thats the quickest way.” Gawain stood up “not with out Elliot.” and marine gave a slight growled of exasperation “and who is Elliot?” then Elliot stumbled into sight from the limited visibility of the fog with the scorpion behind him.

“him.” Gawain pointed if he marine was surprised he did not show it. The scorpion smashed Elliot with his claws knocking the badly dented and broken warrior asunder. Pulling its left claw back and it prepared to drive its claws into Elliot. “you two stay here.” the space marine fired his heavy bolter to get its attention then charged. 

The scorpion swung his claw low the marine jumped while doing a back roll at the same time as it swung again with its other claw he fired the heave bolter while it was pointed at the ground mid roll the recoil pushing him higher over the second claw and on to its back or rather it first armor plate. Activating his magnetic souls he stuck to it and pointed his heavy bolter at the 'head' with demolisher cannon and fried the heavy bolter slugs dug deep craters in the barrel wall then he hit the round that was in the barrel. The whole front of the thing exploded peeling the rest back like a banana the marine was sent flying.

As Philip and Gawain ran over to Elliot the scorpion faded from the material universe “Elliot?” Gawain asked tentivly groaning he replied “turns out they don't die like a fish if you hit them in underbelly, where the scorpion?” he tried to stand his poor servos screaming there protest. “a Mechanicus dropped from nowhere with a heavy bolter and killed it. But it exploded I think it killed him.” “wrong on both counts.” they turned to see the marine walk toward them with only slight charing to show for the explosion. “clearly I still live, but the scorpion was banished back to the realm of chaos, not dead, but definite gone for now. You Elliot Vander?” 

Elliot agreed “that the quickest way out,” pointing the same driction as before. “a Thunder Hawk will pick you up, you need the repairs of a tech marine and fast. Get going.” 

Elliot clanked, very unlike him before today. Followed by Philip and Gawain. The marine watched them go till out of sight then spoke into his mike “this is Indomitable 4 were the fighting, confirm.” and started to walk off toward it Heavy bolter tracing across the fog occasionally lighting up in flash's of gun fire.


----------



## arturslv

A great chapter, this one. Keep writing. You have a great talent!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Chapter 17, the Prophecy, and enter Indomitable*

Forgive the detile with which i go into squad Indmitable, Ive been playing :gamer2:Halo Reach far to much for my own good and, well it showed up. but in a world of Space Vikings and 'orks' anything goes.

For the next week Philip and Gawain were in quarantine with the other guardsmen and acolytes who had fought in the chaos cloud. On the 8th day Elliot showed up. “Philip Lester.” Philip turned to the omnipresent commissar “your wanted.” he stood up from his card game (best 81 out 160) and went out the door to see a very different Elliot. 

His armor was fully repaired and fully repainted. His body was in all its glory and splendor. The sun shown off his purple armor. “I pulled some stings, having a dreadnought as a friend helps dose it not?” Gawain walked form behind one of his legs “true is it not?” “I say, how did you do?” “remember that platoon commander you were named successor to?” he nodded “well it turns out the fool drank him self into such a stupor he slept though the whole battle. You company commander was not pleased so by pulling the said stings with Jerrilyn your now the Platoon commander, and the former one was given fifty lashes and demoted back to a guardsmen.”

“I am a what?” “technically the term is lieutenant.” “you keep saying I got off the hook, for what?” he was silent “reeducation, you mind will be wiped clean of all memory from the battle and you will be dropped a few IQ points.” Philip started “that not fair.” “we agree, the Mechanicus will do what we can to stop that, but with a Inquisitor in bound there may be little we can do, you though will be spared such a fate for sure.” “what now?” that depends on what the Inquisitor says, I wish Akkad was here the 8th company would be a great help.” 

“you said they hunted choas.” Gawain asked “they don't hunt, to hunt imply the possibility of failure they go killen.” Elliot replied “whens this Inquisitor due?” Philip asked Elliot looked at his integral PDA, about a hour. Speak of which I should go to the dig site, you two make your selfs scarce out of sight out of mind.” they nodded and Elliot smoothly glided out to the dig site at a walk. 

He got there just as the Inquisitor's Thunder Hawk landed. Elliot walked up to the Inquisitor who was talking to Fabian Nearda. The Inquisitor had tar black hair and green eyes and white skin. He wore silvery gray power armor. Turning Elliot “so your the dreadnought I heard of.” “you look at the temple yet?” “tsk tsk tsk, so fast to go to duty, and no not yet I was talking to Fabian as to what happened to the warp squall said it faded as soon as people stopped dieing in it is it true? Hum? Yes, no maybe?” he spoke so fast the words came out like a heavy bolter. “yes. Its true.” “good. Lets go check this dig site maybe we can tell why there came here, yes, no?” he went off and Elliot looked to Fabian “he is like a hamster on coffee is he not, yes, no?” he followed along with Fabian, Logan and assorted other space marine. 

he temple was big enough for Elliot fit in easily. It was a perfect cube with a few other condors coming off it but the important part was a pair of alters in the back of the chamber with a plaque of stone between them which the inquisitor started read immediate “extraordinary, a preimperial dialect of writing form the dark age of technology.” “so whats it say?” Logan huffed the Mechanicus have little paticne for the inquisition. 

Elliot having little to do started to look at the walls they did not have writing on them but they had thousand of drawings on them. They were crude and showed only rough out lines but it was enough to tell a story. Here he saw a man among other a broken window nearby all holding bags of money he supposed. There he saw a young girl praying before alter and there he saw a dreadnought walking out of the crash of a Thunder Haw,,,

“by the holy shit of the Emperor! I am on theses walls!” that got attention, the Inquisitor walked over “why yes that dreadnought is a likeness to you.” but Elliot was not listening he kept walking down the wall it told his life story up to this point, a the Dreadnought meeting the girl “Gawain,” he muttered then the man “Philip,” he read on it showed everything, the evacuate the hive who destroy the Valkyries back at the arbiters base “damn that John.” there flight, the pick up in Riverburg, his duel with the hive tyrant. “everything.” he muttered the Logan sighed “were be here all night won't we.” the Inquisitor was engrossed, that was a answer right there.

24 hours latter the Inquisitor gave a final briefing about the contents of the temple, there were no other words for it. “the temple use a old dialect so its very flowery but summarize it. The temple held 2 artifacts or relics, the first the Crystal skull a dark artifact to Khorne this is what we believed to have caused the warp squall.” he spoke fast the words almost spewing from him “the other is a old lost relic the crown of Lethid, a holy icon last seen in M 38, from there it was lost. The crown is said to infuse such purity that it made the ware harmful to daemons even look upon.”

“it then goes on to say that when the skull is combined with 3 other artifacts, the helm of infinity, the skull of Aragath who records show to be a great champion of Nurgal who died in M 36, and the and I quote “soul of a bride of the Empore fallen to Slaanesh.” a gate between realms can be opened on the crux of shadow and light. Where ever that is.” 

“so how do we stop them.” Fabian asked “you can't.” the Inquisitor said. “The temple also speaks of a trio of heroes who would stop them, there weren't named but by judging the wall iconography there the two friends of Elliot here. Elliot go get them this suddenly quite relent to them.” “says who?” Elliot rumbled “in this regard the High lord of Terra them selfs a edict passed in M33 meant that all prophecys regarding the defeat of choas are to be followed to the letter dare you defy them?” 

Elliot merely revved his jet and went to go get them.

Philip was “making himself scarce” in side the biggest loudest nosiest bar in all of Lieger. Then he felt a tap at his shoulder turning there was “Gawain?” “Elliot sent me in, we been asking all day when you make yourself scarce you doing joke about it.” “Elliot sent you? Why?” “he can't fit though the door.” Philip chuckled“makes sense.” standing up he followed Gawain out. Elliot stood by the entrance scaring half of the patrons away. “there you are lets go.” Elliot walked off they followed “so why are we needed?” “I hate prophecy's.” and thats all they got out of him.

After giving the back story he the Inquisitor got in to detail “we need 6 items to seal the portal if its opened. Though ideally not having it open at all is ideal in this we have a advantage this helm of infinity is in Imperial hands its in a top secret inquisitor strong hold.” “good were?” Fabain asked “I can't tell you, I don't know my self I am not senior enough, but I do know who does know and I won't tell you classified.”

Philip and Gawain were too awed by the Inquisitor to ask the question so Elliot did “artifacts do we need to close it?” first are the three of you, each holding one item, first Saint Barbaros Bullets which we already have, second is a blade forged on mar itself and blessed by tech priest and sister alike and finally, The crown of Lethid.” 

the Ultramarine Chaplin huffed “clearly the chaos marines have it.” Logan spoke up “we think it may be Lazerian due to the Brass Scorpion.” “who?” the Inquisitor was asked “ Lazerian no family name due to his treachery he was a master of the forge of are chapter who fell to chaos, he showed up once or twice in the pay of others, but then he fell in with the dark adepts, and became a Obliterator.” 

“A Obliterator?!” Fabian yelled Logan nodded “he a bit of a maverick we believe he for some reason schism'ed from the rest of the cult, or he acts a front man for it under that cover. He a dangerous being intelligent and lethal he is know for his use of daemon engines, like the scorpion.”

Logan closed his eyes for a moment then spoke again “Squad Indomitable will recover the crown. They will get it,” looking up “Elliot, Philip and Gawain will find the other two.” the Inquisitor nodded “sounds like a plan, anything better? Yes, no, maybe?” nothing “very good your Indomitable better know what there doing.” “They do.” 

“good, by the way, it seems odd to have a Platoon commander and acolyte doing the things you will, so by my power as a member of the holy Inquisition Philip you are now a Company commander, and you Gawain are now a fully Sister of battle tell me would you rather be a Palatine, Celestian or a Superior?” “I err, Superior?” Gawain was surprised “bit low, but it do.” 

“you can do that?” Philip asked “of course I can if I feel it benefits the Imperium, though I stretch my power with Gawain I will retract it if I was convicted of abuse of power.” 

“Logan get this squad Indomitable ready. I will keep examining the temple. Hop to gentlemen we have a Imperium to save.”

the grouping split up Elliot turned to his two companions. “so do you want to meet with squad Indomitable? Seeing as are quest fate lays with them.” Philip shrugged “why not.” Philip and Gawain followed Elliot and Logan to a large tent set up on the outskirts on the temple camp. Logan entered, Philip and Gawain were about to when Elliot stopped them “this is a classified meeting, wait for him to leave.” after 5 minutes he left and Philip and Gawain entered Elliot rolled up a flap on the side opening the side so he could see inside.

The Marines turned to them for a second and went to work again. Elliot spoke up “this is squad Indomitable.” pointing his hand at a Marine sharpening his knife by rubbing it along his arm armor making a scraping noise, like all the other marines he did not wear his helmet his left shoulder pad was a bight a pale blue. “thats Vanem.” looking up he only to cast a scathing gaze at them then got back to his knife.

Pointing at a second marine this one wearing a molted green and brown camouflage, polishing a sniper rifle, his right shoulder pad had a silver Cobra on it. “Agemman.” he looked up and gave a nod at them.” his hair was a bright red contrasting wildly with his armor. 

This time facing a marine with dull purple armor thumbing bullets one by in into a 300 round bolter drum clip. “Aeorum.” his right shoulder was a pair of green eyes set in a purple hexagon. He did not even notice them. 

Pointing to a fourth marine with purple armor with gold tints, and a broad waxed mustache, his right shoulder pad was a pair of crossed swords each going though ork head. 

He had the guts of a bolter on a board on his lap “Vladimir.” looking up he smiled “pardon my taciturn compodrays, they are merely focusing wondering if we should in deed, embark upon such a daring delegation of obligation.” his voice sounded slick like oil. “urggg, remind me why we got him that pocket thousaours for his birthday.” Aeorum groaned 

“it was Menelus idea.” said a Marine who had purple armor looking up form his wrist computer he was typing in to. His right shoulder pad was a wild cat. Elliot whispered his name “Johnson.” 

“no its was't! It was Christens idea!” Menelus said looking up from his book, Codex Mechanicus it said on the cover. From behind him Christen assumingly spoke up “lier! It was your idea.” Philip rubbed his eyes Christen and Menelus were identical Twins. Both of them had a dragon on there right shoulder.

Pointing to a marine with black armor and a purple shoulder pad with a star inscribed on it. “Kell” Elliot said he was carving a Hormagaunt Talion he picked off the ground some were he looked up and smiled as he flip his knife and another shaving fell off. He left shoulder pad had a Hawk on it. 

“no need to point.” the second to last one said as painted a rust protector on to his bolter. His armor was the same camouflage, as Agemman only his shoulder pad was a running horse “my names Alister and he's,” pointing to a marine who wore bight purple armor with a shoulder pad was a block of pure silver. He was working at a small lathe at a table at the back of the tent working on something “Mich.” 

the marine spoke over his shoulder “my name is Mackivelia.” “stick with Mich.” Agermmon said. Philip then noticed the Heavy Bolter leaning against the table “hay you the one who took out the Brass Scorpion!” “Mich, did what now?” Christens asked! “please tell!” Menelus almost begged Mich almost turned around “not while I am working this is delicate.” 

“what are you doing?” Gawain asked “techno heresy” said Vanem said Mich turned to confront them and Gawain recognized the thing behind him “you milling your own heavy bolter ammo.” remembering how he took out the Scorpion “you don't know what you talking about.” Mich crossed his arms before Elliot could offer caution she went off to prove she did. 

“your clearly taking unused shell casings,” pointing to a bag of them near the bench “filling them with powder and primer, and them inserting a special warhead you mill from adamantium by hand you have you round.” silence “your in for it now.” Agemman said. 


Suddenly Gawain was sensitive to the difference in high between her, (5 foot,) and a space marine (about 7) and Mich was bigger then that almost 8 foot Mich, add to the fact that during her prattle she had walked closer. “you don't look like a tech marine.” Mich said “um no I am, was a Metal Martyrs, are job was to, err, support the Militant Ordo, we repaired and maintain, aw, the equipment. 

She stopped talking then Kell started laughing “Back off Mich your scareing her.” Vladimir spoke up “may I humbly inquire as to the intention of this meeting?” Elliot spoke up I was hopeing that you would agree to the mission that was just put to something about a crown?” “we have not decided yet, you have a opinion, why should we?” “first even if we don't need to close a chaos gate it still a valuable artifact that has been missing for many years, second is the whole chaos gate thing, third we have a chance to inflict damage upon Lazerian.”

Kell spoke up “I say we go for it.” he was the first soon a majority of agreement's rose. “squad Indomitable will do this. Leave we have, planing to do.” Gawain, Philip left the tent (Gawain a little faster then she should.) then Elliot pulled the flap down. “So what can 10 space marines do any way.” 

“Indomitable is called the elite of the elite, the fire within the fire. They deploy themselves as they see fit, they answer to no one save the Chapter Master. They are the best men in are chapter they come from the Honor guard, and then train even harder.” before he could he go farther it hit Philip what happened to day “by the Emperor I am a Company commander!” Elliot chuckled “took it long enough for it to sink in. Tell you what you to get aquented to your new ranks, don't worry I keep in touch but get some rest soon we have a lot of work and travel to do.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

In chap 5 dude arbitars dont have bolter's well they can but they have lasguns or their version of shotguns just saying but awesome series

chp 7 she swung a chain sword okay im not being mean but a chain sword is heavy crap its like 100 pounds and or heavier ever read the ultramarines series they had a guardsmen male try it it took all his strength so yeah just saying


----------



## Kale Hellas

awesome story


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

WarMaster Sindr said:


> chp 7 she swung a chain sword okay im not being mean but a chain sword is heavy crap its like 100 pounds and or heavier ever read the ultramarines series they had a guardsmen male try it it took all his strength so yeah just saying


Your not being mean it constrtive criticizeism, but for give me if i feel the need to defend my self.

there are two points, first she as sister of battle in full power armor with the armor she could likely use a Ultramarine sword. second they make swords light enough for guardsmen so what the problem with her useing it.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*chapter 18 sally and battle Part I*

he next day Philip was hammering out the basics of being a company commander. “so at this point I am a company of one.” he said to Inquisitor Holzberg assigned aide “yes Holzberg did not promote you to your own company, he made a new company with you in charge no name quite yet.” he sighed “so how do I get men.” he smiled “tell me who to get and I get them. But word of warning there are only so many troops I can get roughly 2 platoons worth as this word is still under Tyranid attack. “ 

he sighed “do you get me full platoons or just men.” “Just men.” sighing again “recruit them from the 77th the Yothens are better trained and geared for this.” though in doing so he lost out on men trained with anything heavier then a demo charge. “very well, the honorable Inquisitor has also given you full reign to acquire any weapons and gear you wish any request?” “Le,,”

the rumble of a massive landing craft interrupted him walking from the importune field barrack for a company that did not exist save on paper. They saw the landing craft set down on the landing field “who's landing?” Philip had to yell over the craft. “likely the 1st or second Cassandrin Infantry reinforcements.” “can you recruit form them?” he chuckled “don't count on it the Cassandrins are a law upon them selfs, records show they were always pompous but since that chapter set down on there planet they became positively revolting.” “the 88th ain't that bad.” “there not true Cassandrin they regiment were sent here roughly 200 years ago so suffice to say any and all full blooded Cassandrin's are long dead along with there arrogance and pomp.”

“you were saying about armament?” “what? O, “I am unsure what we exactly have, before I got my shot gun I was given the standard Mk 36 laser rifle but the 88th used a different model what was that?” “the Cassandrin pattern modular las rifle. By replacing parts any guardsmen can turn his lasgun form its stock semi auto mid range form, into a automatic sub rifle.” he shrugged “stick to the Mk36 it hard to retrain troops to use the Cassandra as its so different form other marks.” I see though I did not. “stick to the standard issue gear and weapons.” “yes captain.” the aide said and off he went. 

Gawain was trying to avoid all the hard looks form the other sisters in the dinning hall. They had given her a set of power armor, given it was the gray set she had when she first started this insane adventure after Elliot saved her from the Tyranids. They likely thought it a insult it being gray rather then there golden red but she liked it better.

“Gawain.” she winced Canoness Jesika had a way of talking at a perfectly normal tone, and yet loading it with so much loathing that it dripped emotion like a kids ice cream cone drip's chocolate syrup after hes been given his way.

“come here.” Gawain turned to face her the room got even quieter then, well a sister battle in church. (I am in a puny mood to day.) Gawain took a deep breath and walked toward Canoness Jesika in the head of the hall. When she got to her Jesika just stared at her then before the whole hall she spoke, “know this, no matter what Inquisitor Holzberg says or does not say, you are not a sister Superior as such you will bear none of the responsibility of the title as far as you are concerned.”

if she thought that to be a stinging blow it must as well have been a bullet for all it pinged off her. “yes Canoness this, promotion, was just as unexpected to me as to you.” that seemed to throw Jesika for a loop. “explain.” “it was never my intention to be anything other then a sister of the Metal Martyrs and had the Tryanids not invaded I would have stayed there.”

Jesika gave a short sharp hiss “just the thing I would expect you to say if you had ambition.” “well what do you want me to say,, Mistress.” she gave another short sharp hiss “well Holzberg says your a sister Superior and he demands on two things, one you lead a squad of sisters so you get squad Reptia,” Gawain did not know the significance of that, “and two you become the custodian of Saint Barbaros Bullets, you know my feeling on the subject you do not deserve the honor but Holzberg demands it.”pulling the clip from her belt she handed it to her.

Gawain went to grab it and when she grabbed it she pulled her arm back to take it but Jesika held tight. “know that if these come to harm in your care you will become a sister Repentia faster then you then your skin can feel the pain of the tattoos that mark your shame.” only then did she let go.
Gawain put them gently on her belt. “sit back down.” it was a order and she did.

Elliot was readying him self “stand still,, still, it going to take longer if you struggle.” or rather 6th companys master of the forge Scallen was readying him. “eck you did a number on your delicate servos,” the tech marine walked around Elliot with a scanner scanning the damage “so how bad is it?” 

Scallen shrugged “well the tech marines fixed your outer shell and locomoters, but you reactive armor is pretty much shattered, your jet turbine has been chewed on by a ripper that crawled up you intake pipe,” Elliot groaned his jet turbine was a old mark and parts were a nightmare.

“it still works but you down by 25 percent from full function, next you your arm servos are functioning but the ceramic around your shoulder has been stressed what you punch Carnifex?” “yes.” he chuckled “tell me the story some time, you life support fully works though there are dents in your life support tank try not to fight brass scorpions any more ok.” “very well.” 

“other then that there nothing more I do with out parts.” “care to give me a new load out?” Elliot raised his heavy bolters “what do you want.” “Lazerian is found of Dedra engines and tanks, a Multi melta.” “humm, very well, show me you arm.” putting it out in front of him at Scallens level. 

Scallen pulled a Multi Melta off a rack and went to work. First stepping up a foot stool up to Elliot's shoulder using a sonic screwdriver, a rare tool made just for the mark II, he undid the coupling between Elliot's nerve core and his left arm for intent and purpose acting as a anesthesia.

Slipping the tool in his belt Elliot commented on it “glad you found that thing opening me up like a tin can each time I need a recalibration was a pain.” Scallen chuckled “yup I remember the time we tried to do with out, damn near put a whole in are wall when your reflexively set lashed out when your arm was repaired.”

as he walked over to the heavy bolters and began to loose hidden bolts in his armor. When the 12 jaw chuck grip was loose he slid the heavy bolters loose, then reaching into the gap he undid a few fitting, Elliot had never seen up his own arm so he did not know what he did.

Then he slid the the melti gun power pack in place, locking it in place with the wires spilling out the end of the arm. Plugging the Multi melta in to the power cables he slid the Melta gun in place. “you know this is harder then just replacing you whole left arm.” “yes, but this is a lighter system.” “yup give it that, I going to reset you arm, try not to fire it.” walking back up the his arm he pulled out the sonic screwdriver and reset the coupling. 

As nerve impulse flowed back down the arm the Melti gun reacted to this uncontrolled flow and started to fire charging slowly up. Quenching that Elliot stopped it just before it did fire. “whew, thought I might have to get a new instant chapel barrack.” Elliot nodded his PDA chimed looking at it. “seems the land speeders found “well then have at him.” Elliot stood up. 

Philip looked over the Guardsmen Holzberg aid had chosen. Before him stood 2 platoons of troops looking expectantly at him. The aid whispered into his ear “they expect a speech.” Philip nodded then asked “whats you name any way?” “Auburn Colonel Auburn.” Philip nodded again and cleared his throat “troops,, at ease,” as soon as he started they had stood to attention. “in the field and likely from now normal chain of command will last, but for now this is informal information gathering.” a few muttering this was unexpected, then again the Yothen lower class's did not advance past platoon command so this whole thing was new. 

“I am unsure what Colonel Auburn told you, but these are the basics, we are a special operation company, officially we are the Yothen 1st spec-op. Are goal is complex and we must collect 2 relics from heretic hand and you use them to stop a plot that would do great damage to the Imperium. That is are mission and anything we do will be toward that goal. Any questions?” a man raised his hand “is that why we were reissued are flak armor now painted black?” “ya,” another chimed up “and are helmets now look like something from a Arbiters barrack?” he held one up. The black tinted eye slit, the slatted rebreather, it was a dead ringer.

Giving Colonel Auburn a side way look “I am unsure.” before he could go farther the door opened and with out preamble a Commissar walked in the men when on attention immediately Philip was unsure if company commanders went on attention, he decided they did. 

The commissar looked at him then spoke “the regimental commander requested I join your company, I am commissar Von Cellab and I will make sure your loyalty ganger.” Philip frowned they had given him then Colonel Auburn spoke up “Commissar Von Cellab, did your commander check with Inquisitor Holzberg?” if the name of a Inquisitor raised his ire he said nothing “why should I? Is it not the right of a Commissar to watch over guardsmen?” 

before another word could be spoken a guardsmen ran in, not one of the new company, “Captain Philip!” he came to attention “speak.” the Commissar barked “uumm,” he was unsure “the heretics have been spotted the space marines are have left to set up a ambush they expect you to help.” “good.” turning to the troops “to the Valkarys.” the Philip said.

Lazerian had not left planet left as his dreadclaws had been taken and right now as he stood over the flaming wreck of a land speeder thinking,, it was hard over the the Slaanesh Havocs having 'fun' with the surviving crew. 

His cruiser Blood storm was still in orbit, hidden behind and some what with in, the cadaver of a dead hive ship. It still had some Dreadclaws on board along with half a dozen Arvus shuttles, perhaps if,,” “NOOO ARRGUGU.” the scout marine screamed among laughing marines.” standing up Lazerian walked over toward the scout his left arm mutating under his robe. 

When he got there he raised his arm making the sleeve drop reveling the bolter. Firing into the scout he killed him “shut up and focus! This is no time for, for games! In case you did not notice we are on a hostile planet in Tyranid territory! We can't afford to make this kind of noise!” as he yelled his flesh bubbled and slightly steam all over his body one of the Havocs lounged against a tree with his heavy bolter next to him “come on we were boarded.” he wined Lazerian temper was close he could feel it, but right now he could not afford the lose of troops “when we get back to base your going to the box!” the box was a smooth steel chamber with no light or sound, total sensory deprivation as normal punishment did not work on Slaanesh followers (they liked pain) under there helms they faces were pleading

“no not that!” they said all most at the same time. The slight humor calmed him down enough he got his nature under control. “then act like marines!” stomping back to the land speeder the marines had taken there heavy bolters and lasconnons and started scanning the jungle. His temper calm he started thinking so if the lander could bring a beacon then,,”

from the jungle a Genestealer watched, linking its mind to the Synaptic Predator above it simple mind only a rely to the true hive it could only receive thoughts not send them. The thought went from the stealer to the predator to a four armed axe handed hive Tyrant. The Tyrant would have frowned if it had lips chaos here? It thought for a second, these chaos marines were raiders and raider need to go home. Thinking it over it sent a idea to the hive mind, and it consented. Nodding the Tyrant sent the commands to his underlings which scurried off. At his silent wishes Raveners dug under ground to watch them with there sensor net, agile and limbic Warriors swung though the trees to keep the Raveners from attacking, tall spry Lictors crept though the shadows to ambush and watch, 

the whistling of Thunder Hawks filled the air followed shortly by the hiss of a Lascannon vaporising all the water in its fight path (thats what las guns sound like, a boiling pot of water) looking up he saw the red after glow of a Lascannon arching upword it missed but the hawk had lifted up rather then risking staying around and drop troops. Lazerian gave the last order though his high power radio in his suit (or rather head) and then whent radio silent standing up he yelled “are evac point is 5 kliks north west we'll have to cross some dense bush so lets move!” the marines cut though the bush chain swords buzzing they used them clear the way like machete's. With the Alpha Legion mercenary erasing the trail behind them.

“this is Thunder Hawk Icon 8 commencing bombing run.” the radio squawked the command. Thunder Hawks incendiary bombs cleared a 20 foot radius of jungle followed soon after by Thunder Hawk Icon 9, 10 and 11 out of the front of Icon 10 jumped, with a earth shattering thump, Elliot behind him the 2 squad of tactical marines rappelled down, from icon 9 jumped a squad of Assault marine followed by a demi squad of Devastators. Icon 11 dropped off its cargo of tanks. 2 Vindicators each armed with a massive jungle shredding Crab flail. Whirling the Vindicators plowed foreword as land speeder began a (Mars pattern) search over last know locations. 

Elliot was in charge of strike force Omega and he had command radio privileges “this is Strike force Alpha we have landed and are beginning search.” “this is strike force Beta we too have landed and begun search.” then the voice of Mich cut in “squad Indomitable landed and heading to map point B-11 until counter commanded.” “this is commander Fabian Nearda we have landed and began operations,” “this is Chaplin,” just then the Vindicator got there Crabs to full speed and hit the jungle running roaring like a giant wood chipper Elliot missed about 7 seconds of sound “just started, these crabs are working well.” 

Elliot sighed at there lack of radio discipline, though he decided to break it to “what you doubt us?” then Logan's voice cut clear and clean though it “both of you can it, radio silence unless reporting, the less said the better Alpha Wolf out.” Elliot spoke privately to Logan “are you sure Papa Smurf,” there code word for command Fabian “will not have some 'unintended' friendly fire?” “Elliot, I have reservations as well, this is are first joint combat op in over 4 millennium, but I feel we can trust them so far as there duty's concerned, and a Inquisitor breathing down there neck.” “and about him.” “no time Cronus,” Elliot code name “get your mind back in the op. Alpha Wolf out.”

Elliot Watched as his motion sensors went wild “Hostiles!” pointing it out to each marines integrated sensors soon bolters blazed a out a anthem of death though the jungle and cryes and screams of dieing Tyranids but that did not slow them “this is flight group King fisher we have found them there crossing a river at grid point CC 8.” Dang Strike team Omega was deployed opposite that. But team Beta and Fabian Nearda force were close enough to act. 

The hive Tyrant walked closer to a group of bright blue Marines. Its mind flooded with information. The Purple ones had engaged some 'wild' (not under full Synapse control) Hormagaunts but more important the Raiders were strung out now it was time to act.

The Alpha legionary known as Orreng was standing behind his brothers his squad had ranged up and down the Imperium in 20 millennium of war but now was his time to be out stealth. His silenced bolter passing back and forth across the jungle he never saw the Venomthrope that grabbed him. Wrapping it tentacles around him it flooded his super human system with incapacitorgence knocking him cold in a second.

Dragging him though the jungle silently it then slid its arm down his throat injecting into his body with one Genestealer larva into his body, his super human physic allowing it to grow bigger then if was a normal human with out killing him. Then flooding his system with anti toxins he put him back on his feet right where he was taken. 

Orreng stumbled rapidly shrugging off, what ever was wrong with him, for he did not remember the Venomthrope, “Orreng?” he turned to his brother “fine.” he said using the curt brief speak they always used. 

Even in the roar of battle the Hive tyrant felt victory, as his axe thudded though another space marine sawing this one half he readied more commands. Soon a vast wall of Tyranids separated the chaos marines and any opposition, that Larva must be taken to this raiders home, hopefully full of rich bio mass for the swarm. 

Elliot almost roared his anger they had faced wave after wave of Tryanids and land speeders said he was not far. How was he controlling them? Strike forces Beta and Alpha were in similar binds, the two Ultramarine forces were forced together and were right now holding out atop a hill that they had cleared with more incendiary bombs. But the four axed Hive Tyrant was leading the attack so it was hard fought. Elliot fired up his radio “this is Cronus requesting air left for strike force Omega.” “this is Alpha Wolf confirm Thunder Hawks inbound prep for hot jungle extraction.”

Squad Indomitable were just as unlucky as Elliot they were just as off course but they were closer to the Ultramairnes. Looking at the battle field Vanem commented “there going to die.” Kell pulled the slide back on his bolter make a slick smack, “so let help.” Mich nodded he was in charge of combat operation though the whole team chose the ops “may the chapter forgive us.” he muttered.

_(to be continue)_


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

I AM BACCKK!!!

im sorry i have not posted but 2 things happend at the same time, one my computer diead on me, two at the same time i lost my copy of lone Dreadnought, (I still need a better name,) so i first have to get a new copy of the heresy website then i can work on it. once again sorry i could not add to it.


----------



## Abomination

These are some nice stories. I look forward to future chapters.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Chapter 18 continued Battle and escape*

new chapter! yaaa. 
very action orinted this one, 

The bolters rattled and the heavy bolter roared and each round flayed many a Gaunt, but still they came one. The Ultramarine had fought this war before, on Iracon, Jordine, and on Macragge it self, and they had payed for the battles in blood. Fabian bolter swept up and down the the front of the swarm each bullet slayed a target.

Then his bolter stopped, clicked once, he was out. Quickly he dropped the bolter, extended his lighting claws, and drew a bolt pistol, just in time to spear the first Hormagaunt that lept over the pile of rock of the hastily assembled firring line. As more spilled foreword he claw swinging back and forth on autopilot he spoke into his radio, “we need aid or evac is eather available?” 

the ground shock instect drove him to jump to the side as Trygon emerged from were he stood. The thing turn slightly and discharged a bolt of energy at a Predator Annihilator. Stunning it, the best turn on Fabian he stood back up when his radio spoke “aid is here.” “were are you.” looking around all he could here was the roar and dint of battle, nothing different to suggest that anything new was there. 

From the tree line Agemman looked down his scope, right down the eye of the Trygon, “one shot, one kill,” he muttered 

over the dint of battle Fabian heard the sharp crack of the 65 caliber, special issue custom Exitus Rifle firing a turbo-penetrator. And saw the impact, it blew a hole in the thick carapace the beast recoiled from it but it was not dead, 

Agemman was annoyed, it was not dead, yanking the heavy slide back, he had 4 more rounds in the 5 round clip, “if not one shot one kill, then 5 shots will do.”

once more the crack rang out, and another and another. In quick sensation 4 more shots hit the same spot, the beast roared once, then fell dead as a bullet finally hit it brain, tumbled, ripped the gray matter to pudding. 

Fabian stumbled back form the falling beast then a heavy bolter rang out turning he saw a marine in purple armor, ceasing fire he turned to Fabian “we are your aid.” jumping over down from a bolder that was part of the wall he went beside him “you?” Fabian looked him over, he was big, and held the heavy bolter like it was part of his arm but that was it for merits on eye inspection. “me.” reaching to his head set he turned his radio on “this is Mackivelia commence operation.” nothing happened, “what operation.” Mich smiled “we will destroy the synapse beasts need for control.”

“and you can do this how?” Mich pointed at the Trygon “that was Agemman and hes not are oldest member. Just are best shot.” as if to make the point another 5 cracks rang out each one slaying something big by the screams. 

Mich did not wait for reply he vaulted the wall and set to work with his heavy bolter single handly breaking the back of a whole attack wave. Swinging back and forth the tracers lit up in a gaze of death were it swung broken body followed behind it. As the front of the wave fell dead those behind began to trip over them only to be cut down in turn. 

Else were Kell was holding off a swarm of nids with Aeorum
his bolter roaring and Kells bolt pistols snaping, “my counts up to 220 you?” “hump. Don't care.” “fine be that way.” but he had a smile on his face. Turning quickly he shot down a gene stealer that had snuck though the jungle, twisting Kell spoke “this is all well and good but we have yet to kill a Synapse beast, and are ammo will run out.”

nodding Aeorum yelled over the hoard “indeed, lets move, ready?” flipping a pistol to his belt he pulled out a power sword “shall we?” Aeorum just pulled the massive 300 round drum out and slapped a new one in place and jumped into the hoard, spraying it with 300 rounds of Hellfire, Kell close behind. Each round of the magizan killed something and any who strayed got sliced by the sword of Kell each blow perfect and deadly. A Warrior a head of them saw them coming and under the Influence of the four axe Tyrant attacked. 

Aeorum, first sprayed the hoard in front of him to clear a space then on full auto as he had been on for the whole battle and sprayed, a arm broke off, then it head melted by the acid. Turning he had a sneer on his face “that how you do it Kell.” the sneer dryed up when he saw Kell standing atop his own warrior, that one had it claws shot off by a bolt pistol and a single sword blow pinning its head to the ground. “you were saying?”

else were a squad of Ultramarines meet another such Hero, Vanem, the lone wolf, unlike Kell perfect blows he used a chain sword that howled and screamed he was a whirling storm of death, 3 gaunts lept over the wall, only to be thrown back over by the force the knifes had struck them with. 

Roaring he cut a Gaunt in half only for a new beast to stride before him, a Tervigon. Hissing it released a flood of Termagaunts, as the Ultramarines sent bolter round to hit it Vanem lept the wall, and started sliceing though the hoard. He many a gaunt was cut in twain. When he got to the Tervigon he grabbed a leg, worms pattering off his armor, as it had the whole charge. 

Raising his sword he stabbed it into his back for grip and then one handed started throwing envenomed knifes from the staps on along his arms and legs at it as fast as he could, about 1 per second, the thing started bucking and roaring, then it shuddered as the knives, which had been rubbed in the slime of a Venomthrope, sent the poison that coated them though it body. Hopping off he slid his sword out of it body, turned to the Ultramarine and said “you going to help?”

though out the battle field Squad Indomitable may them selfs felt at Fabians command the Ultramarines surged froward the Hive Tyrant was about to join the fight, when the Hive spoke to it, it had had enough, enough bio mass had been lost fall back, the Tyrant bellowed and took a step foreword only to have it body unwillingly taken from it. It was forced to walk away while it sprite raged against the hive, it wanted to kill.

Lazerian pushed though the last small tree and got to the clearing, landers were there with waiting death claws. The Traitor guardsmen who waited had already dug in there heavy weapons. As the Choas Marines entered the clearing Lazerian was approached by his 4th in command, Captain Vandis “did you secure the artifact my lord?” he nodded “good, but we can't leave just yet.” “why?” 

Lazerian due to his demi-daemon nature had a temper like a Blood Letter but he never focused it on his loyal followers as that tended to make them less loyal, still he knew by the tone that if this was his fault then the anger would turn on him.

Captain Vandal spoke “if we took off now there Thunderhawks would shoot us down that we landed at all was due to the luck. We need to deal with them first.” 

Lazerian hissed slightly then thought about it. “did you bring a summoning crystal?” Vandis smiled and pulled it out of his belt “I chose one filled with flyer's, you like?” plucking it from his grip Lazerian smiled as well “I do.” 

the Valkyries of the new Yothen 1st spec op flew low and fast over the jungle, Philip looked out over the, now concluded battle the Ultramarines had fought, yelling over the jets he spoke to Colonel Auburn “thats a hell of a fight down there, do they need a hand?” “no,” he yelled back “were setting down in a clearing near were the chaos marines were headed were cut them off there.”

nodding Philip looked out the door, a few minutes later they passed over the clearing. For a few seconds he saw the it all, the positions, the landers, the dread claws the marines everything. Then the traitors opened up, as one Heavy Stubber's filled the air tracers the bullets pinged and zinged off the Valkyrie. Then one hit a engine. 

The Valkyrie went into a wild spin. Philip hanged on tightly to a railing they hit the forest hard jerking and shuddering, luckily it did not fall into the forest, it had landed atop the trees. When it stopped they were a good 40 feet off the ground. In the silence of the moment Philip heard his heart beat clearly, standing up he check him self over, arms, legs, chest he was intact. 

“lucky thing right Auburn?” turning he stopped Auburn was not lucky, he had a tree branch pining him to the side of the Valkyrie, he was dead. He stopped for a moment and then made the mark of the eagle out of respect, then leaned out of the crashed Valkyrie at the now circling ones, radio was down but he pointed at one and made gestures telling it to let the troops off, they were a good 20 meters from the Heretics, good enough they got the message and soon rappelling cables unfurled. 

Philip nodded and then he and the survivors loosed there own cables and went to the forest floor.


Vandis was caught off guard by the Valkyries after a moment of sputtering he found his voice and pointed with his power fist clad arm “what are you waiting for you sister (of battle) lovering Idiots, light em up!” 

he watched as one of them crashed he then pointed to two of his most seasoned sargent, “you, and you rally your squads out of what ever drug induced stoper there in this time,” one of them was dedicated to Slaanesh “and find out if any one survived and if so kill them, quickly and come back if more troops are deployed fall send a runner back and were reinforce you.” the two nodded and gathered there squads and moved though the forest. 

On the floor Philips shot gun swung back and forth like a hunting dog, seeking a scent. His command squad landed followed soon after by troops dropped by the Valkyries, all told about 60 of them. His platoons moved though the forest quietly. Then they ran into the traitors 

Philip meet them first seeing the forms in the shadow he spoke the code word “Imperal,” he waited for the word glory telling him there were friendly, instead they opened fire. There bolters chattered though the forest cutting up leaves like a salad, Philip went to ground behind a slight dip due to a tree root and opened fire.

his shot gun sent a heavy 15 gage slug though the forest hitting one of them and smashed into his Carapace armor, the old thing shattered sending splinters of ceramic slicing though him killing him. Soon the wood echoed to the fire of bolters and the hiss of lasgun. The sheer disparity of fire power drove them back and they routed back to the clearing. 

As guardsmen chased them into the open area with out cover they were sliced down by heavy bolters and Stubbers pointing down from AA duty. And they to fell back into the forest. 

A marine chuckled “that should teach them.” Lazerian turned him “fool! A guard army with out Artillery is like tell a Berserker not to kill you new slave! If we don't leave this world soon we will likely be shelled out of existence!” 

he then turned back the crystal in one deft move he shattered it and sprayed the dust though the air and he spoke words filled with the power of choas (if I wrote them down I would drive you insane) 

the crystals threw a rainbow pattern though the air, but the dust motes soon grew larger and each shard turned into a a multi colored manta ray, Screamers. At a unheard command they flew out in random directions.

Philip heard a scream and looked up and saw the daemons, a guardsmen asked, “what are those?” “I don't know.” Philip replied. He then turned to his radio operator report to command that UFO have been spotted no ID use caution.” then he pointed to a pair of snipers, the heaviest weapon in the Yothen arsenal “climb the trees and see if we can snipe a few off.” 

“incoming radio signal.” “play it.” Elliot said, “this is Imperial guard force Saber, UFOs have been spotted no ID use caution.” he responded “concern noted we are moving to engage the Heretics have you made contact?” in his mind something bugged Elliot why was he not informed of the Guards presence?

“yes contact has been made one Valkyrie was shot down, 5 dead then we made contact with the heretics main force.” “can you tell what the forces were?” “yes, heavy AA though all of that lighter pieces Heavy Stubber, many guardsmen unknown number, plus what ever Chaos Marines joined with them. We try to snipe a few dozen off.”

“Good,, Alpha wolf, Lordling, (Honor guard member Helon in charge of strike team beta) Fabian did you read Saber?” “this is Alpha wolf read 10-2.” “Lordling read 10-1 but understandable.” “this is Fabian, whats all this 10ing about?” 

before Elliot could educate him on the code words his codex left out his Thunder hawk shock “we lost engine 1,, now two prep for crash landing.” now were did this ring a bell? Oh ya just before he meet Gawain,, were where the sister now that he thought about it?” but not here or now. 

Thunderhawks have little wing surface area so next to no glide path. With out engines they fell like bricks, since space marines were so tough they almost always survived still,,

the Thunderhawk crash and unlike the Valkyrie smash though the top layer of the trees and fell to the forest floor leveling trees in its path. Until it hit a titan of tree, a 432 year old redwood with a 3 meeter radius. The Thunderhawk hit it side on and shattered in two the two half spun like top and only the super human strength of the marines kept them in. After hitting and splintering a few more trees the both stopped the silence that followed lasted for only a moment before bolters rattle shattered it followed by heavy bolters roar.

After walking out the hole made by the shattered hawk and looked up he found out why. The air was thick with Screamers he joined in, cursing his choice of a Multi melta, still when he did hit one it tend to be instantly fried he activated his radio. “this is Chronus were under heavy deamon attack, Icon 10 was downed. Need Evac!” “this is strike force Beta we saw you go down we come to assist.

While the Imperials were districted by the screamers Lazerian Dreadclaws and Landers took off. Philip watched them and sighed “tell HQ what happened, were go into the clearing and await pick up.” 

in orbit the imperial fleets caught up in fighting the hive fleet got a rude awakening. From no were the cruiser Blood storm emerged, shattering the dead hive ship the Blood storm set upon the nearest target, a Lunar. 

The heavily moddifed Battle Cruiser lunched a salvo of torpedoes, used the recoil to spin presenting it other flank then fired another broadside, all in less then 30 seconds. The Lunar shields sputtered and broke the first wave only for the second to tear it asunder. Massive gaps were carved into it by the torpedoes. Its void shield shot sparks and energy as techprest tried to calm it.

On board Admiral,(as he demanded on being called)Romula Horner was coordinating the attack. “she down, fire port weapon battery's and another half salvo of torpedoes.” the ship shuddered “Admiral, cruisers inbound.” he looked at a the scanner and saw two cruisers moving at her at flank speed 

“I see, fire prow missiles.” the ship swung around pointing at each cruiser for a half second, time to lunch a missile at each incoming ship and it kept turning to a new heading. “assume orbit, prep docking bay but do not open doors.” 

The two missile steamed closer to the target, at a range of a thousand miles the missile split in half. The first half of each fired a secondary rocket speeding them ahead. At a range of 5 miles the first missile (the ones closest to the target) detonated.

Suddenly 120 megatons of atomic fire lit up the void. Due to the stand off blast no damage was done, in deep space there no air, no shock wave, there heat and radiation but no force. But the EMP hit the ships shorting shields and disable counter battery systems, so the second missile could hit. They hit the front of the ship, and dug in, then detonated. 

Once more a blast 120 megatons strong echoed in the void, in side each ship massive blasts fire 3,000 degree fire raced down the ships hall ways and hanger bays, then it was all sucked back out a moment latter. The blast twisted and bent the metal like it was tinfoil venting the burning and the ash of the crew into orbit. When the after glow faded each ship was now spinning slowly in space, the prows ripped off, vaporised in the explosion. 

“hits Admiral, both ships down.” he nodded “to bad we only have 10, or rather 8 of them, on board.”

most of the Imperial fleet was tied up with the Hive Fleet. So when the chaos ground forces arrived there was no opposition. 

When Lazerian arrived on the command deck he had a grin on his face. “Romula you been holding out of me, I had no idea you could wreak such wanton destruction under 4 minutes.” “it was the Blood Storm not me sir, you did retrofitted her so it was you who did it not I.” “It was me wasn't it?” then dead serous “fire up the warp drive and get out of here.” 

“yes sir, all hand,” he spoke into a intercom now “prepare for warp jump on my mark.”he looked at a watch on her wrist counting down the number of seconds it would take, only 25. “Mark.” 

The Battle Cruiser Art of War in orbit was steaming toward Blood Storm the captain was trying to put more power into it “hurry or there,” suddenly a red cloud shooting lighting and energy emerged in front of it. It was slowly pulled toward it until it touched it then it suddenly shot into it. The cloud closing behind it. 

“damn it.” was the most printable of the obscenity the captain hissed that day. Then he spoke to the raido opratior “get me in touch with command Lazerian got away.”

_PS if i screwed up in the orbital part of the chapter tell me i put it down here to keep from spoiling stuff_


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Chapter 19 a meeting*

forgive the gripe, but juat a note, can i get some feed back? i work hard on this and i enjoy you feed back from i like to this is C*** what ever just so i know that people are even reading this, thank you for this reading this anoucment, now back to are scedulde readin program 


The next day a meeting was called of the commanders Philip, Elliot, Logan, Helon, Fabian, the Ultramarine Chaplin, Jeskia and Inquisitor Holzberg . Philip having to wait until nightfall for evac had only just gotten back and looked it, he was dirty, smelly and just plain scruffy. He was of similar in state to the rest of his troops. Compared to the immaculate sisters of battle who looked like they just step out of a spa with shining and glistening armor. 

To say Philip was annoyed was a understatement he was fuming. Especially the high handed way Jesika told him off on it “the guardsmen should have had him why did they not have heavier weapons?” she turned her iron gaze on to a Elliot, the most visual element of the Space Marine task force

“and why did the marines not get him! You were less then 2 miles from him why then did you not get him!” Commander Logan huffed “fine thing to speak as you are, seeing as how you sat the whole battle out.” 

her glare focused on to Jerrilyn “why then was I not told of this? By time the message got to me the battle was over!” 

Jerrlyn nodded “I looked into the first thing, the message bounced from are first recon teams to me, then I gave it to a aid who was to give it to you. Turns out she ran to the internal message service as we always do for these things, the message went from there to a second department on the other side of the base for out go communication, were the Commissary opened it up read the message and promptly classified it, and lunched a investigation all the way up, every package carrier was interrogated until it was found it came from the internal message service;”

he took a breath “and then all the package men were interrogated until they found the man who gave it them. They then interrogated her, for a hour because they did not believe that I gave her such classified information they then moved on from normal methods to torture and then turned on me and that was the first I knew about it.” 

he took another breath “when I was arrested and brought before a interrogated table I pointed out what they in there zeal missed, that it was going to you Cannoness Jerrilyn who had equal right to the information to any one else as I gave you in a internal memo equal security rating as my self. They spent another half hour checking, then they refused to trust any one out side of the Imperial guard command structure,” Elliot interrupted “out side the control of the Commissary.”
“and using there power as Commissars rendered the memo null and void.”

“I could not get them to change there mind, my rank meant nothing to those, those,” was shaking with anger. “so I had to send the letter again this time with the Commissars looking over my shoulder until I got a letter they called acceptable and then they sent it, to the internal message service who gave it to out going communication, who gave it to a guardsmen who went across town, and gave to a sister at the door and thats why it took so long for you to get it.”

“tomorrow I am lining the commissars against a wall and having them shot!” he looked smug now “Here here!” Elliot Holzberg spoke up “you can't do that its against imperial law.” “They directly harmed the combat effectiveness of a operation due to there own stupidity at not seeing were the message was headed and there own paranoia about the Sisters of battle, a purer group of soldiers can only be in those who watch guard the emperor him self!” 

“be that as it may there Commissars, you have no authority over them.” “if they were any other being in the whole the Imperium they would be shot!” “there Commissars, there no more to it, let it be. Now tell me about the battle.” Company commander Logan was first he presented his battle report made over the course of the night, and went over the points. One by they all went over there small part in the battle after Philip did his about the crash and insuring battle Jerrilyn tapped his shoulder “your done here, go take a shower you and get a new uniform.” 

Philip nodded his thanks and stood up while the others were focused on Fabains, report and left silently. Once out side the command bunker, and getting his shot gun returned to him, he walked down the stairs aiming straight for his bunk, after his shower. When he was intercepted “Philip?” he turned to see Gawain in her gray power armor overlapped by her dull red robe. 

“yup under the grime its me, so how was you day?” the question was vaguely threatening. “fine, I am sorry beyond words about not being there on the day of battle.” “not your fault.” and he told her what had happened “well I blame these Commissars. Have they got a plan on stopping Lazerian?”

Philip shock his head “we need a sword forged on mar itself and blessed by tech priest and sister alike and finally the crown of Lethid.” “given how the sisterhood feels about tech priest that could be hard.” a few moments of uncomfortable silence “so,, anything else?” Philip asked “not that I can think of.” Gawain said “I had a question and I had it got answered. And I apologized for missing out on the battle.” silence then Philip broke it “I got to go, I need a shower and then sleep. Goodbye.” he turned and left 

Gawain had her thoughts on the subject interrupted “and he said onto them, “don't be lead from the path of the pure, by the alleys of temptations, “ she turned to find a Celestian behind her looking aimlessly over the horizon “do not betray your oath's loyalty and purity for flesh and know to who you belong.” the 21st book of the Emperor Martyr Isseladon 122:66 Cassandrin edition.” 

she then turn a stern look on to the 19 year old sister. “be wary, and know what you are, a Sister of Battle, those who are spiritually wed to the Emperor, remember that.” “I have.” Gawain said “so I hope, but accuse I did not.” the Celestian walked down the stairs to the Basilica.

Inside the meeting Philip left the next step was planed “we need to find Lazerian he has the crown, you said squad Indomitable would do it?” Logan nodded to Inquisitor Holzberg “indeed if any one can they can.” “what about this second item a sword forged on mars and blessed by the sisters?” the Chaplin asked Holzberg spoke “the easiest thing to do would be to make such a item, we need a sword made on mars and then we find a Living Saint and have her bless it.” 

Elliot huffed “Find a Living Saint that’s easy here I got five of there phone numbers in my little black book.” Logan chuckled “date one in high school.” the reference went over every one else head

“never mind,” Logan corrected him self when Jeskia started looking hard at him “the point is were can we find one? Do any such swords exist meaning we don't have to find a living saint?” Holzberg thought hard then “Forge world Skillon has a sword dating to the dark days of the Heresy I can think of no item more blessed by the Omnissiah in a 180 light year distance.” 

Logan coughed “Good they owe us for fending off the ork invasion some 83 years ago,” looking smug, “not one landing craft got to the surface.” Fabian was unimpressed “good you go there bring Philip and Gawain with you,” Holzberg turned his gaze to Jeskia “and give Gawain her squad you been holding back but now you must.” she gave a short sharp hiss 

“and with that I call this meeting to a end.” Holzberg said. They all stood up to leave to there posts as Jerrilyn left to head to his command desk, he still had to plan a war the war for Kelof IV Logan grabbed his shoulder “what were those commissars names again?” 

5 hours latter

Jeskia was annoyed it reeked off her and Gawain was forced to follow very closely down the passages of Basilica Beatus refero. “Holzberg told me to give you a squad, I am sending a small detachment of troops to go with these foolishness,” she stopped in front a door “so I present your squad.” and with that turned and left.

Gawain looked at the door it had writing on it cover

“Sqadla Martia
Pro Sins of preteritus ,
verus devoveo of tendo
Pro Imperator es ago in posterus.”

“Squad Martyrdom.
For the Sins of the past,
For the true devoted of the present
For the Emperor are lives in the future.”

not the Moto of any thing that does things by half's.

Opening the door she found SquadRepntia they were on bunks, praying silently to themselves each faceing a small shrine set into the back wall. They did not notice her till they finished and then they, weirdy turned to face her as one.

The first thing that she noticed was that fact that each sister had a brand, or tattoo below there left eye the Flu de leas. Next that each sister had a overly solum look even the barely a sister (by there standards) 21 year old there. 

“um I am Sister Gawain.” the silence continued then “psst.” she looked to see a sister cleaning a bolter her right side facing her, not looking at her, in the shadow under a bunk bed “your are new Superior?” “yes.” Gawain said more surely then she felt. “I am.”

“psst,” she looked up showing the right side of her face, and the red glow of a bionic eye. “you have not the wisdom nor piety to be what you claim, I know what Holzberg said, and he is wrong you do not lead this squad in truth.” 

Gawain took a deep breath then spoke “well no matter what you think or do not I am sister superior.” “athority doses not equal respect.” the to locked eyes at each other, blue eyes to brown, and a robotic red one, eye to eye.” 

The sister stood up and walked walked out, bumping Gawain as she walked, scraping the two sets of power armor, and left the room. 
Turning to the other sisters she asked “so who she?” a voice chirped up “Sister Ellion she grew up on Cassandrin.” another one chirped in “a few years before she came to us she got caught in that big chaos raid on the Mechanicus.” “in the battle she got in melee with a sorcerer, and won.” “but during the battle the chaos magick got to her.” each voice added in turn 

“got to her right eye so she took a knife and gouged her own eye out.” no wonder she did not respect me Gawain thought she had the will and skill to be a leader. Gawain shook the thought out of her head “dose any one know were she went? I need to tell her were leaving for Skillon tomorrow and she needs to know.” no one knew so she sat down on one of the bunks to wait. 

“leaving warp in 4,3,2,1.” on the count of one the Blood Storm emerged from the warp in the asteroid fields of Incondra, a Pulsar around it spun the remains of its planets and the Guardian. 

The Guardian was a relic of the dark age technology it was a sturdy well built star base. It only feature that made it note worthy was the Trojan power field. It used the Pulsars electromagnetic field to power it own systems and weapons it made more then enough power for itself and in fact a number of space hulks had be welded to its frame and it proved power enough for all of them.

The end result was ungainly and ugly looking, but effective. And it was Lazerian primary base.

“you got warp jumping down to a science don't you?” he Lazerian said Romula smiled “as much as it can be.” the Blood storm pulled into docking bay of the Guardian the Battle Cruiser was like a toy next to this intergalactic structure. Soon the crew of the blood storm left leveing only the designated crew who stayed to watch over it.

Getting off Lazerian was intercepted by Jackson a Space Marine commander he had “Lazerian.” “while you were gone we had visitors.” “imperials?” Lazerian was concerned the damage he inflected was often disproportionate to the number of marines he had a and determined assault would significance damage and possible take the base form him.

“no, there in the cantina there leader wishes to speak to you.” the two made there way down the hall way “anything about them?” “first of all there all women and there devoted to Slaanesh.” “anything that makes this group worth noting?” “there have power armor stolen from sister of battle and some how turned it to chaos, they are very heavily armed with sonic guns, and a few blastmasters, have you ever seen seen a sonic pistol?” “humm, interesting.” “they also came with a decent contingent of heretical guardsmen and hinted that space marines might be coming.” the sliding door opened reveling the room. 

It was the heart of the base in times of battle it was a briefing room, and a command hub, a place to address troops before operations and in between such times it was a pub compleat with dancing girls.

But now in the center were the strange warriors. There armor was in shades of pink and purple, but oddly there armor did not bear any imperial symbols, Choas armor typical had some, defaced to be sure but there were there. The room was quiet as if they did not want to annoy the strangers. 

When he came it went silent expect for one of the Amazons as he had come to think of them. She had bight purple hair, dyed likely by the brown roots on her head. Her blue eyes were pirceing. Her armor was the most intricate and well built. 

“so your Lazerian judging by how it went silent.” Lazerian face crunched up. “you have me at a disadvantage my dear, why are you here?” she stood up still holding her drink (a Khorneate surprise) “for the reason you just left for, did you get the artifact?” “I ask the question on my base, I ask again why are you here?” putting more threat in it.

“what did the prophecy say you need?” Lazerian thought about it and said it out loud “the crystal skull, the Skull of Aragath, the Helm of infinity and the soul of a bride of the Empe,,” he cut off “your that bride?” he said in suprise

she drunk her glass to the down to the dredges down as he spelled it out “took you long enough.” Lazerian rallied quickly “I thought it meant a sister fallen as in killed not, you.” “what can I say I say, I am chosen.” “a claim not to be taken lightly.” but given how if they were as zealous to Slaanesh as they had been to the Emperor it could be a valid one Lazerian thought even as he said it 

“perhaps but we have the power to back it up.” “I see, I never did get a name.” the, Canoness? Chuckled “you might know it, Gawain.”


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

is any one reading? i dorp a atom bomb of a plot twist and nothing? can i get some feed back here?! I like knowing if people are reading this? i keep writeing but if no ones read this i might not be posting.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*chapter 20 part 1 to there goals.*

i doubt any one reading this, but i will post for forms sake. 

that night Lazerian was having a private word with one of his chaos sorcerers, Lekin “so where did this Gawain come from?” “Lekin was sitting a chair he thought about it for a moment then replied “I can think of only one place.” Lazerian turned from his window “well?”

“you recall that raid on Cassandra? I lead a detachment on my own goal in the 8th company stronghold, there I took every book I could find. Only a handful where the spell books I hoped seems we broke into the true vault minutes before they rallied and we had to leave and despite that the book were interesting despite the lack of spells..”

“of the books I found a few were on pre-Imperial philosophy, or it was a experimental mathamatic book.” “well was it philosophy or experimental math?” Lazerian said sitting down in a second chair. 

“both, the philosophy it spoke was backed up with the math. It seems in the long gone days the old Tech priests of that spent a lot of time wondering about the universe, whats it made of and were it come from.”

“the theory the book expounded was that the universe was made of strings.” “yarn?” “no, it form what I gathered it made the assumption that electrons and quarks are 1 dimensional there four strings.” Lazerian chuckled “techno heresy brother Electrons are 0 dimensional. So the adepts of mars have claimed.” “since when did I care?” Lekin chuckled 

“true, true you were saying?” “well in order for the strings to exist you need more dimensions then just the 4 we live in, length width, hight and time. The math showed up word of 11 such dimensions.” “So she came from one of these 11?” Lazerian asked “no, the strings of are universe form a membrane or just brane. The branes exist every were but you can not see them there closer then your clothing to your skin but you can't touch them.”

“and she came from a brain?” “Brane is the spelling the book used but yes. These branes are each a Parallel universe with history's and time lines radically different from are own. In ares Horus lost, but in others he won, in others still he never betrayed at all.”

“I think I see, no wait were does the warp come in?” “it exists out side this. I spoke only of the physical world. There are many worlds but one warp.” “good, it hard enough dealing with gods as is, if there were more then 4, so then how did she get here?”

Lekin smiled “need I answer that one?” “what?” “you your self seek such a gate, “a gate between realms” the temple said.” he spoke “this portal would work like a chaos gate save in leading to the warp it leads to a Parallel universe. The only other way to get to such a world would be though the physical and only the Necrons might have the technology for that.” 

“hope not if so they could pull troops out of a world were they already rule the universe.” Lazerian thought out loud Lekin smiled “or one were chaos rules. Think of it a black crusade at the drop of hat.” 

“lets not get ahead we need two more artifacts and I know were one is. The helm of Infinity is in a inquisitor stronghold we need get and take it. Were deal with the skull next.” “how do you plan on that?” Lazerian “we got to get some help.” “you plan on going to the Maelstorm?” “Indeed.” 

“well gods speed, you bringing that new ship?” “no I have a a plan for that one, one your part of. You will command the ground force.” he smiled “very well.” 

“Lazerian?” Romula asked he had been asked to the ship bay were new ships were striped down for parts or modified. Lazerian turned to face him “good your here I have something for you.” “sir?” turning Lazerian looked back out the window, “there what do you see.” Romula walked over “I see a new cruiser, another Blood Strom?” “in a sense, same modification, but one difference, shes yours.” “Mine?” he was surprised 

“indeed you served me well, so well you going to be given your own ship.” “sir, I,” “ no need for thanks.” Lazerian said “there are conditions, one tenth of any loot you do get, second your astropath must be one I provide so no one can trace you back to me third you must get me the skull of Aragath.”

“tall order, where is it?” “Aragath was tricked by the Raven Guard into attacking a overwhelming ork force he was killed and his head was put on pike, with luck it should still be there.” 

“any idea how I suppose to do that?” “Your a ground force for the job we may be able to bargain the head from them failing that we have my Alpha Legion squad to take it form them if that fails then were wipe them out if we must.”

“right, then she mine?” “ Lazerian smiled “indeed incentive works wonders. Then the whole one tenth of your loot and astropath thing comes in.” “a crew?” “I think you have enough idealists to form a skeleton crew.” unlike most of the traitors out there Romula Horner was not a Heretic he just did not like the Imperium. 

“You have a name yet?' “Lazerian said Romula smiled “the Hyperion.” “not my choice but your ship now get me that skull!”

they were now in the docking bay minites after sending Romula out on his mission the Blood storm loomed before them. “sir the blood storm ready to leave.” “excellent.” Lazerian said then a voice stopped him “you going some where?” turned he saw Gawain, followed by 10 of her sisters“yes why do you care?” “me and my sisters are going with you.”

“I already have the max number of marines that Akeladon allows foreign lords on his planet.” “but were not marines.” “he not going to except that logic.” “I am coming.” 

Lazerian thought about it, it was a small thing pick your battles was his motto “very well, squad Murder stay behind.” the grumbled but they obeyed. Then all of them went up a ramp to the hanger by it closing behind them.

The bay sirens went off evacuating the bay. Then the doors opened and in a pulse of flame the Blood Storm surged from the bay. A moment latter the warp drives flared to life and the ship surged into a cloud of red lighting all drives full to the dark maw.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Chapter 20 part2 Lazerians plan.*

Meanwhile on Kelof IV

“ah good you came Elliot.” Logan said “indeed, may I ask why?” Logan sighed “you will make for forge world Skillon in a hour, and ive lender you one of my Nova Escort's Vessels the Star Walker for transports but I will not go with you.”

“Commander?” Elliot was puzzled “Holzberg has said, well forget him since when did we care but the prophecy?” “Kelof is still under the shadow of the warp we can't leave it to be consumed. Fear not though the 8th company will meet you at Skillon, last I heard almost 50 brothers will be there lead by Toran.” “Toran? Of the second Blood War?” 

Logan smiled “indeed the child himself. But you need to get ready to leave when the time comes you will need to be ready.” “indeed, good bye Logan may we meet back upon Cassandra.” 

at the landing bay Philip company loaded upon a Shuttle along with Gawains squad “so what we waiting for?” Philip asked no one in particular “Elliot.” another said. Then Philip heard a new voice “this the 1st spec op?” leaning out form his seat Philip looked them over. They were Casandra's with urban camouflaged great coats standard for regiments supplied by Cassandra. Every other man lugged a heavy weapon between them. 

“yes, you joining?” “Jerrilyn assigned us to you for heavy weapon support.” “well get strapped in were leaving soon, I think we been here a while yet.” “we are leaveing.” Philip winced it was the commissar “who are you? Why are you here?” Philip interjected “there been assigned to the 1st spec op to give heavy weapon to are arsenal.” as he spoke the men sat and strapped in. 

“I see.” the shuttle doors shut “time to leave.” Von Cellab walked back up the shuttle to the cab and the shuttle shock as it took off, until it did then it was a smooth ride into space. Aboard the Star walker the Guardsmen rapidly mad themselves home.

The intercom flared to life “attention all Guardsmen and Sisters of battle we are leavening for the Skillon system in 2 earth minties or 4 local ones. Please remember this is a space marine ship so be sure to keep you rooms tidy or we will kill you. Have a present day.” was it just Philip or did he hear snickering before it turned off. 

He was sharing his room with one of the Cassandrin's who chuckled “ingore him just a scout playing with the PDA.” Philip was not completely sure.

The intercom went to life “disregard that part about killing you, prepare for warp jump in 5,4,3,2,1.” Nothing the jump was a anticlimax, now all that was a head was a week of boring travel.

The planet Sorradon, named after one of the 541 million names of chaos in the universe (itself was number 632,231)
ruled by Akeladon it was a major hub when pirates return they need a place to drink,eat and rest. Akeladon made a killing of them though he him self boasted an army of almost 200 marines and many times that in human heretics. 

It had only one city on it , made of heretics (and a few non heretics) and rebels to whom the Imperium was intolerable, but were ready to fight it. It was words like this tha traitors got a fair bit of man power, from the children of true rebels. It was they that kept rebel in well arms to due primitive, simple and effect arms industry. 

Out side of Asphodel the planet was divided into the Field of Slayers, devoted to Khorne were the land changed each at the end of 4 day, presenting new ways and tactics to slaughter, The Pits, were all manor of sickness and plagues were forged along with twisted beast of flesh and blood to carry them. The lands of the Da mad, were buildings of crystal with impossible shapes rose skyward curropting and twisting the mind of those who stayed and lived within and last the Fields of Flesh a perfect land that drew you in never to leave it as it drew you farther and farther and into parano and living only for feeling till what you had was nothing you wanted more. 

suffice to sat Asphodel was the one relative safe point on the planet.

Akeladon had only one rule to visit you could only bring less then 80 marines with you and only 30 could go on world at a time. Lazerian was walking down it streets as he made a path to Akeladons palace. Behind him trailed 10 marines, and Gawain. “So this is Asphodel, not like New Terra.” a few of the 'citizens' turned to look at her. 

Turning Lazerian stared at her “you know shut up don't tell about where you from.” she giggled in that annoying way Slaaneshshals did when theres a slight hummer only they get. “it a poke in the eye of Earth the anthium of all they hold dear.” 

“Well don't talk about!” turn he kept walking at the main gate he spoke “you can go enjoy your self this is private meeting.” as his troops went to there favorite bars he spoke to Gawain and her troops “don't cause trouble, I been regretting this the more they stare at us. I am on thin another ice here as it is.” “why?” he thought that over, hold a ace you sleeve if she did not know why bother. “none of your Emperor blessed business.” and with that he pushed open the gate, got eyed by a half dozen snipers, and entered.

Inside the compound he entered the main buildings hall way were Akeladon was holding court. “and why did you fail me again?” the poor Marin in question was almost babbling “my lord,we had no chance, the loyalist came at us to strong, they had to many guns, to much armor, to much,,” “suddenly a chain sword spun though the air and cleaved his helmet apart. “Failure on your part?” he said with smiled clear from under his Terminator helmet. Then he noticed Lazerian.

“But lets brush such unpleasantness aside. We have are favorite little spawn!” standing up he walked down form his throne “so how is life this side of Sanity treating you?” “madness has it perks, but I wish to speak to you of a, transaction.” motioning to his guards “leave us.” nothing happened, but they were hidden any way. 

“so why are here? Another grand plan?” “hay you could have rich off New Vagus but you turned me down.” “I am a Chaos Warlord! I don't rig slot Machines!” “and what about Dark Eldar deal we made we made those poor imperials never knew they built the city atop a warp gate.” 

“I did not say they do not work, I just said you have one every other week.” “this time I need a item from a Inquisitor strong hold, I have the equipment but not the men.” “tall order, what kind of equipment?” Lazerian smiled “artillery, as many as we can get on world.” “what kinds?” “any and all, though the Manticores are what I am most proud of.” Akeladon shock his head “you never run out of things to pull out of your sleeves.” 

Lazerian smiled his supply came from a armory world that was over run by Hivefleet Kraken. Having no need for the metal weapons of war Kraken left them alone hidden in there countless bunkers under the crust. Though they broken open and drank the biological weapon other things, tanks, ammo, gun, missiles, rockets, even unstable atomic weapons and rearer still devices were untouched.

The Imperium meant to come back. But they are slow and forgetful at best. And the longer they took the more weapons would be turned upon them. Meanwhile weapons by the macro ton were being moved to , a barren useless word he him self had found once. It had nothing worth on it and all explorers to it died horrible mysterious deaths.

Still only a fraction of the caches had been found on a big planet. That had to be more, much more. So he would not tell of his source, it was all he had to keeping his small warband strong enough for his visions of what could be.

“ so you have the guns, how are we suppose to take it?” Lazerian pulled a roll of paper from his robe pocket “this is how.” “the fortress is built on a frozen world, almost 13 Kelvin.” “Kelvin?” “o sorry tech priest measure, negative 434 Fahrenheit Ulla is so cold it has seas of liquid Neon, rivers of Helium, and Hydrogen lakes, its atmosphere is thick enough of to compress some of it in its gas's to solid form.”

he gathered his thoughts “even space marines in full power armor would be hard pressed to survive, though watching a Space Wolf try would be fun. However the strong hold has a massive flaw.” “and that is?” Akeladon questioned “when building it the sought only the most in hospital planet they could find but the stone and metal walls are fragile if anything touch them at even this rooms temperature would shatter them and I got plenty of incendiary weapons.

“That could work, what about orbital support?” “are ships should be able handle it. Ulla is on a shipping lane so the ships are all hidden 5 light seconds away when they do show up they be attack and we have time to lays some mines and dig in.”

“I go along with this, 60:40 my way.” Lazerian chuckled “I put the most out for this, my guns and ammos worth more then you Marines, 40:60 my way.” he gave a grim smile. “50:50?” Akeladon put his hand out Lazerian thought about then he grabbed it “deal.” 

the detials would be hashed out when they got there forces together. Akeladon was walking him out “so why do you want this stronghold so?” “it has a item I need.” “for?” “if it works you find out.” Akeladon shock his head “I wish I was chosen to Tzeentch some times for all I can't follow you plots.”

at the gate Lazerian frowned, there was Gawain, surrounded by four high space marine. “your follower?” Lazerian shrugged “ally, for now.” “should I stop it?” “no, let see what she can do.”

She was playing the little girl thing to a par “no I don't think so, I waiting for some one.” the nearest one grabbed her hand “come on we got a good time planed.” she wrenched back “I think not.” he reached again more forcefuly“come we I got,,” they never found out what he had. For Gawain had had enough. Extending from her wrist joint a long flowing whip of bight purple energy came out and in one one stemless movement sliced though his helmet and cut 5 inches into his head and into his brain.

Then she turned on his cohorts spining around she wrapped the whip around a second one shoulder, right were the big pad meets the chest plate. 

Grabbing the other end with the same hand the whip came out of she gave a short sharp tug and the energy whip cleaved his entire arm off. And though a space marine can survive that they can not what she did next. Swinging the whip side ways she cut though the chest plate and slashed his left lung and bits of one of his heart apart. 

Spinning around she cracked around one of there chainswords
yanked it out of his hand she caught in her other hand and then threw it back at him motor screaming the whole way it when right into his chest plate and stuck there.

“ERRAAGH!” The last one had a chain axe draw and now was charging. swinging the whip wide she wrapped it around his forearm, yanked him off balance and on the ground the she drove the spike of her high heel though his armored glove, his hand, and a good inch into the cobblestone. Then with her left hand (the one with out the whip) she drew her sonic pistol pointed it at his head and fired. 

A ear pirceing screech filled the air more then a handful of window shattered. Lazerian morphed a pair of sonic compensator in his own ears and the screams turned in to words, chaos words of great power. (if I wrote them you go insane) he promptly turned compensator into a less effective model making it unintelligible again. But from what little he heard it was in essence selling his soul for personal favor to the Slaanesh, clever. 

After a 15 seconds the scream stopped, at some point during that the Marine died. Turning she gave him a smile, she knew he had been watching the whole time, would she have done that anyway or was it for his entertainment? Lazerian shock his head it did not matter. She was need that was that. Akeladon “ouch,” he rubbed his ears even if they were under a terminator helmet “allys like that bare close watching less they become the one giving the orders.” Lazerian was defensive in tone, that hit his only nerve he had enough problems with orders due to his nature. “don't fret, its all in hand.”


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*chapter 21 docking on Skillon*

“emerging from warp in, 3,2,1.” the ship shuddered for a second then it stopped the intercom flared to life “we have emerged from the warp roughly 1,500 miles from Skillon if you look out the port side view ports you should be able to see the forge world.”

Philip was in the mess hall in no such positron so it meant little to him. “Philip, Gawain and Elliot please report to hanger bay A.”

that did matter to him so stuffing the rest of his sandwich in to his mouth as he could he stood up and walked down there. He got there last Gawain was leaning against Elliot's left leg “stop that.” he rumbled “you leaven finger prints on the paint.” she simple laughed “if there's scratch from your armor your going to buff it out.” Philip could not tell if he was joking. 

“ok.” Elliot said “the plan is to to land on Skillon and form there we convince Arch Magos Gatong to lend us the sword. The 8th company battle barge Justicar should be there they know what we need and should have opened the diplomatic wrangling which to be frank you to will have little to do with.” 

“works for me I can't convince my brother to lend my money to save my life,” Philip said the in a mutter “which he didn't.” Gawain nodded with the sentiment “good, shall we go?” 

the Star Walker pulled into a special reserved docking bay for space marines,inquisitors and other imported guests. A docking boom extended and locked around hanger bay then a green light flashed “the out side pressured.” Elliot said and started to walk out it with Gawain and Philip close behind.

No one meet them they walked down the boom arm in silence then “if this is a snub they have a lot of explaining to do.” Elliot said. Then a voice piped up “not a snub.” turning “Just, in awe.” they party of three stopped and stared at the new comer. 

He stood on the celling, it seemed the artificial gravity allowed the floor and roof to be used interchangeably for coming and going. He spoke again, it was a young voice, “I have been sent to greet you in the name of the Forge world of Skillon.” he calmly dropped form the ceiling and spun in mid air landing on his feet a dark red robe covering form head to toe. 

His left arm was a mechanical one with wires and servos exposed his right was a massive wrench which right then he opened and closed along his back 8 mechanical tenticals extended each paire had a different sort of clasper or more electronic fittings like plugs and at lest two arc wielder, (one per arm pair.

“I have never seen a fabled Mark II dreadnought so forgive my silence I was curious.” Elliot chuckled “the folly of youth. perchance whats you name young sir?” he chuckled him self reaching up to his hood he should him self.

He had blond hair that framed a fair face (though the nose was a bit pronounced) he had blue eyes, and oddly a bar code tattooed between his eyes but odder still was the face it self, she was a girl. A young one but a girl none the less.

“I am Keela daughter to the late Arch Magos Gatong.” 

shock then Philip “not counting Gawain I have never seen a female Tech Priest.” Elliot then, and his words has more weight to them due to his age and nature, “nor have I, I was aware that Gatong had a, female companion but I did not know that it had born fruit, nor that it could honestly.” 

then a bit belatedly “Late Arch Magos, what happened to him?” “he died a fort night of years back a viral infection.” “a virus killed Gatong? I thought Magos as technologically upgraded as he was did not get sick.”

“you mis under stand, a computer virus, it was playing havocs with are systems for a month before hand we had just got it under control when it hit him. His whole brain being what it was it stopped his heart and sent him into shock at the same time.” “I see.” Elliot said.

“very well follow me Arch Magos Reming will want to see you.” she led them out of the boom and down the arm to the main wing the base. “so miss, Keela how common are female tech priests.” Philip asked “not very. One of the first every still lives to this day, Magos Penelope though she likes the term Explorator.” 

Elliot spoke “you know why we are here Keela.” “no its not for a lowly one such as me to know. Though you fellow marines got here a week back.” she turned around but kept walking backward maintaining eye contact and foreword momentum. “they seem quite agitated with Reming so it dose not seem to be going well.” 

“yes and the fact that we are not supplied from here means we don't have to be light handed.” “indeed.” and with that Keela spun around and walked normally.

Philip noticing Gawain had dropped back did so as well. “you've been silence whats wrong?” she sighed “what am I? A Metal Martyr. Are Ordo always been a controversy one, we take fire from both the Sisterhood and from the Tech Adepts. The sisters say we worship the machine and that we have no right to be sisters of battle. We don't but try telling a Canoness that. On the other hand the Tech Adepts say we don't worship the machine, therefore we have no right to repair what we do. It a never ending battle the sisters know were needed, but they don't have to like it.”

“is it any wonder I am silent? If you don't say anything nothing you say can be thrown back at you.” Philip nodded and just followed Keela silently. 

They soon got to a sort of mono rail in the center of the main arm from which the booms extended “my apology but we had to get a cargo lift here for you Elliot forgive the lack of comfort as befitting you station.” 

“no problem for me.” he walked onto the flat bed behind the passenger car.

High intensity magnets locked him to it to keep him from coming off of it. Now that he stopped walking Keela head perked up “you have a knock of some kind your turbine, whats wrong?” “a ripper got in and chewed on it.” she winced “thats a old rare mark of jet turbine. That said we may have one I don't know you have to ask Reming that question.” 

“I may at that.” he replied as Keela, Philip and Gawain got in. the passenger car which then accelerated rapidly.

Inside it had soft leather seats, plush carpets and a full drink table, along with in each corner a Skitarii griping a auto gun in steel arms. “don't worry bout them there protection.” “For us or from us?” Philip asked “for you of course.” 

“ya.” right Philip said then he sat down on a leather sofa. “sheesh this is,” he searched his slang vocbulary “ten times ten Spec's” “what?” Gawain asked “ten times what a worker on Yothen makes, Ten Spec's of Cassandrian coin. Means very, very extravagant. So how long this trip take.” 

Keela smiled “we need to get from the docking boom were the Star Walker docked, to the capital spire were the Magos lives. Not counting in any unforeseen problems should take only 10 hours.” blank looks then “the capital spire is on the other side of the planet from the docks, a oversite by are great founders we can do nothing to over come that.” 

another smile “a drink perhaps?” she reached over to a box beside her chair opposite there couch and opened it Gawain shock her head “no thanks I'm sworn off intoxicants of any kind.” Keela: “no problem we got plenty of non intoxicating drinks.” Gawain thought about it “Spiced Mulberry tea?” Keela pulled a bottle out “how do you take it?” “plain,warm.” 
Philip shrugged “a plain coffee please.” “you two have no fun.” Keela said as she pulled out another two more bottles, (with the servo arms on her back) and popped the the caps on all three.

She pulled cups out from the chest her servo arms doing all the work quickly. After giving them there drinks she waited for them to finish. Then she started asking questions.

“so why are you here?” Gawain siped her tea, “we need a item from you forge world Reming knows what.” “thats not what I meant, why do you need the item?” Gawain and Philip exchanged looks then Philip spoke “we need it to stop a choas Heretic.”

“really? What's his plan?” she said as she poured them a bit more to drink. “we not sure something about a gate between realms.” “interesting,” Keela muttered “did you add something to the Tea? Tastes a bit, off.” Gawain said “of course not. Now more about this gate.”

the train stopped and the magnetic grapples loosed on Elliot's feet. The train station had a elevator at the rear of it that was big enough for even Elliot the dreadnought. 

“This way.” Keela said as she lead Philip and Gawain off the train. “so how was the ride?” Elliot said over his shoulder Gawain spoke up “not bad, it was fun.” and laughed.

Elliot turned “Gawain?” it was like she, no they were drunk and while Philip may fall to that sin at times Gawain was a sister of battle. “did you have something to drink in there?” “ya Keela was nice she kept refilling are cups.” Philp, not quite a slur but not by much.” “Keela.” Elliot hissed spinning sharply and in two steps was right behind her.

Swing his arm up he grabbed her and slammed her against a pillar and, with a almost comical pifft, lit his heavy flamer pilot light. “you drugged my friends, give me one reason not to torch you.” she looked smug, or rather as smug as some one could look in the grip of a 8 ton dreadnought, which is quite smug if the said dreadnought is surrounded by “how about the 8 Skitarii sounding you with melta guns?” 

rotating slightly he saw them, 4 to the left 4 to the right and they did indeed have Melta guns Elliot loosed a word that would have earned him a week of kitchen duty from a chaplain had he been a scout. 

Not letting go of Keela he spoke “whats you angle?” “a message of sorts. Know to whom you deal with.” “so why drug them?” “I need to know that which they knew and they would not speak the facts before me.” “you know how close you are to me killing you?” “very, but you won't you need something from us, need it bad, and should you go public with this incident Toran will bring it up and good luck getting the sword of Skillon.”

“you need us, and should we come to you it will be because are forge world is on the line, as it was before and in such life or death odd you will come to us.”

Silence then Elliot let her go “you should have been a inquisitor.” “perhaps, but Skillon big enough for now.” then turning to the Skitarii “so where do they fit in?” “I can't tell all. Come Reming waiting.” 

she led the 3 onto the elevator then it lifted them up to meet them with Reming.

They stopped half way up to drop Gawain and Philip into there room where the promptly slept off the alcohol that was sneaked into there drinks. And Elliot went to meet with Reming master of Forge world Skillon.


----------



## dandan1350

Mind Blown :shok::shok::shok: 
Is Gawain the one who's 19? and she's slaneesh ummmmmmmmm if so WTF amazing writing!

so she's like good but actually bad...


----------



## Ultra111

I haven't red this all yet mate; but something I can tell from looking at the structure...

Each different speaker should have a seperate line. So when you said...



> Silence then Elliot let her go “you should have been a inquisitor.” “perhaps, but Skillon big enough for now.” then turning to the Skitarii “so where do they fit in?” “I can't tell all. Come Reming waiting.”


It should have been...

Silence then Elliot let her go “you should have been a inquisitor.” 
“perhaps, but Skillon big enough for now.” then turning to the Skitarii “so where do they fit in?” 
“I can't tell all. Come Reming waiting.” 

And then you can fit more desciption in to how they talk with eachother, who is speaking, etc. Makes it a lot easier to read, and I bet you will get more replies if you did so 

At the moment I'm finding it hard to know who is saying what.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Ultra111 said:


> I haven't red this all yet mate; but something I can tell from looking at the structure...
> 
> Each different speaker should have a seperate line. So when you said...
> 
> 
> 
> It should have been...
> 
> Silence then Elliot let her go “you should have been a inquisitor.”
> “perhaps, but Skillon big enough for now.” then turning to the Skitarii “so where do they fit in?”
> “I can't tell all. Come Reming waiting.”
> 
> And then you can fit more desciption in to how they talk with eachother, who is speaking, etc. Makes it a lot easier to read, and I bet you will get more replies if you did so
> 
> At the moment I'm finding it hard to know who is saying what.


thanks grammers alwasy been me weakness,,, ok i try to eddit the thing from scracht errgg i hate going over stuff i alrady done, well here goes.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

[email protected] said:


> Mind Blown :shok::shok::shok:
> Is Gawain the one who's 19? and she's slaneesh ummmmmmmmm if so WTF amazing writing!
> 
> so she's like good but actually bad...


no bit of a mind bender. there are *2* Gawains, are good Garwin from the start of the story and bad Gawain from a pairirel universe brought to ares by Slaanesh to help Lazerian.


----------



## Ultra111

Chapter one looks a lot better mate; well done.

My main criticism now is the grammer. You need to use things like full stops, commas, Colons, semi-colons etc a lot more. Oh and apostrophes. If you have microsoft word, run it through there and it will come up with grammar sollutions for you.

Oh and capital letters at the start of a new sentence! 

Just making the grammar perfect will enhance the story tenfold, will add a lot of structure and room for description, etc.

Have some rep for the very hard work though


----------



## dandan1350

omg omg omg they better have a how down


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Chapter 22 Showing her hand.*

“errg” Gawain said as she woke up, having never drunk before she had never had a hang over.
“wake up Gawain, come on dark as a heretic soul coffee helps a hang over.” she sat up her head pounding as she took the 'heretic' coffee and drunk it. Her head felt a little beater, placebo effect that fast. “Better?”
“a little I just had tea why does my head feel like a artillery bombardment in my head.”
“Keela sneaked alcohol in are drink for information.” 
“so why does my head feel like the aforementioned artillery bombardment?”
“hangover.” 
“and people drink for this?” she shook her head “I am going to kill Keela.”
“can't we need her forge world.”
“indeed.” Elliot yelled from the elevator as the room was to small for him. A new voice chiped in 

“she's telling us something, I don't know what though.” the Space Marine said as he leaned against a counter holding a ridiculously undersized coffee cup (though it held hot chocolate) “the politics of Skillon are all fracked up.” “I have never seen a forge world so political shattered and yet making as much equipment as they are.” Toran shock his head “Skillons a powder keg, if one man rally s his personal Skitarii the whole forge world could go up in smoke.”

“still it seems that those still jocking are the sore losers from a earlier contest to decided who rules one Reming won.” 
Philip spoke to Toran.
“so do we have the sword yet?” 
Toran gulped his (burning) hot chocolate
“no they want Cassandra to lower are tariffs, we can't do that so until we think of something else were stuck.”
“what about Keela? What she did shows she working for some one. Who?”

“I don't know.” Toran picked up a envelope from a table “she invited Gawain and Philip to see the forge world, she likely wants to say something you should go.” Gawain shock her head now that the “artillery bombardment” was winding down she noticed the marine 
“and who are you any way.” he chuckled 
“Captain Toran at you service my lady.” 
“so we take Keela up on the offer?” 
“you have no choice it seems if we wish to know more about the politics of this world. Don't take anything she gives you she broke that trust once I would not let her again.”

they watched Keela closely in same car from yesterday. 
“you know I feel you don't trust me.” Keela said.
“ya I wounder why.” Philip said.
“so what part of the forge world are you showing us?” Gawain asked 
“tank assemblage 44.” “Remming wanted you to see the ship yard but I thought Philip would be more interested in Lemans.” 
“I would.” the train stopped and Keela walked out 
“this is in fact my area on the forge world TA 44 is my responsibility. Put you ear phones on.” she said then using her wrench arm she twisted a nob opening a door.

The noise was like standing inside a metal grinder, steel crashing, bashing wielding, hot metal it assulted all the senses. 
“lovely is it not.” Keela said softly though they could hear her due to the wireless link to there head phones. 
They walked down a lane between assembly lines to ether side were countless servitors each mechanically bolting, riveting, 

they walked down the lane getting a lift about mid way before she led them up a ladder. 
“this one assemblage is 5 miles long were at the final assemblage of sponson.” at the top of the ladder “this is were the final purity of each tank is assured.” at the top there was a tech priest at work “and in lie of my job of working with you, my sister Brielle has taken over my job.”

she turned suddenly a look of surprise on her face. She wore a robe similar to Keelas her arms were replaced mechanical ones that were to big for her slender frame. 
“Keela! What are you doing here?”
“I am showing are guests the assemblage, leave.” 
“of, course.” she stuttered and left in a hurry.” 

“she nervous.” Gawain commented 
“indeed, and weak.” Keela turned and looked aimlessly over the noise assemblage 
“Remming has many powers working on him, if he gives the sword out with out something in return it will weaken him. But there is a solution to this problem.” 
“what?” Philip asked 
Keela turned to face them 
“offer him a deal, you will acquire a rare bit of technology for him, in return he will grant you the sword with no hassle save if you lose it.” 

“why does he need this to come from us?” Philp asked 
“he can't propose it, he wants the image that the great Mechanicus chapter wants on his will.” 
“and us giving him a term does that how?” Gawain said 
Keela chuckled 
“he will deliberate and waste time.” see the look of incomprehension she added “show contempt, And your delegation will except it with out a word. He will give you a yes 2 weeks later. Say anything to the word of how long its taking and you will never see the sword. This will make his unstable regime stronger.” 

“Politics.” Philip said with a sneer. Keela had a smile 
“fun is it not.” 
“so why are you telling us now?” 
“so you don't waste time during those two weeks twiddling your thumbs during that time.”

“what is the tech you want us to find?” Gawain asked Keela had a strange smile 
“it can be found on Orama.” 
“wait, thats the moon of Yothen!” Philip said “a more horrid hive of scum, villain and debasement can't be found this side of loyalty.” 
“you know it?” Keela said 
“my brother held his bachelor party there, came back with zero money and reeking of the under side of a well used bar table.”

“that Orama.” Keela said “in one of the old factorys there a path that leads to the a chamber, thats all we know as Yothen suddenly grow frosty at are presence and chased us off.” Philip chuckled 
“I remember reading about that incident in school before I dropped out the survey team lead was caught with the bribing local gangs, a crime on Yothen, as long as your caught and they don't look hard unless the governor tells them to.” 

“a misstep, there not about to let us on that planet again so soon.” Keela said
“33 years is soon?” Philp said 
“it is when the Governor has had his life extended to be 220.” Keela frowned, “we had him a strangle hold till Cassandra could make the drugs needed.” 
“So whats the tech?” Gawain asked again 
“nothing big just a rear mark of jet engine, the same Elliot uses. A rare mark now, but not when we get the STC.” Keela said 

silence then Keela spoke up 
“tours over lets go back so you may act upon this new intel.” she said with sly smile.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

[email protected] said:


> omg omg omg they better have a how down


oh took me while to figer how down out rest assued they meet and sparks will fly.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*chapter 23 meeting the familey and OBLITRATION!*

Back in the royal suit Philip and Gawain related there experience. Elliot pieced it to gather 
“there are two possibility's, first Keelas in Remming's camp as doing his will which would mean Remming is smarter then Toran estimated.” Toran huffed 
“I doubt it, hes pious in tech priest way, but hes a few servos sort of a servitor I know I can judge one a mile away.”
So whats the second possibility?” Philip asked

“she playing her own game.” Elliot rumbled “how, or why is a question but if the first is possibility is wrong she has great personal influence. Would explain why she had to drug Philip and Gawain to get the information, or maybe.” 

“What Elliot?” Toran asked
“Remmings a fool, but Keela has brains in spades she plays angles, is brilliant beyond what I would expect from such a young women.” he shrugged “no matter if we want the sword we need to get this STC no matter who rules. I say me, Philip and Gawain go get this STC while you Toran stay and keep the image he, or she we unsure who's in charge, wants.” 

“I agree,” Toran said “but take some of my marines I don't really 60 of them only 20.” 

“good should we leave soon?” Philip asked
“I see no reason why not.” Elliot said “I radio the star walker and get Keela to get us a transport.” unhappy faces “it that or a we ride a public shuttle.” 

“Lazerian the Hyperion has returned.” Lazerian turned to face the heretic who brought the news 
“good does she have the item?” 
“they say yes, though they lost 55 men, 25 space marines and the Dark Eldar cult Forbidden joy swear ending vengeance against you.”

“theres a story behind those numbers, don't have time now for it. Tell him to dock and prerp for troop boarding Ill get the troops ready.” 

Lazerian walked from his forge room were he had been interrupted all the why his internal intercom buzzed sending orders though out the base.

His team of specialists were soon ready and heading to the docking bays. He already had loaded the siege equipment and shells aboard the Blood Strom. A voice interrupted his seamless brain to intercom transmission.

“so you getting the last artifact?” Lazerian sighed, this alliance with Gawain was getting old, fast.
“yes, you and Captain Vandis will be left behind I doubt your armor can take where were going.” 

“I will watch the station while you gone.” Gawain said Lazerian counted to 10 slowly getting his half demonic temper under control. 

“no, you have a new job. This is a campaign we must complete are goal yes, but we must keep are foes from theres.” he had been walking to the hanger the whole time now he turned to face her “are spy's say a task force from Skillon is now heading to Orama the perfect place to kill them.” 

“how is the shrine world of Orama the perfect place to kill them.” Lazerian laughed 
“Orama? A shrine world? I literally don't know what universe your from but it's the farthest thing from that and still be loyal.”

“very well find there task force and kill them.” 
“just about the size of it. She smiled 
“good I can use the reinforcements that are due soon.”

Lazerian had turned to head to the hanger when he turned on a dime 

“reinforcements? What Reinforcements?” 
she giggled 
“your a commander your self. You should know that you don't put all your eggs in one basket why should the chaos gods make the error.” 

Lazerian stared at her
“remember whoas in charge.” 
“all the time.”
“good, or I will be forced to remind you.”
“very well, have fun Lazerian the Obliterator.” 

he was getting tired of false starts to the hanger at this point 
“what did you call me?”
“the Obliterator, I heard men call you that you have to earn a title like that.” 
so she does not know.

“you have the Alpha legion squad there my best scouts and assassins.” she gave him a odd look then accepted it.

She turned and walked off. She would have to take one of the stealth ships, still not his problem he only gave her the job at the last moment to keep her from his station he did not trust her. 

With in a hour the ships were loaded and preped. 
“Romula are the ships ready?” 
“Yes Lazerian, both the Blood Storm and the Hyperion are fully functional and ready for warp jump.” 

“Romula the Shade just entered the warp.” a sensor officer said the Shade was one of Lazerian stealth ships. 
“that would be Gawain. Ready for jump Romula? If so then jump.”

“yes sir.” he looked at his watch and spoke into a com link with the blood storm “all ships prep for warp jump, jump in 5,4,3,2,1” the ships seamlessly hopped into the warp for a 2 day trip.

The Star Walker pulled into a dock above Yothen. The moon Orama visible off the port side window the Philip now stared out of 

“penny for your thoughts?” Gawain asked to his left.
“on Yothen that a fair bit of coin. Being drafted is called the the Saint Tella trip.”
“Tella? The saint who walked though the demonic fire and emerged broken, burnt and scared from head to toe only to have the Emperor restore her to full unscathed body and lead her to paradise?” 

“you knew that off the top of your head?” she nodded “to be blunt Yothen sucks, there are only three ways off world, save up a ton of money from at least 3 generations back and buy a legitimate passport, get a gang to do something illegal, get you off world in a shipping container or forge a passport, or some then or join the Imperial guard and never see home again.”
“I think I am the only Guardsmen from Yothen to see home after joining the guard. Its hard to describe.” 

“How where you drafted?” Gawain asked 
“oh look at the time I got to go.” he walked off completely dodging the question

at a meeting later Elliot expounded the plan 
“we will clear are exploration of the factory in question with the governor, should take about a day.” 

“so what do we do when we get to the factory?” Gawain asked 
“we dig in around it and explore its chamber Keela told us about.” Elliot replied Philip spoke up 
“Elliot since its going to take a day to get the clearance we need, can I have a shore leave?” 

“your a Yothen I would be surprised if you did not. Gawain go with him, keep him out of trouble.” Philip spoke up 
“I was born here, I can keep out of trouble just fine.” 
“true, but I think it would keep the darn commissar attached to your company out of every ones hair.”

Philip nodded then turned to Gawain “if you do as I say I do agree, as I said was born here I know this planet you do not.”
she nodded Elliot spoke up 
“I radio the bay and have them prep a shuttle. Need a passport?” 
“out side of enough money to bribe any one who's a problem. No.” 

he walked off Gawain turned to Elliot 
“is it just me or has he been moody since we entered orbit?”
“memory's, Gawain, he trying to reconcile what he likely was, with his new role.”
“what was he?”
“I don't know, but Yothens are drafted from the gangsters and criminals I would be surprised to find Philip a volunteer.” he monotonely rumbled.
“he dodged the question when I asked it.” Gawain piped up with .
“good, he feels shame at it. That shows us hes reformed, if he told you he ether does not care, or has accepted it one tells us he's reformed the other does not but as clearly as shame.” 

the shuttle set down on a dirty over crowed space port among the hulk to ether side the bright purple lander stood out like a scolded thumb after sticking your hand in a tub of hot water. 

Philip got off breath the air and coughed 
“I forgot how most of Yothen smells.” Gawain was close behind in simple clothing not her power armor, though even the clothing was protective being made out of layers of carbon nanotubes and spun plasteel, common to elite regiments from Cassandra. 

“errug smells like, I don't know but even dead Tyranids smelt some how more wholesome.” 
“indeed. Come on lets go.” he walked down the ramp and entered the throng of people surging back and forth like a tide. 

The elevator was crowed to begin with but as it dropped it got less so. 
“come on.” Philip got off at the worst neighborhood, trash every were and beggars every half step,(or so it seemed to the sheltered Gawain)

“where are we going any way?” 
“my old house.” 
“oh.” 
Philip led for a lot longer until he got to a house, set into the wall like all other building this deep into the hive the house was a graffiti coated as anything else there, which is to say very. It had a slight yard walked off with razor wire. 
“wait here.” it was a order.

He opened a gate and walked up to the door and knocked on it.
A moment latter it opened 
“If I told you once I told you a million times I,,” the man cut off his rant mid way though 
“Philip? I thought you took a Saint Tella trip?!” 
“I did, its complicated but here I am.” 
“oh I see,” he was troubled 
“dad? Whats wrong?” 
“you know that job you boched?” Philip almost bit his tounge 
“it was not me it was the snake Wolf! If he had been watching not robben we would have known the Abbies (arbiters) were comen!” Philip said unconsciously sliding into Yothen slang. 
“ya well the boss was not happy and, care to come in?” 
“I would.” he enter the door and looked around the living room 
“doesn't look different. Some how I thought it should.” 
“hope your not staying.” his father said “I rented your old room out. I needed the money.” 

“I am not just stopping by now what about the boss?” 
“ya the boss was unhappy set a reward out for you actually as you were leading the hist.” 
“I tell ya,” 
“ya I know Wolf did it. But tell the boss that, Wolf was his son.”
“was?”
“took the Saint Tella trip a week after you shipped out, did not survive basic.” 

“good for him.” Philip said.

Gawain was sitting on the curb bored when a voice interupted her thoughts
“whats a girl like you doing here.” she looked up to see 3 heavily tattooed individuals staring at her. 

“waiting.” she stood up “and I advise you to leave.” as if the Bolt Pistol on her hip was not news enough to that fact. 

“o don't be like that.” he took a step forword, Gawain took 3 steps back, not of fear but so she could get a good shot at them. 
“I more step and your dead.” he smiled and gaffed at his friends and took a step forword.

Philip conversation was interupted by gun fire, close by as in right out side. His father stood up 
“that was a bolt pistol, who has one of those?” 
“Gawain.” Philip said as he stood up and walked over to a window to see two people running away from Gawain another one face down dead. Philip dad whistled 
“now thats a women you got somethen with her?” 

“hell no shes a Sister can't marry.” 
“thats a sisters? I thought sisters were pacifists?”
“that particular nonmilitant order is.” Gawain turned and walked up to the door and knocked

Philips dad opened it Gawain spoke
“I hope that man was not important but I did warn him.”
“nope, just scum. Come in Sister Gawain.” 
“thats a bit formal mister?” 
“Richard.” 
“just Gawain.”

“umm Gawain do you mind, I need to talk to my dad.” 
Richard chuckled 
“I assume you did not tell her how you bought you ticket?” 
“I would not mind hearing it.” Gawain said. 
“short tale in fact, Philip and his gang here robbed a jewelry store, got caught and drafted.”

Gawain turned to Philip
“you where in a gang?” slightly accusatory
Richard chuckled again 
“be reasonable he was bad at it, not even 16 and had used up his chances and ended up drafted.” Philip shrugged 
“not like I had much chance, you try to get out of this hell hole into a better place when the schools are built to get you to drop out, join a gang, get caught and join the guard. I mean we can't all be left on the door step of a cloister and pray are whole lives.” 

Gawain made no comment to that very true life story of hers. 
Philip spoke next 
“so dad how have you fared since I was gone?” 
“honestly? Well. The boss blames you not me and since I am such a good fence, well.” he shruged “I am doing very well.”

“oh,” Philip said and looked at a wall clock “if that things still a hour fast we need to get going before the space port gets bad.” 
“it was't?” Gawain said remembering the throng of pepole there 
“ya when the aid shuttles get there it gets packed.” 
Philip stood up pulled his dad out of his chair and gave him a hug. 
“take care dad. I doubt we will meet again.” 
“I will son you take care if your still in the guard then the trip most likely has not ended for you.”

Philip let go Richard opened the door and the two walked out. 
“you ok?” Gawain asked Philip 
“fine, lets just get to the star port.” and he started walking followed closely by Gawain. At the elevator up they were intercepted. By 4 thugs each heavily tattooed like the man Gawain killed. The lead one spoke.

“well, well, Philip Lester since when do you come back to are neighborhood?”
“Since was put in charge of the 1st Yothen spec op, Johnson.” 
he chuckled 
“heard there was some SOBen sister who killed one of my boys and I find you and the sister what a day.” 

Philip unslung his shot gun from back pack where it was hidden and jacked a shell in to it. 
“watch what you do Johnson.” 
Johnson eyed it 
“where you get the Arbie gun?” 
“one gave me it now stand aside.” 

“no I think not.” he snapped his fingers and from hidden pockets his grunts pulled pistols and for one a unfolding autogun. 

Philip opened up with a roar his shot gun fired the pellets caught Johnson in the chest and tore a huge hole in him jacking a new shell in place he fired again hitting one of the guys with a pistol.

Gawain fired at the same moment he first did and head shot the guy with the autogun a half second latter a another bullet hit the fourth guy killing him. 

Elliot slung his shot gun up again 
“that was easy was it not?” 
“Halt!”a voice behind him yelled and the bounce went form Philip's bungee 
“oh no Arbiters.” not using the slang in front of them 
“you two are under arest for murder.” Gawain turned to see a three man Arbiter team each one with a heavy Arbiter shot gun in there hand Gawain spoke up 
“they pulled weapons on us if they had not down that we would not have,,” she got no farther 

“you,” pointing to Gawain “are charged with murder, back talking to a officer and obstructing justice,” turning to Philip “you are charged with murder and illegal possession of a arbiter weapon.” meaning the shot gun Philip picked up on Kelof IV when he rode with the Arbiters to fort Lieger. 

Philip thought about something 
“I am in the guard so don't I technically fall under the Commissary?” the Abiter did not buy it
“Your now also charged with lieing to a Arbiter. Now on the ground.” 

Philip calmly dropped the shot gun and did as told and Gawain followed suit. One of the arbiters called for a transport and the other two watched over the two of them, shot guns primed and loaded. 

3 hours later in the Arbiter station. Philip was using the only right Aribter's gave, a phone call to make sure that if some what could pay the fine they could get the funds. And the Arbiters where having a problem believing where the call was heading.

“you do know thats a space marine frequency punishable upon death for misuse?”
“yup, just send it.” 
“hump.”
the Arbiter twisted the radio dials and then spoke into the Vox unit. 

“sir may I request to speak to Captain Philip's commander,” he was surprised when he got a answer. Though Philip could only here the Abiter not the marine assumingly on the other side. “he's charged with murder and illegal weapon possession while his companion is charged with murder, back talking to a officer and obstructing justice. The fine for both is 18,000 standard imperial units,,, amount in Cassandrin Specis? 10,000 coins. Your be down in a hour?” the Abiter gave Philip a odd look and Philip had to keep from smiling, they were liable to smack another charge on to him for it. 

“ok were prep are landing pad good day.” he said more form habit then anything else and hung up and stared at Philip 

within the hour the orbital lander. well landed, on the arbiter pad the small team of arbiters to greet he assumed nobility were shocked when out walked, instead of a puffed up noble a Space Marine in bight purple armor and his shoulder bearing the heredity of the Mechanicus Marines. 

Shocked and stuttering apologizeys the money was paid quickly and the two were fetched rapidly.

“get in the.” marine curtly said. 
“what about my shot gun.” Philip said
“well where is it?” the marines said to the Arbiters with all the warmness of Snow Drift. The Arbiters rapidly got the Shot Gun out of the evidence bin and gave it to Philip who slung it over his back.
“thank you.” he said and he finally got in the lander which took off to the Star Walker.

On the planet of Ulla Lazerian was almost ready. When he got there the force sent by Akeladon had hidden in the frozen world for 2 days. Lazerian dropped slowly on the other side of the planet, carefully avoiding attention with both normal stealth and chaos rituals.

Soon the troops sat out side the walls of the stronghold. Instead of launchers which could be seen the Storm Eagle Rockets were buried in a snow bank of frozen Helium and wrapped in thick layers of thermal blankets (bet that transport fleet had no idea why there were hit) to make sure they worked. Each one was tipped with a red warhead filled with a Incendiary.

Lazerian looked at the wall hoping he was right as of right now they had only 5 ships in obit, Hyperion, Blood Storm, Gore fester, Grandfathers Pride and Unholy Delights. Should this not break them they have little time to fall back. 

“so Lazerian.” the voice of Warsmith Hellion the commander Akeladon put in charge of the force, spoke over the intercom the air so cold it distorted the sound waves to incomprehension. 
“pray tell when we get in how do you plan on defeating the Marines within.” 
Lazerian scoffed 
“your the only one here who seems sure we will get in.” 
“I did the math, the calculation hold true with you plan.”
“yes I know, we will storm the gap and when the time is right I will teleport in reinforcements.

“are they like you.” he said eyeing him over. Unlike every other marine there Lazerian still wore a robe, no armor just a robe the same one he wore on Kelof IV, it was not even a thick one on a planet that coated it with a light frosting of Argon! 

Also he wore no helmet and his breath did more then show in the air it could shatter stone due to the temperature difference. 
He shrugged his shoulders 
“indeed.” 
“will you partake in the assault?” Hellion asked and something primal awoke in Lazerian it had been a while since he took to the field and he hungered for destruction, blood, OBLITRATION.

“indeed, I will.” he felt better already. “Are your men ready for battle?”

“Indeed they are.” he said. 
“mine are to.” he looked at the walls and then said “we may as well begin.” his mind sent a signal to the rockets which erupted in plumes of smoke and fire which melted the whole “snow” bank back into in a gas.

The rockets pounded into the base walls a moment latter the incendiary explosive spread in a wave over the wall which then cracked. The heat expanded rapidly the stone which pushed at the other stones in the cold this spread cracks though the wall. 

After the flame faded Hellion spoke 
“thats it?” 
Lazerian smiled 
“have to wait for it to go back to ambient temperature for max effect. Thats good enough.” he said and his mind lunched another salvo hidden in a bank farther back. The rockets pounded the target and the wall crumbled before the blast now the only job left was climbing a rubble heap into a base filled with elite Imperial Space Marines

the perfect job for Berserker's. 

Inside the base alarms wooped with the first salvo. The Marines in side took a half second pause in shock at a attack here? Not even Space Marines could fight here, much less bring down the wall, if you tried to fire a normal gun or cannon the explosion would heat the barrel which had been frozen in the intense cold shattering the barrel. 

Even bolt guns had problems the heat of the projectiles lunch damaged the gun breaking it. Only plasma guns functioned perfectly, if anything better the intense cold only kept the thing from over heating giving it all the power, but none of the risk.

After the half second of pause the marines lept into action. Helmets were grabbed, plasma guns were charged, loaded and preped. Finally they started running out to the fortress interior.

The Berserker's surged over the wall followed closely by Blood Slaughter daemon engines they surged over the wall chain swords screaming into the teeth of a plasma typhoon. The Imperials shot each marine as they came over not even power armor able to take even a near hit by a plasm “bolt” as the heat cracked armor and exposed the marine within to cold that instantly cryogenic froze the victim, only for the flesh to shatter when the suit integrated heater warmed it up a micron. 

But the Berserker's did there job. When the Blood Slaughters surged forward they were blasted with Plasma cannon they pushed the front closer to the Imperials and then the teleport homer in one Slaughter activated.

In a secret chamber in the Blood Storm that not even Romula had ever been in a ancient teleport array hummed to life warp fire flickered in and out of existence around the massive forms in the heart of it in a flash of iridescent flame they disappeared. 

At the forefront of the rubble pile a blinding flash on flame interpreted both side fighting momentarily when the after glow faded the forms were reveled. 

They stood 8 feet tall at the over sized shoulder there right arms ended in massive fists that cracked with unholy energy's, there left ended in massive guns. From under thick cords of skin less pale pink mussels there armor could be seen as a a light gray. 

At the sight of them it was silent for a second then the hertics broke into a cheer. The Obliterators were here!

the Imperials opened up with the plasma guns but the bolts petter off the demonic forms and they opened up. 

Unlike normal guns which would explode in the cold the Demonic possessed Obliterator guns did not and they had more then Plasma at there disposal. 

There arms hissed and bubbled metal and meat shifting like clay until the guns turned into Assault Cannons. The guns whirled to life and fired.

Buzzing like demonic hornet nests the guns spat out a tracers in a almost laser straight line. The cannons roaring hate they drove the Imperials behind barricaded that cracked with each tracers that hit.

Now the normal Marines marched to the front crawling over the dead Berserker's they put there plasma to the havoc below. And striding over the wreckage of battle was Lazerian. 

He to was 8 feet tall a the over sized shoulder, he to was now a Obliterator. He marched in each arm a heavy bolter roaring death into the heart of the foe sweeping back and forth he approached the baracade. 

Then his arms shifted each heavy bolter shifted like clay and now turned into power claw/fist. He then charged behind him the Berserker's and melee minded Chaos Marines followed. 

He did not jump the barricade of frozen shipping creates, he smashed though it. His first victim wore black armor of the Death Watch but whose shoulder pad told he was a Imperial Fist. 

In a back hand he turned helmet, and the head beneath into a projectile. It was sent flying though the air the blood arching though the air freezing instantly in the cold the wound it self quickly freezeing over stopping the arching blood. 

Next he slashed a death watch marine with his claws on the edge of his fist exposing his chest to the air freezing all the organs, still the Blood Raven fought on he swung a chain sword into Lazerian shoulder shattering it, the chain sword that is.

In a swift act Lazerian swung his hand and sliced the marine in two at the hip. Turning to a new mass of targets Lazerian casual licked his bloody claw, to day was a good day to worship chaos and he plunged into the fray..

the Imperials were driven back into the base the frozen air cracking the heated plasteel walls at the forefront of each push was a Obliterator whos thick form kept the Imperals from harming the lesser beings behind them. Each time the Imperials rallied and pushed with any force they were shoved back by the bulk of demonic metal and flesh.

When Gray Knights pushed into the fray the Obliterators waved there demonic nature meant they were driven back, but the Knights were few and the Chaos Marines were many. The Knights held out for only 2 hours but that was enough in orbit the Imperial navy arrived. 

“Admiral navy ships inbound.” Romula sighed it was going to get rough. 

“tell the Grandfathers pride and fellows to hold we,,” 
“to late sir, Allied ships pulling out of formation.” errgh say what you will about the Imperium, there navy does what you tell them to!

“tell them to get back in formation and have are ships prep all weapon battery's.” 
the men around the command deck flared to life and spoke into vox units to the whole ship. 
“sir Grandfathers Pride told you to go to the and I quto let true warriors fight this you Emperor lap dog.” 
“errgh, all engines full all ships swing left and wide.” 


the Battle ship Gore fester, with the cruisers Grandfathers Pride and Unholy Delights plunged head on into the teeth of the Imperial firring line while the Blood Storm and Hyperion swung wide. The 3 chaos ships found themselves on the receiving end of 6 capital ships and a number of escorts. 

“Damn that captain is he a Berserker?” Romula hissed then started yelling “prep forward missile tubes if you get a clear shot take it!” but the distance was closing should they fire now the EMP would short himself out. 

On the planet the Gray Knights crumpled to the increased force. Out side a massive vault the last knight fought to the last. The hall way filled with bolts of plasma, none wishing to charge the harden warriors on the other side. 

The Gray Knights held on a little longer until the Plague Marines stormed in there thick hides allowed them up the hall way and flush them out with blight grenades. All that remained was breaking the vault.

Lazerian shouldered his way up to it, looked it over and layed his hand upon the lock. His flesh grew over, and into the mechanical locks. Until he had control of it. 

At his will the door opened and instantly coating of horfrost, not of ice, but of gas, coated the walls and snow coated the floor.

A number of icons were on the walls, but Lazerian had eyes only for one, The Helm of Infinity.

Crunching forword he grabbed it it looked to be made of a crystal and sat on the head much like a crown crossed with a helmet. It had no face plate and left the head exposed. 

But the radio chatter form orbit meant it was not going well from the sounds of it. 

He spoke into his own radio 
“we have the item prep all landing craft for take off.” 

Hellion stomped up to him
“Leavening, we have yet to get anything but you damn crown!” Lazerian did not face him but kept walking. 

“you have only your own ships to blame, we had a plan you agreed to it but when it came down to it you men broke line. Now your only chance of survival is to leave.”

“Not without a prize Akeladon would kill me!” he said. Lazerian never knew why Chaos lords killed men for failing, it was a zero sum you lost a servant who had to have some skill to get where he was any way, and he lost the chance to do better. Beside it was the captains fault not this slobs. 

“you could join my warband I lack some experience in siege craft. You could give it.”
he may have thought that over by, hard to tell by the helmet,

“I stay I get kill, leave the way I came,”
“who by the way got there hull breached.” Lazerian said.
“I die, seems I have little option.” 

he stuck his hand (claw) out 
“do we have a deal.” Hellion shock it in a second. 
“Good, I only enough transports to save the elite troops. Every one else is stuck behind.”

“good, now lets get off this ball of ice before the Imperium get here?” he said walking out of the base as his troops grabbed the only loot they could get, plasma guns and quickly followed they knew what was to come and they were in no hurry to experience it.


----------



## Todeswind

Ok, first the good. I like the narrative as a whole your story and your story is an interesting concept. You seem to have a good grasp of archetypical characters and use them in the right places. I can see what your idea was, and I have to say I like it as a concept.

There are some serious issues with your story. You need to decide if you're writing this as a screen play or as a novel. At the moment you're combining a screen play style dialogue with a novel style layout. Screen play dialogue is dialogue that relies on audience being able to either see or hear something that allows them to fill in the blanks even if the character isn't doing so. Scary music in horror movies, lighting, costume and so on. Because you're writing that sort of visual conversation style speech your characters often find themselves telling each other what's going on rather than actually doing things. Narration and exposition ought to be used to explain actions off page, not actions on page. 

Your stylistic issues are not your biggest problem though. You need to proof read much better before you post. You need to type into a word processor before you post this online. Word, Open-office, really anything with a basic spelling and grammar check. They core of your stories is good, the flow is a bit awkward at times but that has more to do with your story than it does to do with some of your glaring issues of capitalization and tense mixing. 

Spelling errors and grammar issues are OK every once and a while but you very clearly did not proof read this. Capitalizing the first letter of a sentence is a very big deal in the english language.


----------

